# Mountainbike Osnabrück



## Freakky_Freddy (21. März 2012)

Moin Moin Mountainbikefreunde 

Ich suche Mitfahrer/-Innen die lust hätten, den Piesberg oder andere Orte in und um Osnabrück zu erkunden


Wer hätte denn Interesse und zeit ab Anfang April mitzufahren ?


liebe grüße


Fredy


----------



## Freakky_Freddy (22. März 2012)

*push*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. März 2012)

Hallo

Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer will kann mich morgen begleiten, ich glaube es werden ein paar schöne Stunden.
Das Wetter wird überdurchschnittlich gut.
Wir könnten ja mal wieder den Dörenberg besuchen, Bock?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Freakky_Freddy (25. März 2012)

Hallo Kalle

klingt sehr gut, allerdings wohne ich direkt in osnabrück und habe leider kein Auto zur verfügung.

Ich werd mal schaun, ob ich mit dem Rad bis nach Hilter fahre bzw. ob meine Kondition das noch zu lässt^^


----------



## ivo_ (31. März 2012)

Hi,

ich wohne auch in Osna und würde gerne ein bisschen mehr fahren.
Wenn du noch lust hast, poste es einfach hier.

Gruss Ivo.


----------



## Kimura (31. März 2012)

Hi,

Wohne auch in Osna  muss mir nur noch ein neues Bike Kaufen, dann bin ich auch in der Gegend unterwegs.


----------



## ivo_ (31. März 2012)

Mein neues ist am Mittwoch da, dann lege ich los . Meine Kondition ist nicht so toll, aber hoffentlich kann ich mithalten .


----------



## Kimura (1. April 2012)

werde mir wohl das MTB von ZR Team 5.0 Kaufen


----------



## ivo_ (1. April 2012)

Ich habe mir den Focus Fat Boy 2012 bestellt


----------



## ivo_ (1. April 2012)

Werde das am 4.4. bekommen


----------



## Kimura (1. April 2012)

Geil! Ich suche was bis 600â¬ und mir wurde das ZR Team 5.0 ans Herz gelegt. Sollte ein Bike fÃ¼r den alltag sein, und auch fÃ¼r lange strecken. Erst wollte ich mir ein Cross Kaufen, aber das Preis LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis soll bei MTB viel Besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakky_Freddy (1. April 2012)

klingt gut 

Ich war letzte Woche mal im Piesberg, ist schon ganz geil, allerdings recht klein und nicht umbedingt was auf dauer^^

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich am ostersamstag nach Hilter fahre und bei Kalle mitfahre, ist recht weit aber soll schon ganz schön sein


----------



## Kimura (1. April 2012)

Wer ist Kalle? Schade bis Ostern bekomme ich dass Bike bestimmt nicht. Versand dauert etwas 2 - 3 Wochen.


----------



## Freakky_Freddy (2. April 2012)

Kalle hat hier ganz oben gepostet

macht nix 
Kalle veranstaltet jede Woche nee Tour, mal fahren da "nur" 5 Perosnen mit mla über 20, Rekord lag mal bei 26 oder so^^


----------



## Freakky_Freddy (2. April 2012)

Kalle hat hier ganz oben gepostet

macht nix 
Kalle veranstaltet jeden Samstag und nach absprache auch Mittwochs nee Tour.

Bin shcon gespannt wie´s wird


----------



## Kimura (2. April 2012)

Wieviel km Fahrt ihr so immer?


----------



## ivo_ (6. April 2012)

Habt ihr morgen Lust im Piesberg zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimura (8. April 2012)

Ich muss noch auf mein MTB warten.


----------



## Freakky_Freddy (9. April 2012)

@Kimura

Verschieden^^
ich bin gestern von Osnabrück Innenstadt nach Hollage zum Osterfeuer und später wieder zurück gefahren

Waren gesamt ca. 22 kilometer

Jetzt am Samstag will ich nach Hilter fahren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

@ivo_ leider zu spät gelesen :/
Ich wäre dabei gewesen


----------



## ivo_ (9. April 2012)

Samstag bin ich auch ~20km gefahren .

Lasst uns einfach eine Woche im voraus verabreden, wenn alle die Bikes haben.

Ich kann leider mit meinem Fahrrad nicht wirklich im Berg fahren aber bisschen XC, das geht.


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2012)

Moin

Ich kann wohl mal mit nem Bike aushelfen wenn ihr morgen mitfahren wollt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ivo_ (13. April 2012)

-- unwichtig --


----------



## ivo_ (13. April 2012)

Ich werde morgen zum Fahrradladen fahren und hoffentlich ist alles in Ordnung.

----
Ja ist es  und bin wieder bereit zum fahren


----------



## VolvicWaterman (30. April 2012)

hallo hallo, ist das thema hier noch aktuell? ich hätte ebenfalls interesse an mountainbike touren.. ihr könnt mich auch per e-mail erreichen.. [email protected] 

Viele Grüsse aus Osnabrück!


----------



## Kimura (3. Mai 2012)

Kleine änderungen bei mir  habe mich umentschieden und habe mir das Scart 7.0 von Radon Bestellt  ist für mich ne bessere wahl als ein MTB! ich hoffe ich darf trotzdem mitfahren


----------



## ThorPrez (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Ich suche auch noch Mitfahrer bzw. Gruppen, denen ich mich anschließen kann. Ich fahre (mehr oder weniger) regelmäßig MTB, so 25-40km.
Ich komme zwar aus Melle, wäre aber mobil.

Aber mal im Ernst .. Piesberg ???
Ich fahre immer bei uns in den Meller Bergen ... 500-800 Höhenmeter bei 25km.

Habe am kommenden Wochenende frei .. könnte Samstagabend oder im Laufe des Sonntag.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (4. Mai 2012)

Hi ThorPrez,
ich habe früher in Melle gewohnt und bin auch öfters in den Meller Bergen gefahren (mehr gibts da ja auch nicht  ). Am Zwickenbach runter usw.  -war eigentlich ganz nett, aber das Waldgebiet und der Berg ist doch schon recht klein.

Ich bin sonst auch öfters mal im Wiehengebirge hinter Buer/Rödinghausen gefahren. Das ist von Melle aus ja gar nicht so weit, musst mal im Unterforum OWL schauen, da sind einige unterwegs die da in der Gegend fahren.
Piesberg ist zwar auch klein, aber dafür gibt es da einige interessante Stellen (Felsen) zu fahren. Wenn man einmal um den Berg rum fährt und ein paar Trails mitnimmt kommt man bei 15km auch auf 600 hm.
Südlich von Osnabrück gibt es auch den ein oder anderen Berg wo man gut fahren kann (Dörenberg bei Bad Iburg/GmHütte, oder im Hüggel).

Um mal Strecken in der Gegend kennenzulernen kann man durchaus mal bei Kalle aus Hilter mitfahren (postet ja hier im Forum fleißig), das ist immer eine sehr illustre Truppe wie man in den Videos sehen kann 
Kommt halt drauf an was man fahren möchte. Ob einfach nur Tour, oder sozusagen "bergab-/trailorientiertes touren".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThorPrez (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Thomas.

Ich wohne direkt in Buer und fahre von da aus quer durch die Meller Berge.
Ich habe nach zahlreichen O-Fahrten eine schöne Zusammenstellung gefunden, die mit 25km und 800 Höhenmetern doch relativ anspruchsvoll ist.
Als ich das letzte Mal den zweiten Abschnitt am Zwickenbach entlang gefahren bin, bin ich auch gleich zweimal im Bach gelandet.
Für das Stück sind Click-Pedale nicht gerade hilfreich.
Ich würde gerne mal den Wittekindsweg in mehreren Etappen fahren ... Osnabrück/BadEssen, Bad Essen/Lübbecke o.ä.
Das mit dem Kalle habe ich auch gesehen, aber wenn ich mal ein arbeitsfreies Wochenende habe, dann fahre ich doch eher morgens, als nachmittags, der Familie zu Liebe.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## WaveRebel (15. Mai 2012)

Ich komme aus Georgsmarienhütte und kenne die Berge im Südkreis ganz gut. Bei Kalle bin ich auch schon ein paar Mal mitgefahre, ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.

Aber ich hätte auch nichts gegen ein paar andere Touren oder regelmässige Feierabendrunden. Am Piesberg war ich das letzte Mal noch mit meinem Crossrad und wollte da in den nächsten Tagen mal mein MTB ausführen. Wittekindsweg habe ich ebenfalls im lezten Jahr befahren als Einstig zur Weserradtour. War mit 10kg Gepäck auf dem Rücken allerdings arg anstrengend! Ansonsten habe ich in nächster Zeit mal Abstecher in die Dammer Berge und zum Stemweder Berg geplant. Die Meller Berge habe ich auch noch nicht großartig ausgetestet. 

Also wenn hier noch jemand Mitfahrer sucht können wir uns gerne mal treffen. Ich bin mobil und so ziemlich für alles offen. Alter und Fitness finde ich erstmal zweitranging, das ist dann eher entscheidend bei einer evtl. Wiederholung.


----------



## ThorPrez (15. Mai 2012)

In den Meller Bergen kenne ich mich ganz gut aus ... komme aus Melle-Buer.


----------



## WaveRebel (1. Juni 2012)

Vorletztes WE habe ich auf einer Tour rund um Osnabrück auch den Piesberg einmal umfahren und bin bis zur Felsrippe rauf. Oben stieg gerade eine Horde Renter aus dem Freizeitbus und staunten nicht schlecht das man hier auch mit Rad hochfahren kann.   Dabei war ich gar nicht der einzige. Der Piesberg ist sicherlich überschaubar, aber meiner Meinung nach gerne eine Wiederholung bzw. genauerer Auskundschaftung wert. Einige Varianten scheinen doch technisch sehr anspruchsvoll zu sein - ich hab's sein gelassen denn ich musste ja noch weiter.

@All
Wer hat denn mal Lust auf eine einen gemeinsamen Ausritt z.B. am Piesberg (da es ja ein Osnabrück-Thread ist) oder anderswo?

@ThorPrez
Wie ich gerade festgestellt habe sind wir letzten Samstag gemeinsam bei Kalles Tour gefahren . Ich weiß nur nicht wer Du warst aus dem "dreckigen Dutzend".


----------



## ThorPrez (1. Juni 2012)

@WaveRebel
Ich bin bisher nur an einem Mittwochabend mitgefahren, da die letzten Samstage immer Arbeit anstand. Und heute wurde mein Bike eingeschickt, also gibt´s auch erst mal keine Ausritte.


----------



## WaveRebel (1. Juni 2012)

Ah verstehe - ich dachte Du wärst am Samstag dabei gewesen weil Du auch am Samstagabend gepostet hast. Und der Kommentar mit den Höhenmetern hätte auch gepasst .

Na dann hoff ich mal das Dein Bike bald wieder flott ist. Timing ist ja gut, jetzt wo das Wetter doch gerade nicht mehr so toll ist.


----------



## daniel_br (12. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich bin eigentlich jede Woche auf den TerraTrails rund um Hollage und auch Wittekindsweg unterwegs. Würde aber auch mal eine Runde um den Piesberg mitmachen.
Einfach mal bei mir melden. Ich fahre auch bei schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## Kimura (12. Juni 2012)

Frage an die MTB Experten! Bin am überlegen ob ich mir dieses hier holen soll http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a58240/zr-race-29er-5-0.html oder das Zr Team 6.0 oder 7.0. Welches von den 3 ist den Empfehlenswerter? Danke


----------



## Kalles (15. Juni 2012)

moin

Wer morgen nicht nach Willingen fährt kann seinen Spaß auch hier im Teuto haben.
14 Uhr starten wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Super Touren für alle die Bock auf schöne Trails, Natur u. Abwechselung haben in dem besten Teil des Teuto.
Genug geschwafelt, bis morgen dann.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ivo_ (27. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre bei vattenfall-cyclassics, wer hat lust mit mir zu trainieren??


----------



## WaveRebel (17. August 2012)

Vorschlag Teuto Tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=594786

Vorschlag Engteraner Wadenkneifer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=594788

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust auf ein Treffen dort? 

Ansonsten können wir bald gerne mal eine Runde um den Piesberg drehen. Ein Terminvorschlag fällt mir nur momentan etwas schwer, da die nächsten Wochenden erstmal dicht sind. Oder könnt Ihr auch auch in der Woche und habt Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## flo_1980 (3. September 2012)

Moin moin ich bin vor ca 1 Jahr nach Osna gezogen und wir haben uns jetzt ein Haus gekauft. da ich seit langem meine Geräte nicht bewegt habe möchte ich das ändern vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen


----------



## WaveRebel (3. September 2012)

Dann fang doch schonmal an zu fahren, Wetter ist ja auch ganz fein momentan. Nach meinem Urlaub (bis 23.09.) werde ich mal einen Terminvorschlag für einen gemeinsamen Ausritt im Oktober hier einstellen. Bis dahin kann ja schonmal jeder der hier mitliest überlegen ob er Lust hat mit zu fahren und zu welchen Wetterverhältnissen er noch bereit ist das trockene Heim zu verlassen.


----------



## WaveRebel (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour am kommenden Sonntag.
Das Wetter soll ziemlich gut werden, heute ist ja schon ein netter Vorgeschmack *auffeierabendwart*.
Viele sonnige Tage werden wir dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr bekommen, also sollten wir die letzten schönen Tage noch auskosten.

Ich bin was Zeit, Ort und Länge flexibel, mache hier aber erstmal einen konkreten Vorschlag:

*Datum: *21.10.2012
*Uhrzeit:* 10:00 Uhr
*Treffpunkt:* Museum Industriekultur, Fürstenauer Weg 171, 49090 Osnabrück
*Dauer:* 2-4 Stunden (können wir am Start abstimmen)
*Mitfahrer*: Jeder Mann/Frau willkommen, gerne auch Einsteiger

Bitte schreibt kurz hier ins Forum wer mitfahren möchte. Zusätzlich hab ich den Termin noch beim Last-Minute-Biking eingetragen.


----------



## silverback (18. Oktober 2012)

Bin noch relativ neu hier, hatte den OS Bereich noch gar nicht entdeckt, erst durch den Last Minute Termin Piesberg gefunden.  Ist ja nicht ganz so viel los hier, oder?
Habe auch schon mal den Piesberg angedacht, trotz 25 km Anfahrt aus dem Südkreis.
Ist es Sonntags da nicht rappelvoll mit Ausflüglern?
Interesse ist da, zusagen kann ich erst Samstag. 
Hat zufällig jemand auch morgen (Freitag) nachmittag zwischen 14.00 und 17.00 Interesse am herbstlichen Mountainradeln mit altem Mann? Ich wollte irgendwo zwischen  Iburg/Hilter/Dissen/Welling den Wochenstress abschütteln und ein paar Km unter die Pedale nehmen (ca. 30km, ca 600hm). Das Wetter bekommen wir dieses Jahr nicht wieder!  Startpunkt flexibel, zeitlich kann ich immer schon am frühen Nachmittag in der Woche.
Sonst jemand Interesse an einem Treffen in der Woche so ab 16.00?

Und wegen Sonntag melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_1980 (18. Oktober 2012)

Also ich bin Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr da


----------



## WaveRebel (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme auch aus dem Südkreis (GMH). Für uns gibt es sicherlich interessantere Orte in der näheren Umgebung als den Piesberg, aber ist doch auch mal eine Abwechslung zum Teuto und schließlich auch um die Ecke. Die ursprüngliche Idee kam vom Threadersteller und jemanden der nicht so mobil ist (kein Auto). Ich war wie kurz berichtet im September das letzte Mal dort. Es war ein Sonntag mit gutem Wetter und die Wege waren erfreulich leer. Nur oben auf dem Piesberg waren ein paar mehr Ausflügler. Mal schauen wie es diesen Sonntag wird, kann mir auch vorstellen das viele erst am frühen Nachmittag rausgehen.
Wenn wir mal ein paar interessierte Fahrer zusammenbekommen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, das mal jeder sein Heimrevier vorstellt oder wir andere Gegenden testen.
Beispielsweise mal ThorPrez in den Meller Bergen besuchen, Cortez am Stemweder Berg und Silverback und ich zeigen Euch ein paar Strecken rund um GMH und Bad Iburg.

@_silverback_
Mountainradeln mit altem Mann klingt lustig, heute kann ich jedoch nicht. In der Woche könnte ich erst gegen 17:30 / 18:00 Uhr - je nachdem wo man sich trifft.
Wäre Dir das im Hinblick auf Winterzeit und Licht zu spät? Vermutlich wäre WE bei Tageslicht sinnvoller.

@_flo_1980_


----------



## silverback (20. Oktober 2012)

Wollte mich ja wegen Sonntag nochmal melden, also.....
nachdem ich gestern eine nicht ganz so anstrengende Runde gefahren bin, ist mir die Fahrt heute schwer in die Knochen gegangen, alle waren heiß auf Höhenemeter mit steilen Schiebepassagen, und nun häng ich mit harten Muskeln und Krämpfen durch.
Dazu kam heute noch ein Sturz in der Abfahrt, meine hintere Bremse hat einen Defekt den ich noch suchen, respektive reparieren muss.
Wenn ich also um zehn nicht da bin fahrt los und wartet nicht.
Vielleicht klappt es ja doch, jedoch heisst es ja schon in der Bibel:" der Geist ist willig, aber das Fleich ist schwach."
In der nächsten Woche gerne auch später, Nightride mit Licht find ich ganz witzig.
Terminvorschlag erbeten wenn ich morgen nicht erscheine.

bis denne


----------



## WaveRebel (23. Oktober 2012)

Hier ein kleiner Tourbericht vom vergangenen Sonntag:
Bei etwas Frühnebel und 14 Grad sind Flo_1980 und ich kurz nach 10 Uhr am Museum Industriekultur gestartet und haben den Rundwanderweg um den Piesberg mit Beginn Lechtinger Straße angesteuert. 
Einmal hochgekurbelt kann man an einem Steilhang schon recht spektakulär von der Nordseite in den Steinbruch schauen. Nachdem die ersten Schweißperlen getrocknet waren, gings weiter am Rand des Steinbruches und auf dem Rundwanderweg entlang hoch zur Felsrippe. Kurze Tragepassage über die Treppen bis zum Plateau. Oben auf der neuen Aussichtsplattform kann man sehr schön rundum über Osnabrück und weit in den Landkreis schauen. Um diese Zeit war's noch etwas neblig, aber wir kannten die Aussicht ja auch bereits.
Also weiter in Richtung Nettetal für einen Abstecher zu Knollmeyers Mühle. Sehr nette Abwechslung zwischen Waldweg und Singletrail in dem Wald direkt oberhalb von Haste. Im Wald in Nettetal vor der Mühle wurde es dann doch recht voll mit Spaziergängern, sodaß wir auf einem kleinen Weg neben der Nette hergefahren sind. Schöner Laubbedeckter Weg in der Herbstsonne direkt an der Nette. Allerdings muss man doch an zwei Stellen absteigen, will man nicht baden gehen. 
An Knollmeyers Mühle angekommen, sind wir gleich weitergefahren - Pause war nicht notwendig und Getränke noch vorhanden. Also sind wir als nächstes über die Straße in den Wald. Wittekindsburg links liegen gelassen und im Wald entlang der Straße über Single Trials rauf und runter bis zur Vehrter Landstraße. Auf Höhe des Netter Klosters wieder rein in den Wald und bis nur Nackten Mühle in Haste. Ein paar Fotos knipsen und weiter durch Haste und den Haster Wald unter der B68 lang zum Osnabrücker Arboretum am Piesberg. Einmal Mammutbaum bestaunen und wieder hoch zum Piesberg. Zurück am Rundwanderweg geht es geradeaus zur Felsrippe und rechts herum ein paar hundert Meter auf dem Rundweg ist der Eingang zur Freeride / Downhill Strecke. Neugierig bin ich einmal durchgefahren. Wohlgemerkt über die Chickenways, da ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich die Monsterrampen überleben sollte. Hätte aber gerne mal jemandem beim Fahren zugeschaut, doch es waren außer zwei Pilzesammler niemand dort. Also bin ich wieder hochgestrampelt und habe mich auf dem Rundweg durch die Spaziergänger und Familien geschlängelt, die, wie vermutet, bei dem schönen Wetter alle am Nachmittag nochmal rausgegangen sind. Da man am Museum Industriekultur nicht einkehren kann (war da nicht sonst ein Biergarten/Cafe?) bin ich noch ein Stück weiter zum Gesellschaftshaus Piesberg gefahren. Ein gemütliches Cafe das noch genau ein kleines Tischlein in der Sonne für mich frei hatte, um mein Abschlußweizen für diesen perfekten Biketag zu genießen. *Salute*

Für die Statistik:
3 h Fahrzeit, 34 km, 555 hm.

Fazit: Piesberg ist mal ganz nett, für längere Strecken aber viel zu klein. Eine Umrundung mit Abstecher zur Felsrippe sind ca. 8 km. Dafür gibt es ein paar Varianten, die teilweise auch technisch recht anspruchsvoll sein können. Der Blick von der Aussichtsplattform über das Umland und in den Steinbruch ist natürlich einmalig für Osnabrück.
Gut verknüpfen lässt sich der Piesberg auf einer Tour zum Nettetal oder Osnabrücker Stichkanal. Sicherlich interessant und anspruchsvoller wäre auch eine Ganztagestour rund um Wallenhorst mit Wiehengebirge.

Hier gehts zu den Bildern der Tour:


----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi WaveRebel,



WaveRebel schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Tourbericht vom vergangenen Sonntag:



Danke für die Infos!



> Hier gehts zu den Bildern der Tour:


Irgendwie ist der URL zerlegt. Dieser geht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53943

Gruß,
martin!


----------



## Kalles (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Samstag fahren wir um 14 Uhr .
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Agrarwetter wird es kühler, aber trocken u. Sonne, wie auch Sonntag.

Am Sonntag fahre ich mit einer Anfängergruppe um 14 Uhr 30 eine leichtere Tour, mit ein paar technische Einlagen, halt ein wenig Technikschulung.
Wer sich anschliessen möchte kann mich anrufen. Geschäftszeit 9-18 Uhr die Nr.05424 39063 oder Händy 01753726047.
Abfahrt ist auf der Brannenheide 7, 49124 Georgsmarienhütte.
Wenn jemand ein Testrad braucht, ich habe genug, bei Bedarf bitte melden.

Gruss Kalle


----------



## flo_1980 (3. November 2012)

Wer hat morgen Zeit ne Runde zu drehen 
Nettetal oder Piesberg 
habe morgen kein Auto zur Verfügung also nähe Sonnenhügel wäre fein
Grüße Florian


----------



## Joschab (6. November 2012)

Piesberg und Nettetal sind echt super für ne Hausrunde zu haben. Wegen der Größe des Gebiets ist es auch absolut super zum Crosslauf geeignet! 
Gern bin ich auch mal dabei, ebenso bei Schriewer. Ist schon eine nächste Tour in Planung?
Gruß aus der Dodesheide
Joscha



flo_1980 schrieb:


> Wer hat morgen Zeit ne Runde zu drehen
> Nettetal oder Piesberg
> habe morgen kein Auto zur Verfü


----------



## WaveRebel (9. November 2012)

Ich plane morgen eine Tagestour durchs Wiehengebirge von Bramsche nach Bad Essen / Lintorf zu fahren. Los gehts mit Zug vom Bahnhof Oesede (10:04 Uhr) über Osnabrück Hbf (10:26 Uhr) nach Bramsche (10:43 Uhr). Dann direkt Einstieg ins Wiehengebirge und Verlauf folgen über Vehrte, Ostercappeln, Bad Essen, um Barkhausen herum nach Lintorf. Die Strecke wären ca. 50 km und 1100 hm.

Zurück gehts am Abend mit dem Zug von Bohmte über Osnabrück nach Oesede. In Osnabrück gibt es Anschluß in alle Richtungen, z.B. Münster und OWL. 
Für die Rückfahrt müsste man sich ggf. trennen, da ich noch einen längeren Besuch mache in Heithöfen und erst später mit Zug Heimfahre.

Abkürzen kann man die Strecke ab Vehrte Bahnhof oder indem man von Ostercappeln oder Bad Essen nach Bohmte fährt.
Verlängern ist ebenfalls möglich bis Pr. Oldendorf oder Lübbecke.

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren kann er sich gerne noch melden.
Das Wetter soll allerdings bescheiden werden, dafür gibts sicherlich kaum Spaziergänger 
Und wenn jemand interessiert ob sich die Strecke lohnt, kann ich anschließend darüber berichten.


----------



## silverback (10. November 2012)

....zu spät gelesen und für mich auch zu spät veröffentlicht. Benötige für solche Aktionen leider 2 Tage Vorlauf, dann wäre ich dabei gewesen.
Allerdings bei dem angekündigten Regen auch nicht soooo einladend.
Will in an einem der nächsten WE Samstag Vormittags mal wieder von Bielefeld durch den TW (großer Teil Hermannshöhen) zurück in unsere Richtung. Wirklich schöne Aussichtspunkte an vielen Stellen und abwechslungsreiches Streckenprofil.
Wetterbericht sollte dafür aber keinen Regen vorhersagen.
Entweder mit der Bahn hin, oder ich lass mich mit dem Auto hinbringen, hätte dann auch noch einen Platz auf dem Fahrradträger für ein zweites Rad frei.
Besteht bei dir oder allgemein hier Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (10. November 2012)

Ich werde morgen eine kleine Tour (ca. 4std) von Osna in Richtung Musenberg und Hochholz und zurück unternehmen. +/-16er Schnitt?

Kommt spät, ist mir klar, ging aber leider nicht eher. Treffpunkt wäre die Graffitibahnunterführung an der Limberger Straße in OS/Wüste um 11.00 Uhr. Ich werde in jedem Fall dort sein, bin aber morgen früh auch sicher noch einmal online.


----------



## Tristero (11. November 2012)

War ne schöne Runde über Schauinsland, Dörenberg, Musenberg und Hochholz. Viel neue Strecke für mich und noch zahlreiche Möglichkeiten entdeckt. Kollege Garmin sagt 13er Schnitt. Komisch, fühlte sich an wie nen 16er.  Vielleicht wäre ja unter der Prämisse der ein oder andere mehr mitgekommen? Denke nicht, dass ich den Winter über schneller fahren werde, eher noch langsamer, wenn's richtig kalt wird. 43,5km bei 1100hm.

Im Bereich Musenberg/Hochholz ist übrigens OSM-mäßig das Meiste noch nicht geloggt. Müsste ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal einarbeiten. Oder ist einer von Euch fit darin? Heißer Tipp: die Touriinfo Bad Iburg hat für lau eine hervorragende topographische Wanderkarte (1:25000). Ist um Welten besser (schöner, genauer und vollständiger), als das dumme Kompassdings. Die bildet eine sehr gute Planungsgrundlage. Abdeckung ist natürlich etwas begrenzt. 

Werde den Winter über, soweit die Verhältnisse entsprechend sind, jedes Wochenende fahren. Auch immer so um die Zeit. Mit Vorliebe sonntags, es sei denn Samstag ists Wetter deutlich besser. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich da mal mit Euch was ausgeht.


----------



## mawe (11. November 2012)

Hallo Tristero,



Tristero schrieb:


> Kollege Garmin sagt 13er Schnitt. Komisch, fühlte sich an wie nen 16er.  Vielleicht wäre ja unter der Prämisse der ein oder andere mehr mitgekommen? Denke nicht, dass ich den Winter über schneller fahren werde, eher noch langsamer, wenn's richtig kalt wird. 43,5km bei 1100hm.



Für mich würde das dicke ausreichend sein.



> Im Bereich Musenberg/Hochholz ist übrigens OSM-mäßig das Meiste noch nicht geloggt. Müsste ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal einarbeiten. Oder ist einer von Euch fit darin?


Fit? Na ja. Habe letztes Jahr mal einige Tracks hochgeladen und ein wenig nach-editiert. Ist eigentlich nicht allzu schwer.



> Werde den Winter über, soweit die Verhältnisse entsprechend sind, jedes Wochenende fahren. Auch immer so um die Zeit. Mit Vorliebe sonntags



Würde mich gelegentlich auch mal interessieren.

Allerdings nicht bei allzu früher Abfahrt, da ich aus Ibbenbüren komme...

Gruß,
martin!


----------



## Tristero (12. November 2012)

mawe schrieb:


> Hallo Tristero,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde mich freuen! Treffpunkt ließe sich dann noch besser organisieren: könnte man so machen, dass ich (oder die, die von Osna kommen) Dich in AB-nähe einsammeln (es sei denn, Du willst anradeln). 11 hier los hieße dann je nach Parkplatz 11.20 oder später. Noch später macht wenig Sinn, weil's dann dunkel wird. Früher scheidet völlig aus. 

Hast Du zufällig nen Link zu ner guten Log-Anleitung? Den Track von gestern habe ich ja schon!


----------



## mawe (12. November 2012)

Tristero schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen! Treffpunkt ließe sich dann noch besser organisieren: könnte man so machen, dass ich (oder die, die von Osna kommen) Dich in AB-nähe einsammeln



Kein Problem. Wir könnten uns auch direkt auf dem Parkplatz treffen. Dann brauche ich allerdings die Koordinaten.



> (es sei denn, Du willst anradeln).


Na ja. Das wird dann doch ein wenig viel...



> 11 hier los hieße dann je nach Parkplatz 11.20 oder später. Noch später macht wenig Sinn, weil's dann dunkel wird. Früher scheidet völlig aus.


Vor 11 wollte ich nicht in die Umgebung von OS kommen, das wird mir dann auch zu früh. Ich denke auch, wir sollten dann spätestens um 12:00 loskommen.



> Hast Du zufällig nen Link zu ner guten Log-Anleitung? Den Track von gestern habe ich ja schon!


Nee. Leider nicht. Ich habe mich da mit den Dokumentationen von OSM durchgehangelt. Die ersten Tracks hatte ich mit dem Online-Editor bearbeitet. Dann habe ich mir das Java-Programm heruntergeladen und damit nachbearbeitet.

Ich würde erstmal hochladen und den Track dann mit dem Online-Editor bearbeiten. Es reicht ja, wenn Du erstmal die Abschnitte mit den Attributen für die Art der Wege markierst. Dann ist der Track wenigsten schon mal vorhanden. Später kannst Du oder andere das nacharbeiten.

Gruß,
martin!


----------



## boing (12. November 2012)

mawe schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal hochladen und den Track dann mit dem Online-Editor bearbeiten. Es reicht ja, wenn Du erstmal die Abschnitte mit den Attributen für die Art der Wege markierst. Dann ist der Track wenigsten schon mal vorhanden. Später kannst Du oder andere das nacharbeiten.



Bitte tragt keine illegalen Tracks (also irgendwelche wild durch den Wald laufenden Downhills) ein. Die bestehen möglicherweise nicht sonderlich lange und müssten dann wieder aus der Datenbank entfernt werden.

Grüße


----------



## flo_1980 (12. November 2012)

Hey wie wäre es mit ner wöchentlichen Feierabendsrunde 
bei mir gehts am Dienstag nicht am liebsten wären mir Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bei der Zeit bin ich flexibel


----------



## Tristero (13. November 2012)

flo_1980 schrieb:


> Hey wie wäre es mit ner wöchentlichen Feierabendsrunde
> bei mir gehts am Dienstag nicht am liebsten wären mir Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bei der Zeit bin ich flexibel



Sehr gut. Donnerstag 19.30Uhr an der Graffitibrücke, 2-2,5std fahren?
 @boing: Eh klar. Rund um den Hochholz fehlen aber ausgeschilderte Wanderwege und Forststraßen, die könntest Du ohne Probleme mit nem normalen Pkw befahren. Echt krass.


----------



## boing (13. November 2012)

Tristero schrieb:


> @boing: Eh klar. Rund um den Hochholz fehlen aber ausgeschilderte Wanderwege und Forststraßen, die könntest Du ohne Probleme mit nem normalen Pkw befahren. Echt krass.



Ich kann ja nicht überall sein ;-)

Viel Spaß beim Tracken und Eintragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaveRebel (14. November 2012)

Kurzer Bericht vom Wochenende: Da ich den ersten Zug knapp verpasst habe, gab es eine kleine Touränderung. Statt von Oesede mit Zug bin ich mit Rad zum Hbf Osnabrück gefahren, um dort den Anschlußzug nach Bramsche zu nehmen. So hatte ich erstmal ausreichend Zeit zum Frühstücken. Mit einer Stunde Verspätung also in Bramsche eingetroffen und direkt rauf ins Wiehengebirge. Wetter war trocken, aber die Nacht über hat es wohl geregnet, sodaß viele Wege aufgeweicht oder verschlammt waren. Nach kurzer Zeit sah ich also wieder aus wie die Sau, zum Vergnügen der paar Spaziergänger, die sich ebenfalls rausgewagt haben. Aber das Wetter war auch schlechter angekündigt als es wirklich war. Also alles richtig gemacht und munter durchs Wiehen gekurbelt. Zu Anfang auf dem Hünenweg am Fernsehturm Wallenhorst/Bramsche vorbei und nach der A1 Unterführung auf den Wittekindsweg gewechselt. Vorbei an der Vehrter Schutzhütte, Süntelstein, Ostercappelner Krebsburgmühle, über Ostercappeln und Leckermühle Richtung Wehrendorf. Für den Ausblick über Wehrendorf oberhalb der Fa. Argelith bin ich vom Wittekindsweg abgekommen. Egal - reicht auch. Also bin ich die letzten Meter an der Schledehauser Straße lang nach Bad Essen reingefahren. Noch einen kurzen Abstecher durch den Kurpark, dann Licht angesteckt und zu meinem Endziel Bad Essen / Heithöfen gefahren. Ergebnis: 59 km, 760 hm, 3:55 h Fahrzeit und ein dreckiges Bike. 
Fazit: Strecke ist einfach zu fahren. Da das Wiehengebirge hier an den meisten Stellen recht schmal ist, kann man sich nicht so schnell verfahren. Eine gute Orientierung bietet auch der recht gut ausgeschilderte Wittekindsweg. Die Fahrbahn bestand fast auschließlich aus Waldautobahnen, sodaß auch ein Crossrad ausreichend wäre. Herausforderung bestand bei meiner Befahrung eher aus den aufgeweichten, teils arg verschlammten Wegen. Hat aber Spaß gemacht .

Hier gehts zu den Bildern der Tour:


----------



## WaveRebel (14. November 2012)

silverback schrieb:


> ....zu spät gelesen und für mich auch zu spät veröffentlicht.


Ja, das verstehe ich. Geplant hatte ich das schon am Wochenanfang, aber Freitag war erst klar das der Termin klappt. Ich denke auch das wir alle, wenns eben geht, geplante Touren mit ein paar tagen Vorlauf einstellen sollten.



silverback schrieb:


> Will in an einem der nächsten WE Samstag Vormittags mal wieder von Bielefeld durch den TW (großer Teil Hermannshöhen) zurück in unsere Richtung. Wirklich schöne Aussichtspunkte an vielen Stellen und abwechslungsreiches Streckenprofil.
> Wetterbericht sollte dafür aber keinen Regen vorhersagen.
> Entweder mit der Bahn hin, oder ich lass mich mit dem Auto hinbringen, hätte dann auch noch einen Platz auf dem Fahrradträger für ein zweites Rad frei.
> Besteht bei dir oder allgemein hier Interesse?


Das klingt gut! Wollte das Stück eh mal fahren, bislang bin ich über Borgholzhausen nicht hinweggekommen. Von wo kommst Du denn? Mit der NWB ist das ja bestimmt gut machbar oder wenns nicht mehr Mitfahrer werden sollten natürlich auch klasse wenn mit dem Bringen lassen klappt. Samstag Vormittag würde ich ebenfalls favorisieren. Vielleicht kannst Du für die Anderen ein paar grobe Plandaten (km,hm,Dauer) einstellen und einen Terminvorschlag machen?


----------



## WaveRebel (14. November 2012)

Tristero schrieb:


> Werde den Winter über, soweit die Verhältnisse entsprechend sind, jedes Wochenende fahren. Auch immer so um die Zeit. Mit Vorliebe sonntags, es sei denn Samstag ists Wetter deutlich besser. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich da mal mit Euch was ausgeht.


 
Ich habe auch vor den Winter über zu fahren. Vielleicht auch völlig unabhängig vom Wetter - Letzteres muss ich mal sehen wie es klappt mit Lust, Fahrbahrkeit und Klamotten. Ich würde Samstag favorisieren, dann hat man den Sonntag noch zum Regenerieren. Aber da bin ich flexibel, meistens quetscht man ja eh alle Termine ins Wochenende und muss schauen wo noch ein freier Platz zum Biken ist. 10-12 Uhr Start fände ich auch sinnvoll. Jenachdem wo es hingehen soll könnten wir vielleicht von Zuhause aus starten oder uns an einem Treffpunkt verabreden der auch für mawe & evtl. andere schnell erreichbar ist. Ich krieg mein Bike auch gut ins Auto, zwei habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## WaveRebel (14. November 2012)

flo_1980 schrieb:


> Hey wie wäre es mit ner wöchentlichen Feierabendsrunde
> bei mir gehts am Dienstag nicht am liebsten wären mir Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bei der Zeit bin ich flexibel


 
Ich hätte grundsätzlich Interesse. Für eine regelmäßige Feierabendtour ist es mir aber vermutlich auf Dauer schnell zu nervig immer das Rad ins Auto zu verfrachten und erst nach Osna zu fahren. Wenn der Treffpunkt oder die Route in Richtung Südkreis läge, könnte ich vielleicht direkt mit Rad von Zuhause aus starten. Das wäre für Dich aus Nord Osnabrück allerdings wieder dumm, oder?


----------



## Tristero (14. November 2012)

Wegen morgen: War gestern beim Impfen und hatte am Abend und heute morgen heftiges Fieber. Weiß nun nicht, ob das eine Reaktion auf die Impfung ist oder ein Virusinfekt. Falls Letzteres bin ich morgen natürlich außer Gefecht. Ansonsten sollte die Sache morgen überstanden sein und dann will ich natürlich auch fahren. Werde ich morgen im Laufe des Tages hier kundtun. Ort und Zeit dann wie oben angekündigt. Dementsprechend dann nach Süden raus. Einsammeln in Holzhausen wäre absolut möglich.

Bi => Osna ist schon ein Stück, selbst wenn man bereits am Spannbrink den Hermannsweg verlässt. Um die 80km, würde ich schätzen. Aber sehr schön und lohnend. Am besten gefällt mir davon der lange Kammweg direkt westlich von Bielefeld.


----------



## Tristero (15. November 2012)

Update: Ich kann heute sicher nicht fahren. Wäre natürlich trotzdem schön, wenn sich hier ein paar Leute zusammenfänden. Wenn ich dann wieder fit bin, würde ich gerne am Wochenende fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaveRebel (15. November 2012)

Dann kurier Dich mal erstmal ordentlich aus.
Wir können hier ja einen neuen Termin abstimmen.
Bis dahin erstmal gute Besserung!


----------



## silverback (15. November 2012)

Nochmal zur Tour Bielefeld in Richtung Osna.

Habe nicht vor die gesamte Strecke zu fahren da ich genau in der Mitte wohne. Also werde ich zurück max. bis Hilter fahren, wer dann noch weiter muss kann  problemlos die Bahn nehmen, oder noch etwas strampeln.
Ebenso kann jeder der nicht schon den Hinweg fahren will oder sich bringen lässt, auf dem Hinweg zwischen OS und BI zusteigen wo es für ihn passt.

Starten möchte ich Höhe Peter auf dem Berg, auf Stadt BI hab ich keine Lust.
Dann sind es bis Hilter ca. 40 km und gut 1000Hm, die ich ganz genüßlich abfahren möchte. 

Nichts für Km Fresser! Bischen gucken, bischen quatschen, weiter geht`s

Es gibt ein paar steile Anstiege, ein paar schöne Abfahrten, aber hauptsächlich eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke auf den Hermannshöhen mit wunderbaren Aussichtspunkten um die Seele baumeln zu lassen. Ohne Leistungsdruck!

Muss auch mal sein, und dafür finde ich die Strecke ideal.

Fahrzeit Bi bis Hilter ca. 4 Std.
Wenn es nicht regnet plane ich mal Samstag den 24.11. ein. Um 10.30 will ich in BI am Abfahrtspunkt starten. Auch bei hoher Regenwahrscheinlichkeit fahre ich dann lieber im Nahbereich und verschiebe auf den nächsten Samstag.

Also wer mag...kann sich gerne anschließen. 
Einzelheiten und evtl.Tel. Nr. können ja dann per privater Nachricht erfragt und ausgetauscht werden.

Bis die Tage @WaveRebel: du hast PN


----------



## Tristero (16. November 2012)

Werde morgen um 11.15Uhr an oben genanntem Treffpunkt sein. Planung bis jetzt: möglichst kraftschonend (aber schon überwiegend via Wald) zum Karlsplatz - Zickzack-Weg (kenne ich noch nicht) - Sachsenweg - (je nach Zeit evtl. Hochholz) - Reremberg - Bardenburg und dann je nach verbleibender Restzeit zurück. Um 15.00Uhr möchte (besser: sollte) ich wieder hier sein.

Bis jetzt sind wir voraussichtlich zu Zweit, mein Nachbar hat seit Sommer ein MTB und Interesse angemeldet. Hoffentlich hat der schon genug Strom für 3-4std MTB. Rennt jedenfalls seit langem regelmößig in die Muckibude. Vielleicht bringt das ja was?

Tempo jedenfalls gemütlich, so wie oben. Rechne mit 40-50km, 1000hm und nem 12-14er Schnitt, ggf. auch langsamer. Soll hechelfrei abgehen. Zu viel kalte Luft in der Lunge ist nix gut. Würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen!

Gruß!


----------



## WaveRebel (16. November 2012)

Klingt gut, ich bin dabei!

Ist Abfahrt vom Startpunkt auch um 11:00 Uhr in Ordnung?
Ich würde dann nämlich mit dem Haller Willem nach Steinhagen anreisen und von dort zu Peter auf dem Berg fahren. Der Zug kommt aber erst um 10:34 Uhr in Steinhagen an.
Ich plane dann bis GMHütte zurückfahren, könnte also den Einen oder Anderen nicht ortskundigen Osnabrücker ein weiteres Stück gen Heimat begleiten. Ansonsten kann man wie Silverback schon schrieb an jedem Ort in den Zug steigen und direkt nach OS bzw. BI fahren.


----------



## WaveRebel (16. November 2012)

Tristero schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 11.15Uhr an oben genanntem Treffpunkt sein. Planung bis jetzt: möglichst kraftschonend (aber schon überwiegend via Wald) zum Karlsplatz - Zickzack-Weg (kenne ich noch nicht) - Sachsenweg - (je nach Zeit evtl. Hochholz) - Reremberg - Bardenburg und dann je nach verbleibender Restzeit zurück. Um 15.00Uhr möchte (besser: sollte) ich wieder hier sein.


 
Hmm - verdammt da kommt Ihr ja direkt schon in mein Revier gefahren und ich habe keine Zeit. Oder ich leg nochmal einen Termin um auf Sonntag *grübel*. Kannst Du abschätzen wann Ihr ungefähr am Karlsplatz seid? Oder über welche Stationen Ihr dorthin fahrt? Dann würde ich ggf. dazustoßen, zur Graffitibrücke ist für mich quatsch da ich ja schon in Hütte bin.

ZickZack Weg solltet Ihr ausprobieren - ist eine Erfahrung wert. Echte Spitzkehren im Teuto oder alternativ die Ballerstrecke geradeaus runter. Ich kann beides nicht fahren . Wenn Ihr unten seit könntet Ihr auch einen Abstecher zur Jugendherbe Bad Iburg machen. Da hat vor kurzem ein Dirt Park eröffnet: http://www.noz.de/lokales/67219171/dirt-park-in-bad-iburg-offiziell-eroeffnet. Da wollte ich auch mal zum Gucken vorbei fahren.


----------



## Tristero (16. November 2012)

WaveRebel schrieb:


> Hmm - verdammt da kommt Ihr ja direkt schon in mein Revier gefahren und ich habe keine Zeit. Oder ich leg nochmal einen Termin um auf Sonntag *grübel*. Kannst Du abschätzen wann Ihr ungefähr am Karlsplatz seid? Oder über welche Stationen Ihr dorthin fahrt? Dann würde ich ggf. dazustoßen, zur Graffitibrücke ist für mich quatsch da ich ja schon in Hütte bin.
> 
> ZickZack Weg solltet Ihr ausprobieren - ist eine Erfahrung wert. Echte Spitzkehren im Teuto oder alternativ die Ballerstrecke geradeaus runter. Ich kann beides nicht fahren . Wenn Ihr unten seit könntet Ihr auch einen Abstecher zur Jugendherbe Bad Iburg machen. Da hat vor kurzem ein Dirt Park eröffnet: http://www.noz.de/lokales/67219171/dirt-park-in-bad-iburg-offiziell-eroeffnet. Da wollte ich auch mal zum Gucken vorbei fahren.



Bis zu Karlsplatz ohne große Umwege etwa 1-1,15std. Geplante Anfahrt: Holzhausen - Zuckerhut - Achter de Welt - Karlsplatz. Dortselbst also gegen halb eins.

Den Park habe ich neulich mal zum Fuß begutachtet. Handelt sich im Wesentlichen um eine Serie von zum Teil recht großen Kickern in Reihe. Für mich und mein Bike ist das ganz sicher nix.


----------



## silverback (16. November 2012)

WaveRebel schrieb:


> Klingt gut, ich bin dabei!
> 
> Ist Abfahrt vom Startpunkt auch um 11:00 Uhr in Ordnung?
> Ich würde dann nämlich mit dem Haller Willem nach Steinhagen anreisen und von dort zu Peter auf dem Berg fahren. Der Zug kommt aber erst um 10:34 Uhr in Steinhagen an.
> Ich plane dann bis GMHütte zurückfahren, könnte also den Einen oder Anderen nicht ortskundigen Osnabrücker ein weiteres Stück gen Heimat begleiten. Ansonsten kann man wie Silverback schon schrieb an jedem Ort in den Zug steigen und direkt nach OS bzw. BI fahren.



Wenn sich sonst keiner meldet könntest du dein Bike auch in Dissen bei mir auf den Fahrradträger klemmen, würde dann mit dem Wagen zum Bahnhof kommen und dich abholen.
Wenn sich noch mehrere melden die mit der Bahn anreisen wollen, würde ich evtl. auch auf den Zug aufspringen.

Wegen morgen überlege ich auch schon, mal was neues auszuprobieren kann nicht schaden, brauche aber die genaue Adresse des Treffpunkts um Navi benutzen zu können. Muss mit dem Auto anreisen und kenne mich nicht aus.

@ WaveRebel du mit willst kann ich dich mit Rad aufsammeln und mitnehmen, brauche aber bis morgen früh 9.00 ein Lebenszeichen.
Dann kann ich auch sagen ob es wirklich bei mir klappt.

Schicke dir meine Handy Nr. per PN


----------



## WaveRebel (16. November 2012)

Ok, ich komme morgen mit!

*@Silverback*
Dann komm doch morgen zu 11 Uhr zu mir. Wir verladen mich und mein Fahhrad und fahren weiter zu einem Treffpunkt in Holzhausen (15 Min. Fahrt). Meine Adresse schicke ich Dir gleich per PN.
Bitte um kurze Bestätigung. Ansonsten klingel ich morgen früh nochmal bei Dir durch.

*@Tristero*
Treffen wir uns ab 11:30 Uhr vor dem Kloster Ohrbeck in Holzhausen?
Ich komme dann mit Silverback dort hin. Falls er doch nicht mitkommen sollte, komme ich allein mit Rad. Wenn Ihr länger braucht macht nix, wir/ich warte. Bitte ebenfalls um kurze Bestätigung. Schaue später und morgen früh nochmal hier vorbei.


----------



## Tristero (17. November 2012)

WaveRebel schrieb:


> Ok, ich komme morgen mit!
> 
> *@Silverback*
> Dann komm doch morgen zu 11 Uhr zu mir. Wir verladen mich und mein Fahhrad und fahren weiter zu einem Treffpunkt in Holzhausen (15 Min. Fahrt). Meine Adresse schicke ich Dir gleich per PN.
> ...



Super, freue mich. Wär's nicht besser den Treffpunkt direkt an den Abzweig Kreuzstr. (von der Sutthauser) zu verlegen - vorm City Grill? Da fahren wir doch wahrscheinlich lang? Ich kann aber gerne auch zum Kloster kommen. Schaue morgen kurz vor Abflug noch mal rein. So long!


----------



## silverback (17. November 2012)

Moin zusammen,

bei mir wird es leider etwas eng, aber 11.30 Kloster Ohrbeck könnte ich schaffen.
Leider unverbindlich, muss vorher noch was erledigen.
Würde direkt dort anreisen, so spar ich etwas Zeit.

Sorry Mario, PN erhalten, Nummer gespeichert, dann klappt es leider mit dem abholen nicht.

Könnte einer bitte nochmal den genauen Treffpunkt in Holzhausen Kloster Ohrbeck nennen. Gibt es da z.B. einen Parkplatz? Oder Straße und Hausnummer fürs Navi?

15.00 müsste ich zurück sein, aber das sollte ja klappen denke ich.

Ich hoffe es klappt.
Evtl. bis dann

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaveRebel (17. November 2012)

Kloster Ohrbeck ist vermutlich einfacher zu finden und bietet auch Parkmöglichkeiten. Daher würde ich an dem Treffpunkt festhalten, ist ja nur ein paar Meter weiter.

Die genaue Adresse ist:
Haus Ohrbeck
Katholische Bildungsstätte 

Am Boberg 10
49124 Georgsmarienhütte

Ist in Holzhausen auch ausgeschildert und ein recht markantes Gebäude. Parkplätze sollten ausreichend vorhanden sein.
Bis 11:45 Uhr können wir ja warten und fahren dann weiter.
Oder Du simst/rufst grad durch wenns nicht klappt.

Ich gucke auch nochmal vor Abfahrt hier rein.
Sonst schonmal bis später.


----------



## Tristero (17. November 2012)

WaveRebel schrieb:


> Kloster Ohrbeck ist vermutlich einfacher zu finden und bietet auch Parkmöglichkeiten. Daher würde ich an dem Treffpunkt festhalten, ist ja nur ein paar Meter weiter.
> 
> Die genaue Adresse ist:
> Haus Ohrbeck
> ...



ok, bis gleich.


----------



## Tristero (17. November 2012)

Schee wars.


----------



## silverback (17. November 2012)

da kann ich nur zustimmen, auch wenn ich stellenweise ganz schon schnaufen musste.
Kannst du nächstes WE wieder haben mit Start Peter auf dem Berge in BI, du könntest ja bis OS durchfahren, damit du wenigstens etwas auf Temperatur kommst

Mario und ich haben uns geeinigt beide mit der Bahn anzureisen!

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Tristero (18. November 2012)

silverback schrieb:


> da kann ich nur zustimmen, auch wenn ich stellenweise ganz schon schnaufen musste.
> Kannst du nächstes WE wieder haben mit Start Peter auf dem Berge in BI, du könntest ja bis OS durchfahren, damit du wenigstens etwas auf Temperatur kommst
> 
> Mario und ich haben uns geeinigt beide mit der Bahn anzureisen!
> ...



Interesse ist auf jeden Fall da. Muss mal gucken, wie/ob ich das mit Familie und sonst organisieren kann. Zuganreise ist sicher sinnvoll, insbesondere bei mehreren Leuten. An welchem Bhf wolltet Ihr noch mal raus - Steinhagen?


----------



## WaveRebel (18. November 2012)

Unsere Tour gestern hat mir auch gut gefallen. Und wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster gucke war es definitiv der bessere Tag. Sorry nochmal wegen der Achse...

Nächstes WE wäre der Zielbahnhof Steinhagen.
Ich habe die Zugverbindung (www.bahn.de) hier angehangen.


----------



## silverback (23. November 2012)

Morgen früh geht es mit der NordWestBahn Richtung Bielefeld/Steinhagen, um dann mit dem Bike über den Hermannsweg Richtung Osnabrück zurückzu fahren.

Der Bahnfahrplan ist ja schon veröffentlich, jetzt muss nurnoch das Wetter passen.

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in OS und BI laut Agrarwetterberichtgering, dazwischen können ein paar Tropfen fallen. Vorsichtshalber Regenjackemitnehmen!


Wer noch mitfahren möchte kann sich auch mit Tel. Nr. per PNmelden, wenn noch Fragen sind.

 Ich schaue heute um21.30 hier nochmal rein und rufe dann zurück.


----------



## mawe (23. November 2012)

silverback schrieb:


> Morgen früh geht es mit der NordWestBahn Richtung Bielefeld/Steinhagen, um dann mit dem Bike über den Hermannsweg Richtung Osnabrück zurückzu fahren.



Also Samstag, nicht Sonntag wie am letzten WE?

Morgen, am Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit.

Gruß,
martin!


----------



## WaveRebel (23. November 2012)

mawe schrieb:


> Also Samstag, nicht Sonntag wie am letzten WE?


 
Hi Martin, ja am Samstag - sprich morgen. Letztes WE sind wir auch am Samstag gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverback (23. November 2012)

@ WaveRebel

Wenn das Wetter so wird wie jetzt angekündigt wird es kein Vergnügen, und auf vier Std. Regenfahrt hab ich nicht so recht Lust.
Willst du trotzdem starten?

Ich nur wenn es nicht regnet!

Melde dich doch nochmal kurz per SMS oder kurzer Anruf.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Tristero (26. November 2012)

Seid Ihr gefahren? Wenn ja, wie war's denn? Wetter hat ja wohl gut gepasst.

Unsere Kleine hat sich leider im Laufe der Woche nen Virus gefangen, so dass für mich die Sache von vornherein erledigt war. Hoffe aber, wenigstens Ihr habt den Tag gut genutzt.


----------



## Kalles (27. November 2012)

Von feucht war keine Spur am Samstag, glÃ¼ck gehabt, mal wieder ne tolle Runde mit euch.
Bei dem angesagten Wetter habe ich nicht mit 14 Mann gerechnet.

Morgen um 18 Uhr 45 kÃ¶nnen wir noch eine trockene Runde drehen. Ich glaube es wird die letzte dieses Jahr sein, das Wetter wird sich schon Donnerstag negativ verÃ¤ndern. 

Ich freue mich schon auf euch.

GruÃ Kalle

Ich habe noch hyper SchnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r euch, z.B. Epic, Stampjamper Evo, Enduro, Camber, Genius, Genius LT, HT 29er u.s.w.
Bekleidung in reichlicher Auswahl.
Beleuchtung bis 2200 Lumen von 99,95 bis 198,-â¬


----------



## silverback (27. November 2012)

Hallo, 
wir mussten es verschieben, Mario hatte Luftprobleme am Hinterrad, wäre dann zu spät geworden.
Er ist dann zu mit gekommen und wir haben (wie ich glaube) in meinem Heimrevier eine schöne, stellenweise recht anspruchsvolle Runde gedreht, und
unterwegs nochmal den Schauch gewechselt.

War auch eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht

Den Ride aus Richtung Bielefeld nach OS holen wir nach!!!

Nachdem mir Montag ein Auto die Vorfahrt genommen hat bin ich für dieese Woche auch auf dem Abstellgleis.

So long


----------



## Tristero (30. November 2012)

silverback schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir mussten es verschieben, Mario hatte Luftprobleme am Hinterrad, wäre dann zu spät geworden.
> Er ist dann zu mit gekommen und wir haben (wie ich glaube) in meinem Heimrevier eine schöne, stellenweise recht anspruchsvolle Runde gedreht, und
> unterwegs nochmal den Schauch gewechselt.
> ...



Hoffe, Dir ist nicht allzu viel passiert und Du bist bald wieder fit. Warst Du mit dem Rad unterwegs, als der Unfall geschah? Gute Besserung!


----------



## silverback (30. November 2012)

Danke für die guten Wünsche,
will morgen schon wieder probieren ob eine Runde geht.
Auf zwei Rädern war ich schon unterwegs, aber motorisiert.
Leider Totalschaden, aber als erfahrener "Stürzer" konnte ich mich gut abrollen und bin dieses Mal mit Prellungen davon gekommen.

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (3. Dezember 2012)

Übel. Hoffe, Du bist inzwischen wieder fit. Wie isses denn passiert? Und was für ne Maschine haste bei der Gelegenheit geschrotet?

Schade, dass die Temperaturen so dermaßen in den Keller gegangen sind. Das erschwert Verabredungen, wenn man nicht am gleichen Ort wohnt, ungemein. Habe gestern eine kleine Runde im Breich Silberberg - Teutoburger Waldsee gedreht. War witzig, aber unglaublich schlammig.


----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Heute fahren wir nicht.
Samstag wird ein Sonnentag, aber mit -4 bis -6°.
Bei so einem schönen Wetter fahren wir natürlich, wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung mitbringen, oder hier kaufen. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## silverback (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte morgen in der Mittagszeit eine kleine Runde drehen.
Start ginge bei mir frühestens 12.00 Uhr.
Falls sich jemand aus dem Raum OS anschließen möchte würde ich Startpunkt Iburg, Parkplatz Wassertretstelle am Freden (bei den Forellenteichen) vorschlagen.

Sonntag soll es ja schon wieder wärmer mit Regen/Schneetreiben werden.

Jemand Samstag Lust und Zeit?

Gruß Manfred


----------



## WaveRebel (11. Dezember 2012)

Und ging es schon wieder mit Fahren oder hast Du noch Schmerzen?

Ich komme leider momentan nicht zum Biken, es liegen noch zuviele andere Sachen an. Aber ich hoffe auf ordentlich Schnee wenns schon Winter sein muss. Bei schönem Wetter durch die weiße Landschaft fahren wäre sicherlich fein. Mal gucken wie's die nächsten Tage so wird.


----------



## silverback (14. Dezember 2012)

......bin fit, was genau passiert ist kann ich ja bei Gelegenheit erzählen.

Morgen soll es trocken bleiben, sogar die Sonne will sich blicken lassen.

Da fahr ich auf alle Fälle etwas um nicht ganz aus dem Training zu kommen.
Es müssen ja nicht die verwurzelten Trails sein, und wenn dann auch Vormittag und über die Mittagszeit!!
Ich hoffe es liegt noch etwas Schnee im Wald und nicht nur Matsch und Schlamm

Falls jemand mit will ................ ich schau 22.00 nochmal rein


----------



## Tristero (13. Februar 2013)

Wir fahren jetzt regelmäßig jeden Dienstagabend um 18.30 Uhr ab Graffitibrücke Feldstraße. Dauer je nach Verhältnissen 2-3std. Wer mag, ist herzlich eingeladen sich uns anzuschließen.


----------



## zadoc (14. Februar 2013)

die ist wo genau?

Gruß aus Versmold


----------



## Tristero (15. Februar 2013)

zadoc schrieb:


> die ist wo genau?
> 
> Gruß aus Versmold



http://www.google.de/search?rlz=1C1...sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=52.259858,8.027873


----------



## silverback (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo Tristero,

schön dass der Osnabrücker Bereich hier mal wieder aus der Versenkung auftaucht, es war ja still geworden. 
Dienstags in den Abendstunden ist z.Zt. für mich leider als Anreise zu weit und zu spät. Aber wenn es wärmer wird werde ich im Frühjahr sicher mal erscheinen.

Wenn sonst mal was geplant ist (z.B. am WE wie im Nov. letzten Jahres) melde dich doch bitte hier, ich schaue regelmäßig rein.

Was macht eigentlich der Mario (WaveRebel), immer noch wenig oder keine Zeit zum fahren?
Ich will immer nochmal den Piesberg erkunden, hätte aber gerne jemand ortskundiges an der Seite......   und die Tour von BI Richtung OS steht auch noch aus.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## kordesh (18. Februar 2013)

> Wir fahren jetzt regelmäßig jeden Dienstagabend um 18.30 Uhr ab Graffitibrücke Feldstraße. Dauer je nach Verhältnissen 2-3std. Wer mag, ist herzlich eingeladen sich uns anzuschließen.



Sehr geil! Wohne 2km entfernt vom Treffpunkt! Habe jetzt mein erstes Mountainbike zusammen, nachdem im letzten Oktober mein kleiner Renner aus dem Keller gezockt wurde. Wenn ich wieder n bisschen drin bin in der Radelei, werde ich definitiv mal dazu stoßen. Bin halt seit Oktober nicht mehr gefahren und habe gestern meine erste Runde auf dem Mountainbike gedreht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass mir am Berg hier und da doch arg die Puste ausgeht :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (19. Februar 2013)

@silverback: Können wir grundsätzlich gerne machen, ist aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen wegen der Koordination mit "Auswärtigen" eher schwierig. Fahre meist am Wochenende nur so 2-3 Stündchen. Reicht also gerade bis zum Dörenberg (sollte da aus OS jmd mitkommen wollen, immer gerne; fahre immer so ab 12.00 Uhr ab Brücke). Müssen wir machen, wenn es wieder wärmer wird. Das gilt auch für die Bielefeldaktion. Allerdings steht bei mir noch eine OP wegen der oben angesprochenen Problematik an. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich die bis in den Herbst verschieben kann, ohne mir was zu vergeben.

 @kordesh: Mach mal, aber nicht zu lange warten, den irgendwann wechseln wir wieder auf die Straße!


----------



## WaveRebel (19. Februar 2013)

Bei mir hat es in den letzten Wochen etwas an Zeit und Motivation gefehlt, aber das kriege ich wieder in den Griff .
Die ersten Runden wollte ich aber erstmal wieder alleine drehen um zu schauen wie arg die Kondition gelitten hat. Doch statt Biken habe ich anderen Sport gemacht, also wirds wohl hoffentlich nicht sooo schlimm sein.

Dann würde ich sicherlich mal bei Tristero und Co. dazustoßen wollen. Piesberg können wir dann am WE auch gerne mal hin, die letzte Erfahrung war für Dich, Silverback ja wohl eher schmerzvoll...
Die Tour von Bielefeld nach Osnabrück würde ich auch erst aufschieben bis wieder etwas angenehmere Temperaturen und Bodenverhältnisse herrschen.

Ansonsten habe ich mir zu Weihnachten den TerraTrail Kartensatz schenken lassen und möchte in diesem Jahr alle 17 Touren abfahren: http://www.naturpark-terravita.de/index.php?ttrails


----------



## flo_1980 (23. Februar 2013)

Wer ist am 02.03 httphttp://www.naturpark-terravita.de/index.php?veranstaltungentermine 
dabei


----------



## mawe (25. Februar 2013)

flo_1980 schrieb:


> Wer ist am 02.03 httphttp://www.naturpark-terravita.de/index.php?veranstaltungentermine
> dabei



Ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei!

PS: Im Link ist ein "http" zu viel. Der Link ist daher:

http://www.naturpark-terravita.de/index.php?veranstaltungentermine

Gruß,
martin!


----------



## WaveRebel (25. Februar 2013)

Guter Vorschlag, das werde ich mir auch mal direkt in den Kalender eintragen!


----------



## Freakky_Freddy (28. Februar 2013)

Ich spare momentan noch auf nen neues Bike, das sollte hoffendlich im April, spätestens anfang Mai da sein


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Februar 2013)

Moin. 
Wollte mal Hallo sagen hier bei den Osnas 

Komme aus der Löhne Bad Oeynhausen. 
Fahre viel im Wiehen sind da auch schon mal bis Bad essen usw gefahren. 
Wenn es mal knallen soll dann geht es in den Deister nach Hannover. 

Was mich mal grob interessiert; wo fährt den der Osnabrücker so?
Der Wiehen läuft bei BE aus. 
Der Teuto ist auch nicht wirklich nahe und auch nicht mehr so hoch wie zb. bei Bielefeld. 
Oder seit ihr bei euch nur Fordtweg lastig unterwegs?

Gruß aus Owl


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Februar 2013)

Freakky_Freddy schrieb:


> Ich spare momentan noch auf nen neues Bike, das sollte hoffendlich im April, spätestens anfang Mai da sein



Ich hätte noch einen 2010 Specialized Enduro Expert Frame abzugeben.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (28. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Was mich mal grob interessiert; wo fährt den der Osnabrücker so?
> Der Wiehen läuft bei BE aus.
> Der Teuto ist auch nicht wirklich nahe und auch nicht mehr so hoch wie zb. bei Bielefeld.
> Oder seit ihr bei euch nur Fordtweg lastig unterwegs?



Meine kleine Trailrunde am Hausberg kommt bei 22km auf 1200 Höhenmeter - ganz flach ist es nun doch nicht 

Im Teuto hier gibts aber auch noch einen Berg mit 330m, da hat Bielefeld auch nicht mehr. Ich finde man kann hier für norddeutsche Verhältnisse ganz gut fahren wenn man weiß wo sich die Trails verstecken, aber das ist wohl überall so.

Das Wiehengebirge ist meiner Meinung nach westlich von Bad Essen mountainbiketechnisch mehr oder weniger witzlos. Ich habe da zumindest außer dem schnarchlangweiligen Wittekindsweg noch keine Trails entdecken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakky_Freddy (3. März 2013)

Ich fahre sehr gerne am Piesberg und demnächst auch im Hüggel bei Hasbergen

In und um Osnabrück gibt´s schon recht geile Ecken


----------



## madglobal (3. März 2013)

Hallo,

hier mal meine Hausrunde, geht los am Moskaubad, dann Richtung Schölerberg, Harderberg, Malbergen, Wulfter Turm, Hörner Bruch und zurück.... Dauert ne Stunde...

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.86723.html


Viel Spass 
martin


----------



## Tristero (4. März 2013)

Bin heute am Dörenberg gewesen, um den Zickzackweg zu machen. War sehr überrascht, da noch jede Menge Eis und Schnee vorzufinden. Im Prinzip flächendeckend oberhalb Achter de Welt. War schwierig genug die Fahrstraße runter zu eiern. Schmugglerpfad und Borgberg dann wieder tipptopp. Insgesamt schöne Runde.

Ich verweise nochmals auf Dienstag Abend. Frühling ist angesagt. Wird sicher super. Also kommet zahlreich!

Gruß!


----------



## WaveRebel (13. März 2013)

flo_1980 schrieb:


> Wer ist am 02.03 http://www.naturpark-terravita.de/index.php?veranstaltungentermine
> dabei


 

Nabend!
Mit etwas Verspätung wollte ich noch kurz berichten das ich an der angebotenen Tour Rund um Belm teilnehmen genommen habe. Mit dabei waren noch mawe und imfluss hier aus dem Forum. Gemeinsam mit dem sehr symphatischen TERRAvita Guide gings durchs Nettetal, vorbei an Knollmeyer's Mühle zur Wallfahrtskirche St. Johannes in Rulle. Danach nach Norden ins Wiehengebirge am Süntelstein vorbei zur Einkehr ins Naturfreundhaus Vehrte, die die hungrigen Mitfahrer freundlicherweise mit Nahrung versorgt haben. Zur Rückkehr ging es an Vehrte vorbei zum Ausgangspunt in Belm, der Dionysuskirche.
35 km und 450 hm auf reichlich matschigen Wegen, dafür aber sehr schönem Wetter. Das war ein guter Einstieg in die kommende Saison denke ich.

Der Guide hat noch auf den nächsten Termin hingewiesen: http://www.adfc-osnabrueck.de/index.php?id=3334

So. 17.03.2013
Fichtenflitzer - Mountainbiketour in den Hüggel und zum Borgberg
Holger Vogt
Treff 11 Uhr Am Pappelgrabensee in OS-Wüste
ca. 25 km, 17/18 km/h, mit Steigungen
Rückkehr gegen 15 Uhr

Anmerkung von mir: Rechnet bei den 25 km locker 10 km drauf. Das kann nicht passen und ist sicherlich ein Tippfehler.

Ich werd mir spontan überlegen ob ich mitfahre. Falls jemand Lust hat kann er es ja gerne hier posten.


----------



## flo_1980 (15. März 2013)

Also ich werde Sonntag versuchen mit zu fahren


----------



## mawe (18. März 2013)

Hallo,



WaveRebel schrieb:


> Der Guide hat noch auf den nächsten Termin hingewiesen: http://www.adfc-osnabrueck.de/index.php?id=3334
> 
> So. 17.03.2013
> Fichtenflitzer - Mountainbiketour in den Hüggel und zum Borgberg
> ...



Ist jemand mitgefahren? Wenn ja, wie war es?

Gruß,
martin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_1980 (18. März 2013)

Ja ich!
Sind zu dritt gefahren also zwei Besucher plus Guide
Wir waren gute 4 Std unterwegs es waren gute 30 km mit schönen Steigungen und Abfahrten. Start war Pappelgrabensee zur Grafitti Brücke
etwas durch das Landwehr rüber zum Silbersee dann zum Hüggel und drum herrum dann in Schleifen zurück zum Ausgangspunkt
Sehr schöne Runde meine Konditon ist völlig im Arsch, meine Füße waren nach der Dusche auch wieder spürbar aber ich würde immer wieder mitfahren.


----------



## WaveRebel (18. März 2013)

Der Schneefall hat vermutlich auch den Einen oder Anderen abgeschreckt. Ich habe mit mir gehadert - mich dann aber doch für meine Steuererklärung entschieden .
Muss ich den Mist wenigstens nicht mehr machen wenn die Tage wieder schöner werden.

Aber ich werd mal die Terminkalender von TERRAvita und ADFC im Auge behalten, vielleicht kommt ja wieder mal eine MTB Tour.


----------



## 6foot6 (24. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
schön zu lesen, dass in Osnabrück einiges geht, was gemeinsame Ausfahrten betrifft.
Nach fast 10 Jahren bike-Pause bin ich als 2m-Mensch durch die 29er wieder zum biken zurückgekommen.
Sowie mein bike fertig ist (ca. 2 Wochen) bin ich dabei. Egal ob Dienstags, Samstags, Sonntags oder sonstwie. Allerdings muss ich sicherlich nach so langer Pause ordentlich an meiner Fitness arbeiten.
Jetzt kann ich es noch weniger erwarten...
Greetz - in der Hoffnung auf bike und besseres Wetter!!!


----------



## flo_1980 (24. März 2013)

Also meine Fitness ist auch im Keller also stelle ich mich gern zu Verfügung


----------



## Thomas_v2 (6. April 2013)

Wenn morgen jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, ich wollte zum Piesberg um dort ein paar Trails mitzunehmen und dann wieder zurück nach Osna. Streckenlänge schätzungsweise 30-35 km.
Vorschlag wäre so gegen 13:30 Uhr an der Bahnunterführung Feldstraße (nicht die Grafittibrücke wie hier schon erwähnt, sondern weiter stadteinwärts, also die am Bunker).
Hüggel wäre auch eine Option, aber da war ich heute schon ;-)


----------



## Holgy 64 (8. April 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/search?rlz=1C1...sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=52.259858,8.027873



Trefft ihr euch hier immer noch Dienstags um 18.30


----------



## Tristero (8. April 2013)

Holgy 64 schrieb:


> Trefft ihr euch hier immer noch Dienstags um 18.30



Nein, war eine Winteraktion.


----------



## 6foot6 (14. April 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Nein, war eine Winteraktion.



Ja wie? Und im Sommer fahrt Ihr nicht? Äh...


----------



## flo_1980 (16. April 2013)

Hat jemand Lust heute ne Runde zur drehen?


----------



## Tristero (16. April 2013)

6foot6 schrieb:


> Ja wie? Und im Sommer fahrt Ihr nicht? Äh...



Nee. Ist uns zu warmduschermäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_1980 (16. April 2013)

Also ich möchte auch im Sommer MTB fahren. 
Wo wollen wir uns treffen und wann?


----------



## 6foot6 (16. April 2013)

flo_1980 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte auch im Sommer MTB fahren.
> Wo wollen wir uns treffen und wann?



Moinsen!
Ich warte immer noch auf mein bike (LRS und Gabel).
Sowie ich es habe, melde ich mich.
Treffpunkt m.E. ideal an einer der beiden Eisenbahnbrücken (Grafitti/Bunker) Limberger-/Feldstrasse/Am Freibad.
Natürlich völlig uneigennützig, da ich an der Limberger Strasse wohne...


Zur Zeit habe ich noch andere Probleme, habe letzte Woche meinen 5er Touring totalgeschrottet...


----------



## Tristero (18. April 2013)

Späßle gemacht. Sache ist die, dass die meisten von uns auch Straße fahren und am Dienstag eine unserer Runden stattfindet. Wir haben auch schon erwogen, den MTB-Treff auf Donnerstag zu verlegen, aber das ist noch offen. In meinem Fall kommt hinzu, dass ich nach einer OP bis auf Weiteres außer Gefecht bin. Da schonender werde ich, wenn ich wieder darf, zunächst vorwiegend Straße fahren. Hoffe aber, dass sich im Sommer die eine oder andere schöne Tour im Gelände ergibt. Ich bin zuletzt immer einmal den Hermann gefahren. Das wird dieses Jahr vermutlich nichts. Aber der Wittekindsweg ist ja auch ganz nett.


----------



## 6foot6 (21. April 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Späßle gemacht. Sache ist die, dass die meisten von uns auch Straße fahren und am Dienstag eine unserer Runden stattfindet. Wir haben auch schon erwogen, den MTB-Treff auf Donnerstag zu verlegen, aber das ist noch offen. In meinem Fall kommt hinzu, dass ich nach einer OP bis auf Weiteres außer Gefecht bin. Da schonender werde ich, wenn ich wieder darf, zunächst vorwiegend Straße fahren. Hoffe aber, dass sich im Sommer die eine oder andere schöne Tour im Gelände ergibt. Ich bin zuletzt immer einmal den Hermann gefahren. Das wird dieses Jahr vermutlich nichts. Aber der Wittekindsweg ist ja auch ganz nett.



Na dann wünsche ich Dir zunächst gute Besserung!
Zur Zeit fahre ich auch Strasse, weil das 301XXL immer noch nicht fertig ist.
Aber nicht Rennsemmel, sondern mein 20 Jahre altes GT Karakoram, welches allerdings nur noch vom Rahmen her original ist und ständig aufgerüstet wurde. Mit Schwalbe Big Apple Strassenreifen. Rollt wie gift und ist sehr komfortabel.
Meld' Dich, wenn es wieder geht. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn wir in OS eine grosse und damit flexible Gruppe zusammenbekommen würden.


----------



## noam (23. April 2013)

Also prinzipiell bin ich auch immer für ne Tour zu haben, egal welches Gefährt.

Zur Zeit bin ich am liebsten endurotourig (bergablastig) am Dörenberg unterwegs. Würde mich aber auch ner "normalen" MTB-Tour oder auch RR anschließen.


Würde ziemlich spontan heute nachmittag aufbrechen. Je nach dem wie lang meine Cheffin im Labor gebunden ist.

Mi, Do und Fr bin ich wenns Wetter mitspiel mit Sicherheit auch unterwegs


----------



## Tristero (24. April 2013)

6foot6 schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich Dir zunächst gute Besserung!
> Zur Zeit fahre ich auch Strasse, weil das 301XXL immer noch nicht fertig ist.
> Aber nicht Rennsemmel, sondern mein 20 Jahre altes GT Karakoram, welches allerdings nur noch vom Rahmen her original ist und ständig aufgerüstet wurde. Mit Schwalbe Big Apple Strassenreifen. Rollt wie gift und ist sehr komfortabel.
> Meld' Dich, wenn es wieder geht.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn wir in OS eine grosse und damit flexible Gruppe zusammenbekommen würden.



Danke. Bin auf dem Wege der Besserung, ist aber langwierig. Gelenksgeschichte. Rad gefahren bin ich auch schon. Muss aber tierisch aufpassen, Erschütterungen zu vermeiden. Da ist MTBiking nicht gerade das Ideale. 

Ständiger Treff wäre anzustreben. Sollte doch bei einer Stadt dieser Größenordnung eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Gruß!


----------



## flo_1980 (2. Mai 2013)

Ok dann schlage ich vor das man sich Montags und Donnerstag trifft


----------



## Tristero (6. Mai 2013)

flo_1980 schrieb:


> Ok dann schlage ich vor das man sich Montags und Donnerstag trifft



Zwei Termine pro Woche scheinen mir für den Anfang schon recht ambitioniert. Dafür muss die Gruppe der Interessenten schon eine gewisse Größe aufweisen. Was würdest Du davon halten, zunächst mit einem Termin zu starten? Donnerstag zum Beispiel. Dann Zeit und Ort festlegen und los geht's.


----------



## WaveRebel (6. Mai 2013)

Fahrtechniktraining am Donnerstag (Feiertag) bei Kalle:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/thread_newpost/418415


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svensk (12. Mai 2013)

Moinsen! Ein "Osnabrücker" mehr. Komme aus Gm-Hütte. Fahre bislang dementsprechend nur hier durch die Gegend. Oesede ab Forsthaus hoch(Große 1) oder nach Bad Iburg Richtung Dirt-park runter. Oder Kammweg in Hagen oben am Silbersee. Weiß der Geier wie die ganzen Trails hier so heißen!?! Bin Anfänger und somit noch nicht der schnellste  An vielen Sprüngen fahre ich momentan noch lieber vorbei  Wollte jetzt aber mal mehr machen. Sprich bessere Schoner etc. 
Naja habe noch vieles zu lernen  Aber der Wille ist da 
Gruß


----------



## Barrog (17. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute, ich komm auch aus Osnabrück und interessiere fürs Mountainbiken habe aber selber keins da ich bis jetzt nicht wusste wo man hier gut fahren kann. Würde es gerne mal ausprobieren bevor ich mir ein Bike zu lege, vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der mich mal mit seine Bike fahren lassen würde? 

Gruß


----------



## WaveRebel (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo Barrog,

bei Kalle kannst Du Dir Testräder leihen und mal mit anderen Bikern eine Ausfahrt machen. Guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418415

Kalle ist der Besitzer von Radsport Schriewer in Hilter und fährt Samstag meistens selbst mit ohne Dir ständig etwas andrehen zu wollen. Ist auch eine gute Gelegenheit um mit anderen Bikern ins Gespräch zu kommen.


----------



## Barrog (18. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Info  nur leider habe ich Samstags um 14 Uhr immer Training. Vielleicht schaff ich es auch mal Mittwochs soll mit Absprache auch
möglich sein.


----------



## Svensk (19. Mai 2013)

Hat eig schon mal jemand was von einem Treff am "Forsthaus" Osesede gehört? Samstags ca 13Uhr? 
Hab das mal aufgeschnappt und wollt mal hören wie aktuell das ist...
KA wie so das Insiderwissen ist...
Gruß


----------



## Gabbadome (20. Juni 2013)

Ich melde mich dann hier auch schon einmal für gemeinsames Radeln.
Das Rad ist noch in der Anschaffung, danach wird dann aber fleißig los geradelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (8. Juli 2013)

*Veranstaltungshinweis*

Falls jemand die Veranstaltungen noch nicht kennt und Interesse hat.

01.09.2013 Teuto-Tour Bad Iburg mit 20km oder 40km, URL: http://www.teutotour.de/

29.09.2013 MBH Benefizlauf Hörstel mit MTB-Touren von ca. 30 km in 2,5h oder 70km in 5h, URL: http://www.mbh-hassink.de/benefizlauf/


----------



## flo_1980 (9. Juli 2013)

Da haben wir auch noch den http://www.wadenkneifer.de/index.php/mountainbike/wadenkneifer-ctf

Wer hat Lust Montags oder Donnerstags nach Feierabend ne Runde zu drehen. Da ich am Wochenende immer was um die Ohren habe. Würde ich mich freuen wenn wir ein Tag in der Woche finden.


----------



## Kayya (18. Juli 2013)

Hi Osnabrücker,
da ich morgen in meiner Heimat( landkreis OS) bin, würde ich gern eine runde im teuto drehen. (ab Bad Iburg Dirtpark. "Enduro"tour.)
würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand anschlissen will. kenne mich nicht all zugut aus und bin froh über ortskundige begleitung.

Grüße aus Dortmund


----------



## 6foot6 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ab jetzt bin ich für jede gemeinsame Ausfahrt zu haben (wenngleich ich bisher keine Kilometer oder Höhenmeter in den Beinen habe).
Denn endlich habe ich mein Liteville 301 in XXL (29er) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - mit Talas 2014 weil LV die 2013er nicht zusammen mit den Laufrädern geliefert hat und sie dann ausverkauft war. 
Somit musste ich auf die 2014er warten, was der Grund dafür war, warum ich bisher auf Tourenanfragen nicht reagieren konnte. 

Grüße an alle - bin glücklich...


----------



## noam (31. Juli 2013)

Morgen ab Mittag jemand Interesse aus OS zum Dörenberg, dort ein wenig die Trails befahren und wieder zurück?

Falls wer interesse hat, kann er sich ja bei mir melden.


Angedacht ist gemütlich bergauf und mit Schwung bergab. Eher Endurotour


----------



## flo_1980 (31. Juli 2013)

Stelle mich gern zu Verfügung wann willst du denn los von wo wie lange


----------



## noam (31. Juli 2013)

Muss um 6 wieder in OS sein. und so 2-3 drei Stunden am Dörenberg fahren. Würde bedeuten so 4h Radeln und mittags los. bin da allerdings auch flexibel


----------



## Tristero (22. August 2013)

Hallo Osna-Biker,

nach langer Pause geht bei mir jetzt wieder was. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich Samstag gerne den Wittekindsweg fahren. Wie sieht's aus, wer hat Lust mitzukommen?

Gruß


----------



## WaveRebel (22. August 2013)

Hi Tristero,
freut mich zu hören das Du wieder fit bist.

Hast Du vor den gesamten Wittekindsweg zu fahren oder ein Teilstück?
Ich überlege den Terra Trail 2 oder 4 zu fahren, das wäre ja zumindest zum Teil die gleiche Ecke. 
http://www.naturpark-terravita.de/index.php?trail-4

Samstag soll das Wetter ja nochmal ganz fein werden.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. August 2013)

Wenn ihr mal Bock habt auf ein 2 Tages Tour kann ich euch die Hermannhöhen empfehlen.
Das ist der Egge Weg und der Wittekindsweg hinten einander.
Da der bei euch in Osnabrück endet währe das ja optimal.
Googlet das mal.

Hier mal unsere Tour.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8902911&postcount=15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (23. August 2013)

WaveRebel schrieb:


> Hi Tristero,
> freut mich zu hören das Du wieder fit bist.
> 
> Hast Du vor den gesamten Wittekindsweg zu fahren oder ein Teilstück?
> ...



Ja, aber (natürlich) nur one way. Zurück mit der Bahn. Bei mehreren lohnt sich irgendwann das NieSa-Ticket. Dachte an Start am Nettebad (großer, kostenloser Parkplatz) gegen 9.30 Uhr. Soll stressfrei sein, das Ganze. Zumal ich auch dieses Jahr wirklich wenig gefahren bin. Kaffee und Kuchen unterwegs will ich auch.  Also, wie sieht's aus?


----------



## kordesh (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Hinterradnabe. Alles wackelt und knarzt unter Last. Um zu wissen, ob nur neu festgezogen (heißt es gekontert???) werden muss, die Lager hinüber sind oder ob die ganze Nabe hinüber ist, müsste ich die wegbringen, da mir das Werkzeug fehlt und ich mich auch mit Werkzeug irgendwie nicht an die Sache rantraue. Hat jemand nen Tipp für einen ordentlichen Fahrradladen in Osnabrück, der nicht direkt 100/ Schraubendrehung nimmt oder hat jemand Lust sich das mal gegen nen 6er Pils anzugucken? Also nicht falsch verstehen: ich will keine Almosen, aber als Student ist das Geld knapp. 
Grüße 
Kordesh


----------



## flo_1980 (26. August 2013)

Kann mir das gern mal ansehen


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich möchte hiermit nochmals auf die TEUTO TOUR am 01.09.2013. hinweisen.http://www.teutotour.de/
Wenn hier in der Schüchtermann Klinik alles klappt bin ich auch anwesend, natürlich darf ich noch nicht fahren.
Wir haben noch einiges aus der Testbikeflotte anzubieten. Wenn ihr Räder testen möchtet, hier ist Gelegenheit sich zu Melden. Ihr könnt die MTB`s dort von unserem Lkw abholen.
Wichtig ist die Größe, das Gewicht von euch u. welche Pedalen ihr benötigt.
Ihr könnt auch eine SMS schicken an 01753726047


Scott Genius 30 L
Scott Spark 940 29 in L u. XL
Stumpjumper 29 in M u.L
Stumpjumper Expert Evo M, Stumpjumper Expert L
Enduro 29 comp L, 2014 ner Mod.
Epic Comp
Specialized Camber L, 29 in M
Damenbike:Specialized Myka, Rumor 29 comp M, 2014 ner Modell

Der Rest kommt morgen
Ihr seht, ich komme wieder. Es dauert halt noch einige Wochen bis zur kompl. Genesung.
Im Moment komm ich nicht einmal die Treppen von 2 Etagen hoch.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## kordesh (28. August 2013)

@flo_1980: besten Dank auch nochmal an dieser Stelle! Das Wackeln ist zwar immer noch nicht weg, aber es knarzt nicht mehr so, als würde eine Maschine eine Eisenstange verbiegen  alles ruhig!...
Der Sattel passt auch gut! Besten Dank dafür! Wenn ich mich revanchieren kann, melde dich!


----------



## WaveRebel (28. August 2013)

@Tristero
Bin leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen vorm letzten WE zu antworten. Der gesamte Wittekindsweg mit 95km wäre mir mit MTB zu weit. Bist Du denn noch gefahren? Ansonsten könnten wir mal einen Teil fahren soweit wie wir bzw. ich kommen und vorher ein paar Ausstiegsstellen mit Bahnhof überlegen wie z.B. Lübbecke. Ich war am Freitag Abend noch auf dem Hütte rockt Festival hier bei uns im Ort und erst spät im Bett. Daher bin ich erst spät losgekommen und bin die Hälfte vom Terra Trail 4 gefahren, 58 km bis es dunkel wurde. Der zweite Teil folgt dann auf einander Mal.
  @Surfjunk
Eggeweg und Hermannsweg ergeben den Hermannshöhenweg, der Wittekindsweg führt von Osnabrück nach Porta Westfalica durchs Wiehengebirge. Wahrscheinlich meintest Du das auch. Ist mit 226 km aber definitiv eine Mehrtagestour.
Ach, ich hab mir gerade erst deinen verlinkten Post gelesen: Wo oder wie habt Ihr denn übernachtet auf Eurer Zweitagestour? Hab auch schon mal eine grobe Planung für den gesamten Hermannshöhenweg für ein verlängertes WE angefangen, aber dieses Jahr wird das glaube ich nichts mehr.

@All
Kalle hat ja schon von der Teutotour berichtet. Ich werde auch wieder mitfahren, falls man sich dort treffen möchte zum gemeinsamen Fahren oder zum Abschlussbierchen sagt Bescheid.


----------



## wadenkneifer (29. August 2013)

WaveRebel schrieb:


> Der gesamte Wittekindsweg mit 95km wäre mir mit MTB zu weit. Bist Du denn noch gefahren? Ansonsten könnten wir mal einen Teil fahren soweit wie wir bzw. ich kommen und vorher ein paar Ausstiegsstellen mit Bahnhof überlegen wie z.B. Lübbecke.


Kleiner Tipp: Fahr mit dem Zug nach Porta und dann mit dem MTB zurück. Sooo schlimm ist der Weg nicht, wenn Du 58 km schaffst, schaffst Du auch den Wittekindsweg, wenn Du dir genügend Zeit lässt. Einkehr- und Pausenmöglichkeiten gibt es ja genügend auf der Strecke. Tage wie den 1. Mai oder Himmelfahrt würd ich mir für die Aktion sparen, 3. Oktober ist immer wieder gern genommen. 

Hart wird der Wittekindsweg erst, wenn Du an einem Tag im Wald hin und zurück fährst. Bislang allerdings nicht ab Osnabrück gemacht sondern ab Teilungspunkt Mühlenort/Schutzhütte in Engter.


----------



## Tristero (29. August 2013)

WaveRebel schrieb:


> @Tristero
> Bin leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen vorm letzten WE zu antworten. Der gesamte Wittekindsweg mit 95km wäre mir mit MTB zu weit. Bist Du denn noch gefahren? Ansonsten könnten wir mal einen Teil fahren soweit wie wir bzw. ich kommen und vorher ein paar Ausstiegsstellen mit Bahnhof überlegen wie z.B. Lübbecke. Ich war am Freitag Abend noch auf dem Hütte rockt Festival hier bei uns im Ort und erst spät im Bett. Daher bin ich erst spät losgekommen und bin die Hälfte vom Terra Trail 4 gefahren, 58 km bis es dunkel wurde. Der zweite Teil folgt dann auf einander Mal.
> @Surfjunk
> Eggeweg und Hermannsweg ergeben den Hermannshöhenweg, der Wittekindsweg führt von Osnabrück nach Porta Westfalica durchs Wiehengebirge. Wahrscheinlich meintest Du das auch. Ist mit 226 km aber definitiv eine Mehrtagestour.
> ...



Hallo,

eigentlich schade, aber war jetzt ganz gut so. Hatte nämlich ziemlich Probleme mit meinem Bike. Ein Bremssattel ist mir über den Winter fest gegangen (und das schreibe ich Ende August  ). Bin dann auch erst viel später los, und habe mich dann für eine Entdeckungstour durch's Wiehen entschieden. Bis Barkhsn war ich. Viel Neues für mich: Born, Westerberg, Wiehenhorst (krass!). Am Ende auch knapp 80km.

Wittekindsweg steht daher noch aus. Mach Dir keine Sorgen wegen der Länge. Du hast das drauf. Bin es bereits zwei Mal von Ost nach West gefahren, daher wäre mir andersherum lieber. Zumal ich auch Bock auf die Abfahrt vom Denkmal runter nach Porta habe (auf der aktuellen Seite im OWL-Bilder-Thread ist ein tolles Bild davon, aufgenommen vom Gegenhang: http://s233603629.online.de/RHR/MTB/Enduro_27_8_13.jpg ).

Kommendes Wochenende geht's bei mir nicht (leider verpasse ich auch die Teutotour - dringende Empfehlung auch von meiner Seite!). Aber wie sieht's denn im September aus?

Mit den Hermannshöhen hast Du natürlich recht. Was aber wohl möglich und auch lohnend ist, wäre, ab Porta den Weserkamm weiter zu verfolgen (von dort ist das obige Bild aufgenommen). Wie ich mir unlängst habe sagen lassen, besteht ein Fernweg, der in der Nähe von Kassel rauskommt. Mit Hilfe eines Bahntransfersvon rund 50km kann Marsberg erreicht und so der Einstieg in den Eggeweg gefunden werden. Zeitbedarf OS => OS ~ 5Tage. (weiterer Zwischenstopp in Hameln).

Grüße!


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2013)

AW: Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W. www.radsport-schriewer.
Samstag findet wieder ein Fahrtechniktraining statt.

Treff
ist auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 9 Uhr 45
Interesse? Dann bitte melden 01753726047
Der Kurs ist auf Trailbasis aufgebaut, macht sehr viel Spaß u. ist sehr lehrreich.

Der Freie Treff ist natürlich auch, wie immer um 14 Uhr.

Wer ein langes Bikewochenende möchte, der kann ja auch noch die Teutotour in Bad Iburg mitnehmen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (30. August 2013)

Huhu zusammen,

falls ihr in den letzten Tagen mal am Dörenberg wart, ist euch bestimmt die Baustelle beim Salamander aufgefallen. Dies hat mich dazu bewogen meinen Unmut mal an die NOZ zu schreiben. Mal schauen obs veröffentlicht wird

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der Redaktion,

bezugnehmend auf den im Frühjahr veröffentlichten Artikel über die Informations- bzw. Belehrungsveranstaltung der Waldbesitzer, Förster und Polizei im Beisein der Naturparkverwaltung

(http://www.noz.de/lokales/71330251/...-und-waldbesitzer-sprechen-mit-mountainbikern)

möchte ich hier mal auf aktuelle Entwicklungen vor allem am Dörenberg aufmerksam machen.

Da Ihr Artikel unter der Überschrift "Lernen, wo Fahren erlaubt ist" erschien möchte ich erst einmal darauf hinweisen, dass es gerade für ortsfremde Touristen sehr schwierig ist zu unterscheiden, ob der befahrene Weg zu den offiziellen Wegen (z.B. Ahornweg, Hermannsweg, oder kleinen örtlichen ausgeschilderten Wegen) im Naturpark Teutoburger Wald gehört oder ob es sich um einen unerlaubt angelegten Trail handelt.
Der Zustand der offiziellen Wege hat an vielen Stellen (z.B. Aufstieg zum Varusturm vom Waldfreibad Georgsmarienhütte aus) durch den Einsatz der großen und schweren Maschinen der "nachhaltigen" Forstwirtschaft sehr gelitten. Diese Wege sind gerade bei widrigen Wetterverhältnissen bzw. an Tagen nach Regengüssen als diese nicht mehr zu benutzen. Auch wurde der Beschnitt des Wildwuchses am Rande der Wege teilweise sträflich vernachlässigt, so dass sich gerade Familienausflügler und Spaziergänger auf weiten Teilen der Georgmarienhütter 0, die sogar auf der offiziellen Homepage der Stadt Georgsmarienhütte beworben wird, oder des Ahornwegs kaum noch durch die dort emporsprießenden mannshohen Brennnesseln schlagen können. Hingegen befinden sich viele der "verbotenen" Wege in tadellosem Zustand. Auch die Wegbreite oder dessen Bewuchs lassen nicht auf eine Beeinträchtigung der Nutzungsberechtigung schließen, weite Teile des Ahornwegs oder z.B. der Kammweg üder den Hüggel in Hasbergen verlaufen oder stark bewachsene verwundene Trails. Dies genießen sowohl die Mountainbiker, als auch die Wanderer, die in ihrer Naturverbundenheit bei der Suche nach Erholung geeint sind und lieber kleine, verträumte Wege nutzen als autobahnähnlich ausgebaute Waldstraßen.

Und hier sind wir bei der aktuellen Entwicklung am Dörenberg:

Als ich heute nach Erholung suchend vom Forsthaus Oesede aus dem Weg zum Karlsplatz folgte, staunte ich nicht schlecht als von hinten ein LKW nahte. Noch erstaunter war ich, als wenige Minuten später der nächste LKW mich passierte. Bei den LKW handelte es sich um Muldenkipper voll beladen mit Sand. Er war auf dem Weg zur "Krausen Eiche", von wo er dann in Richtung Reremberg in einer frisch gerodeten, ca 20m breiten Waldschneise verschwand. In dieser Waldschneise entsteht gerade eine ca. 7m breite Straße, unterfüttert mit tonnenweise gelben Sand und gefestigt durch Steine. Derzeit hat die Straße eine Länge von ca. einem Kilometer, Tendenz steigend. Als regelmäßiger Besucher in den Wäldern rund um Osnabrück ist man ja schon gewohnt, dass die "nachhaltige" Forstwirtschaft Bauschutt oder ähnliches in Kreuzungsbereichen ablädt, um hier mit ihren Fahrzeugen zum Holzabtransport nicht zu versanden. Doch das Ausmaß dieses Eingriffs in das Ökosystem Wald ist schon besonders erwähnenswert, zumal bei der Informations- bzw. Belehrungsveranstaltung der gemeine Mountainbiker doch besonders darauf hingewiesen wurde, welchen Einfluss er auf das Wild nimmt und wie er durch das Befahren der Trails Bodenerosionen hervorruft und damit den Waldboden schädigt. Der Einfluss einiger weniger Mountainbiker auf den Waldboden oder das Wild erscheint mir regelrecht lächerlich im Vergleich zu dem, der von 40 Tonnen schweren Muldenkippern, die im halbstündigen Abstand quer durch den Wald fahren, anrichten, obwohl die Holzernte über Jahre auch ohne diese Autobahn im Wald stattfinden konnte.

Leider muss ich feststellen, dass der gesuchte Dialog zwischen Naturpark, Waldbesitzern und Förstern zu den Mountainbikern durch das Genehmigen des Baus einer solchen Straße als lediglich scheinheilig anzusehen ist. Oder sollte ich besser formulieren, dass die Profitmaximierung der "nachhaltigen" Forstwirtschaft dem zuständigen Entscheidungsträger wichtiger ist als im Interesse von Erholungssuchenden, Sportlern, Wanderern oder anderen naturverbundenen Interessengruppen den Wald als solchen zu erhalten?

Abschließen möchte ich noch sagen, dass die Forstwirtschaft immer wieder betont "nachhaltig" zu handeln. Bislang war ich der Meinung, dass dies Ausdrücken soll, dass sie mit Besonnenheit und besonderer Rücksicht auf Flora und Fauna des Waldes handeln. Doch immer mehr gelange ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass sie damit  die Nachhaltigkeit ihrer Eingriffe in dieses sensible Ökosystem meinen.


Mit enttäuschten Grüßen
noam


----------



## boing (30. August 2013)

Tja noam,

gut geschrieben, und auch alles richtig - aber leider ziemlich sicher vergebene Liebesmüh :-(

Unsere Lobby ist quasi nicht vorhanden, bzw. die der "anderen" zu stark... ich würde mir sehr wünschen, dass sich das mal ändert. Besonders das auch von dir angesprochene scheinheilige Verhalten muss sich dringend ändern.

Ich persönlich habe zwar bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, weder mit Wanderern noch mit Förstern, aber diese Autobahn-Bauerei und auch das Zerstören des Waldes durch die Harvester stören mich sehr. Ich kann die wirtschaftlichen Interessen natürlich auch verstehen, aber bitte nicht um jeden Preis. Früher ging's auch ohne - ich weiß auch gar nicht, wer das Bauen der Autobahnen bezahlt? Kann das noch wirtschaftlich sein?

Nun ja, bin auch gespannt, ob die NOZ es druckt


----------



## mawe (30. August 2013)

boing schrieb:


> Unsere Lobby ist quasi nicht vorhanden, bzw. die der "anderen" zu stark... ich würde mir sehr wünschen, dass sich das mal ändert. Besonders das auch von dir angesprochene scheinheilige Verhalten muss sich dringend ändern.


DAS sollte man häufiger aufgreifen.

Die MTBler machen angeblich den Wald kaputt, fördern die Erosion, etc.
Und dann werden (hier im Teuto auf jeden Fall) Trails oder Hänge großflächig aufgerissen oder es werden Bäume gefällt um den Trail zu sperren. An anderen Stellen werden große Ilex Büsche (m. Wissens  stehen die unter Naturschutz) gefällt um die Trails unpassierbar zu machen.



> Ich persönlich habe zwar bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, weder mit Wanderern noch mit Förstern, aber diese Autobahn-Bauerei und auch das Zerstören des Waldes durch die Harvester stören mich sehr.


Vielleicht sollte man das mal dokumentieren, so dass man das Miss-Verhältnis der Zerstörungen durch die moderne (quasi-industrielle)  Waldbewirtschaftung und Anti-Trail-Maßnahmen zu den "Belastungen" der MTBler besser darlegen kann.

Insgesamt habe ich auch eher gute Erfahrungen mit Wanderern etc. gemacht. Allerdings achte ich auch immer darauf, daß ich das Tempo übertrieben senke und sichtlich vorsichtig vorbeifahre.

Gruß,
martin


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2013)

Hi

Ich bin in vielen Punkten deiner Meinung.
Da ich im Forsten über 20 Jahre tätig war, bei meinem Vater, der als Selbstständiger Forstarbeiter mit mehreren Angestellten im Wald gearbeitet hat möchte ich zu diesem Thema etwas sagen.
Wir haben von ca. 1965 bis 199o den Wald so bearbeitet, das möglichst wenig Schäden entstehen. Gerückt haben wir noch mit Pferde gerückt, ein schmaler Unimog war für Klafterholz zuständig u. ein Trecker mit Seilwinde hat die dicken Bäume herausgezogen.
Der Förster war immer bedacht (z.b.Herr Deeken) das der Wald möglichst unbeschadet davon kommt. Kein Wurzelwerk von den Bäumen durfte verletzt werden.

Wie sieht es heute aus?
Die Maschienen wiegen ca.27 t, sind sehr breit, verdichten den Boden so krass, das man dabei ist Würmer zu finden oder züchten die in größeren Bodentiefen arbeiten, um ihn wieder aufzulockern. Die Masch.-breite zerwürgt die ganzen Hohlwege, das Wurzelwerk der Bäume ist uninteressant geworden.
Die Waldwege werden nicht nur längs befahren, sondern an steilen Abhängen auch quer, so das die Wege total zerstört wurden. Siehe Musenberg Nordwestseite.
Der Hermannsweg vom Limberg zum Spannbrink ist oben auf fast 1km so zerstört das man ihn kaum noch befahren kann, bei Regenwetter schon gar nicht, für Fußgänger auch nicht passierbar. Da viele Bäume, Stämme u. Äste quergelegt wurden, ist es für ältere Menschen nicht möglich.
In Ordnung gebracht werden die Wege auch nicht, obwohl es angelegte Wanderwege sind.
Es sind viele Bilder vorhanden, vieleicht stellen wir davon noch welche ein.

So kostensparend sind die schweren Masch. gar nicht wenn man alles in die Waage legt.
Mash., Unterhalt u. Anfahrten sind sehr teuer. Der Greifer bearbeitet ca. 8m, darum muß alle 16-20 m eine Schneise gelegt werden. Die Anbaufläche wird somit dezimiert, was weniger Ertrag bringt.
Sie müssen um kostendeckend wirtschaften zu können im Akord arbeiten, was natürlich kein schonendes bearbeiten zulässt. Viele Bäume sind verletzt, Wege zerstört, was alles ins minus geht.
In vielen Gegenden Deutschlands werden diese Geräte nicht eingesetzt, aus diesen Gründen Vielleicht?

Ein Waldbesitzer hat mit mir vor kurzer Zeit ein Prozess geführt, weil ich abundzu durch seinen Wald fahre. Grund, es sei kein Weg vorhanden, obwohl Treppen vorhanden sind. Die Äußerungen des Besitzers über die MTB fahrer waren alles andere als positiv, liegt es an seiner Einstellung, oder hat er negative Erfahrungen gemacht?
Urteil ist gefällt, wegen Geringfügigkeit nicht anfechtbar, Kosten zu 2 Teilen, Kläger u. Ich.

Ich würde sagen, es gibt noch was zu tun.

Gruß


----------



## noam (30. August 2013)

Wegen mir sollen die Waldbesitzer in ihrem Wald ja machen was sie wollen. Ich finde es zwar äußerst bedauernswert, was der Mensch mit seiner Umwelt anstellt, bzw wie er diese kommerziell ausnutzt, aber so ist der Mensch halt. Massentierhaltung, Tierquälerei, Überfischung der Meere, Umweltverpestung,... sehr bedenkenswert was wir hier so veranstallten.

ABER:

Dann sollen diese Oberlehrer bitte nicht damit kommen, dass wir mit unsren Fahrrädern den Wald schädigen, das Wild vertreiben oder was weiß ich was veranstallten. DIe paar HANDgebaute Trails sind ein Hasenfurz im Vergleich zu dem was eine Fahrt eines 40t Muldenkippers durch den Wald anrichtet. Von Harvestern gar nicht zu sprechen.

Ein 40t LKW belastet die Autobahn wie 120 PKW. Das soll mal einer, der Ahnung hat, für leicht befestige Waldwege umrechnen.


Es kotzt mich an, von Oberförstern angehalten und zugequatscht zu werden. Die faseln davon, dass wir den Waldboden zerstören, das Wild aufschrecken und Wanderer gefährden. Es kotzt mich an, dass diese ahnugslosen meinen uns etwas über Naturschutz erklären zu wollen und dann wird sowas gebaut? Das verändert den Wald nicht? 

Ach nein wir bringen dem Oberförster ja keinen Profit. Wenn die schnapsnäsigen Jäger mal wieder eine Treibjagd veranstallten und dabei ungeachtet aller Tierschutzgesetzte und Abschussquoten alles über den Haufen ballern, was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist, dann wird der Oberförster ja wohl zum Umtrunk eingeladen, damit er wieder mal ein Auge zudrückt wenn neben den zu schießenden Kaninchen auch Katzen und Greifvögel auf dem Beuteanhänger liegen. 

Aber wir sind diejenigen, die die Natur schädigen, wir graben mit Klappspaten böse Löcher in den Waldboden, über die sich jeder Amateurbaggerfahrer kaputt lacht. Wir sorgen mit unsren profilierten Reifen dafür, dass Baumwurzeln geschädigt werden und der Boden erodiert und der Privatwaldbesitzer fährt mit seinem SUV bis zu dem Baum den er schlagen will ungeachtet der Wege die sich dort befinden.

Und so lange der örtliche Jagdpächter meint mit dem Geländewagen bis zum Hochsitz fahren zu müssen, glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass ich ihm das Wild verscheuche. Und wenn schon, dann muss der Jäger halt mal jagen und nicht nur an der Futterstelle rumhocken um für die Kumpels den frischen Rehrücken zu schießen.


Aber was mich am meisten ankotzt, dass man auf der Straße von der Hagener Str in Iburg zum Karlsplatz hoch um sein Leben fürchten muss, da dort die LKW munter runterballern.


In diesem Sinne warte ich auf den nächsten Oberförster, der meint mich ansprechen und belehren zu müssen. Eigentlich habe ich diese Gespräche sehr ergebnisoffen geführt und mir auch die Argumente der Gegenseite angehört. Aber bei solch scheinheiliger ******* habe ich da absolut keine Lust mehr drauf. Ich lass mich nicht gerne verarschen und das werde ich den Hampelmännern in Flecktarn auch so mitteilen und wehe ihnen wenn sie dann glauben die Grenzen ihrer rechtlichen Kompetenzen zu überschreiten.


----------



## boing (30. August 2013)

noam, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (1. September 2013)

morgen früh

Start 10-11 Uhr http://www.teutotour.de/
Eine alteingesessenes Tourenangebot mit ca. 800 Teilnehmern u. super organisiert, für das leibliche Wohl ist auch gesorgt. Angebot 20 oder 4o km Strecke.

Testräder sind auch noch verfügbar. (01753726047)

Gruß


----------



## Tristero (2. September 2013)

@noam: Deine Argumentation ist insofern hinfällig, als es keine Gleichheit im Unrecht gibt. Und natürlich darfst Du nicht im Wald rumgraben ohne Erlaubnis des Eigentümers. Auch keine neuen Wege anlegen, querfeldein fahren, etc. Das ist doch sonnenklar.


----------



## Gnarze (2. September 2013)

Teuto Tour war bei mir nach 300 Metern vorbei. Abstieg über den Lenker, Elle gebrochen, gestern noch Operation, Saison beendet. Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## wadenkneifer (2. September 2013)

Ooooops! Gute Besserung!


----------



## noam (2. September 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> @noam: Deine Argumentation ist insofern hinfällig, als es keine Gleichheit im Unrecht gibt. Und natürlich darfst Du nicht im Wald rumgraben ohne Erlaubnis des Eigentümers. Auch keine neuen Wege anlegen, querfeldein fahren, etc. Das ist doch sonnenklar.



mh... ich glaub du hast meine Argumentation nicht verstanden. Was man darf und nicht darf ist in diesem unserem schönen Land zumeist haarklein in irgendwelchen Gesetzen, Verordnungen und anderen Vorschriften geregelt.

Es geht mir viel mehr um die Scheinheiligkeit dieses tollen Dialogversuchs. Nur wenn man einen Dialog sucht, sollte man keinen Monolog halten und vor allem nicht Argumente für eine Sache anführen, die man wenig später durch die Genehmigung bestimmter Bauprojekte ad absurdum führt.

Ein kleiner Vergleich rein hypothetisch: Ich setze mich in OS dafür ein, dass wie eine gänzlich radfahrerfreie Fußgängerzone bekommen, auch Skateboards, Longboards und andere Fortbewegungsmittel werden nicht toleriert. Ich argumentiere damit, dass die Einkäufer durch die rasante Fahrweise gefährdet werden und nicht mehr entspannt bummeln und sich erholen können. Wenig später eröffene ich aber eine Zulieferstraße mitten durch diese Fußgängerzone, wo sich Tag ein Tag aus die Zulieferer und Paketdienste frei bewegen können. Führe ich damit nicht meine Argumentation an die Wand?

Und ähnlich ist es zB am Dörenberg oder Musenberg, wo einer bestimmten Gruppe (hier: Forstwirtschaft) durch Klientelpolitik Boni zugestanden werden, die zu lasten aller anderen gehen. Ist zufällig die FDP in Hütte oder Iburg an der Macht?


----------



## noam (2. September 2013)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Teuto Tour war bei mir nach 300 Metern vorbei. Abstieg über den Lenker, Elle gebrochen, gestern noch Operation, Saison beendet. Prost Mahlzeit



wie hast du das denn geschafft? die Teutotour war doch ähnlich anspruchsvoll wie ein Sonntagsspaziergang auf ner Laufbahn


----------



## Gnarze (2. September 2013)

Noch auf Asphalt nach dem Start ist das passiert. Wollte leicht mit der Vorderradbremse bremsen und hatte die Rechte Hand nicht richtig am Lenker. Durch den einseitigen Druck ging der Lenker dann nach rechts und ich habe mich durch das Ungleichgewicht dann links noch mehr festhalten wollen. Leider hatte ich ja einen Finger an der bremse der natürlich auch Zugriff. Und zack gings über den Lenker auf den Asphalt. 100 Meter vor der Hauptstraße.


----------



## noam (2. September 2013)

Gute Besserung!


Aber der DarwinAward geht dann wohl diesen Monat an dich


----------



## boing (3. September 2013)

noam schrieb:


> Es geht mir viel mehr um die Scheinheiligkeit dieses tollen Dialogversuchs. Nur wenn man einen Dialog sucht, sollte man keinen Monolog halten und vor allem nicht Argumente für eine Sache anführen, die man wenig später durch die Genehmigung bestimmter Bauprojekte ad absurdum führt.



Genau so ist es - im übrigen ist es in der Politik doch genauso: nur sehen, was man sehen will, Schuld haben immer die anderen, Fehler macht auch nur die Gegenseite. Das ist alles so bitter...

Aber um es klarzustellen: natürlich kann es nicht angehen, dass illegale Trails gebaut(!) werden, da sollte schon eine Erlaubnis vorliegen. Auf gar keinen Fall aber dürfen die illegalen Trails in OSM eingetragen werden.


----------



## Gnarze (3. September 2013)

Ich nehme den Preis dankend an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6foot6 (3. September 2013)

Moinsen!

Falls irgendjemand Lust hat, am morgigen Mittwoch, am Donnerstag oder Freitag zu fahren - bitte melden!

Ich war letzte Woche in Saalbach-Hinterglemm und habe dadurch 120km und 3200 Höhenmeter mehr in den Beinen und bin geil aufs biken hier in OS und Umgebung.
Leider kenne ich mich nach 6 Jahren bikepause nicht mehr so gut aus und würde mich über trailkundige Begleitung freuen - zumal gemeinsam biken immer besser ist, als alleine durch die Wälder zu rauschen.

Ich habe Urlaub und könnte jederzeit an den nächsten drei Tagen...

Das Wetter wird wieder bombig!

In der Hoffnung auf viel Zuspruch und damit vielleicht eine regelmässige OS-Gruppe...

Grüße an alle

Michael


----------



## noam (5. September 2013)

Hat jemand ein Einpresswerkzeug für einen Ahead Steuersatz, den ich mir kurz leihen könnte, bzw. kurz zum Einpressen vorbeikommen könnte?


----------



## JRTB (5. September 2013)

Das geht aus Erfahrung auch ohne, wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht:

- Kunststoffhammer oder normaler mit einem Stück Holz dazwischen nehmen
- Langsam, mit kanz feinen "Ticks" (keine "Schlägen") rundum auf dem Rand des Steuersatzes klopfen. Der darf nicht zu schräg reingeklopft werden.

Wie gesagt: wenn man mit de nötigen feingefühl rangeht, ist das gut machbar . Nur keine Gewalt, dann bleiben die Lager auch heile.


----------



## Tristero (9. September 2013)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Preis dankend an!



Sportlich. 

Vor allem aber, gute Besserung! Haben die Ärzte gesagt, wie lange das dauert?

 @noam: Scheinheiligkeit ist sicher richtig. Aber daraus ergibt sich eben noch kein, "Wenn Ihr..., dann darf ich auch...", wie das Dein Vorpost nahe legt. Denn auf der einen Seite stehen Eigentümer und auf der anderen (wir) "nur" Betretungsberechtigte - wobei sich diese in den ausgewiesenen Wegen erschöpft. Deshalb haut auch Dein Vergleich mit der Fußgängerzone nicht recht hin. Auf den offiziellen Wegen hatte ich jedenfalls noch nie ein Problem.


----------



## noam (9. September 2013)

Na so wie ich's mitbekommen habe ist's den Besitzern ziemlich egal was zwischen den Bäumen passiert, solange nicht irgendwelche Trottel meinen diese wegen der Wegesicherunspflucgt verklagen zu müssen 

Der größere "Gegner" sind wohl eher die Jäger


----------



## Gnarze (10. September 2013)

@Tristero
6 Wochen bis ich belasten darf, Fahrrad ist für dieses Jahr erledigt....


----------



## Tristero (11. September 2013)

noam schrieb:


> Na so wie ich's mitbekommen habe ist's den Besitzern ziemlich egal was zwischen den Bäumen passiert, solange nicht irgendwelche Trottel meinen diese wegen der Wegesicherunspflucgt verklagen zu müssen
> 
> Der größere "Gegner" sind wohl eher die Jäger



Ja. Hängt aber zusammen, da die Jagdpacht doch den Eigentümern zukommt. Und da geht es um nicht unerhebliche Summen. Jeder Weg entwertet das Jagdrevier als solches ein kleines Bisschen.

 @Gnarze: Klingt vom Zeitansatz ähnlich wie bei mir. Nur hast Du Dir die bessere Jahreszeit ausgesucht. Vielleicht tröstet Dich das ja. Hauptsache das wird wieder vollständig heil. Dafür drücke ich Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Tristero (2. Oktober 2013)

Würde wohl kommenden Sonntag ne Runde drehen wollen. Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Kalles (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Meine Tester sind zum Verkauf freigegeben. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.
Scott Genius 27,5 u. 29er - Spark - Rennrad CR1 56cm. MTB`s in mehreren Rahmenh.
Specialiezd Epic L, Enduro Expert L u. Comp in L.
Neuräder von 2012 u. 13 locken mit satten Rabatten.


Morgen 14 Uhr startet der Freie Treff wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Begleiten wird euch Daniel.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6foot6 (4. Oktober 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Würde wohl kommenden Sonntag ne Runde drehen wollen. Wie sieht's aus?



Moinsen!
Kommt drauf an, wann Du gedenkst, auf Tour zu gehen... 
Grüße
Michael


----------



## Tristero (12. Oktober 2013)

6foot6 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Kommt drauf an, wann Du gedenkst, auf Tour zu gehen...
> Grüße
> Michael



Ist leider gar nichts geworden. Aber morgen. Könnte um elf an der Bahnunterführung Feldstraße/Limbergerstr. sein. Grobplanung lautet Dörenberg - Freden - Heidhornberg - Borgberg - Hüggel - Osna

Schaue morgen früh noch mal hier rein.

Gruß


----------



## 6foot6 (13. Oktober 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Ist leider gar nichts geworden. Aber morgen. Könnte um elf an der Bahnunterführung Feldstraße/Limbergerstr. sein. Grobplanung lautet Dörenberg - Freden - Heidhornberg - Borgberg - Hüggel - Osna
> 
> Schaue morgen früh noch mal hier rein.
> 
> Gruß



Sorry - ich war gestern und heute nicht in Osnabrück.
War zwar eine tolle Feier gestern, hatte heute aber auch ein häßliches kleines Miezekätzchen...


 
Wäre gern dabei gewesen, auch wenn sich Deine Aufzählung nach hartem Sport anhört.
Vielleicht klappt es ja am nächsten Wochenende - hoffentlich...

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Tristero (21. Oktober 2013)

6foot6 schrieb:


> Wäre gern dabei gewesen, auch wenn sich Deine Aufzählung nach hartem Sport anhört.
> Vielleicht klappt es ja am nächsten Wochenende - hoffentlich...
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Stimmt. Hab's auch nicht hingekriegt.  Bin doch ziemlich außer Form. 

Hätte mich noch mal gemeldet, aber bei mir ist irgendwie grad Pleiten, Pech und Pannen angesagt. Jede Ausfahrt ist etwas Neues am Bike. Samstag habe ich eine kleine Runde gedreht und mir dabei das Schaltauge böse verbogen. Da war's wieder mal Essig. Hab ich heute Mittag aber ganz annehmbar gerichtet bekommen, und wie durch ein Wunder geht auch das Schaltwerk noch. Bin dann nachmittags los und habe die Runde immerhin noch bis zum Urberg geschafft. Danach war allerdings auch ziemlich platt. Aber schön wars. Indian Summer. 

Vielleicht wird's ja nächstes Wochenende was.


----------



## Tristero (16. November 2013)

Moin,

bin morgen, Sonntag, um 12.00 Uhr an der oben genannten Brücke. Geplant: Dörenberg-Urberg-Kamm weiter bis Hagen - dann nach Gusto zurück, vermutlich Silberberg/Hüggel. Tempo: gemütlich!
Sollte - unerwarteterweise! - was dazwischen kommen, poste ich das hier. Also Interessenten bitte morgen noch mal reinschauen. Steht nix, bleibt's dabei.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren müsste.

Gruß, Tristero


----------



## noam (18. November 2013)

Gibts hier Leute die Bock haben ab und an mal ne >60km XC Runde mit >>1000hm zu drehen und dazu auch unter der Woche Zeit haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Planet Coke (21. November 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin morgen, Sonntag, um 12.00 Uhr an der oben genannten Brücke. Geplant: Dörenberg-Urberg-Kamm weiter bis Hagen - dann nach Gusto zurück, vermutlich Silberberg/Hüggel. Tempo: gemütlich!
> Sollte - unerwarteterweise! - was dazwischen kommen, poste ich das hier. Also Interessenten bitte morgen noch mal reinschauen. Steht nix, bleibt's dabei.





noam schrieb:


> Gibts hier Leute die Bock haben ab und an mal ne >60km XC Runde mit >>1000hm zu drehen und dazu auch unter der Woche Zeit haben?



Hey!

Ich bin bald auch wieder Osnabrücker und würde mich dann gern bei solchen Runden im Osnabrücker Süden anschließen!  Unter der Woche ist aber vorerst etwas schwierig.

VG
  Coke


----------



## noam (22. November 2013)

Hi,

na vll finden wa ma nen passenden Termin. Am We ist halt für mich meist schwierig


----------



## Tristero (23. November 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin morgen, Sonntag, um 12.00 Uhr an der oben genannten Brücke.
> Gruß, Tristero



Morgen auch so, gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort. Bis jetzt sind wir zu mindestens zweit. Wird ne entspannte XC-Runde, so weit als möglich auf Trails.

Grüße


----------



## 6foot6 (24. November 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Morgen auch so, gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort. Bis jetzt sind wir zu mindestens zweit. Wird ne entspannte XC-Runde, so weit als möglich auf Trails.
> 
> Grüße


 
Hi,

Gafitti-Brücke oder eine vorher?
Versuche mein Bestes, dabei zu sein, kommt auf meine Verfassung morgen früh an... 

Grütze

Michael


----------



## Tristero (24. November 2013)

6foot6 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gafitti-Brücke oder eine vorher?
> Versuche mein Bestes, dabei zu sein, kommt auf meine Verfassung morgen früh an...
> ...



Graffitti


----------



## Tristero (24. November 2013)

Regenbedingt verschieben wir auf 13.00Uhr, melde mich um 12.00Uhr aber noch mal.


----------



## 6foot6 (24. November 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Regenbedingt verschieben wir auf 13.00Uhr, melde mich um 12.00Uhr aber noch mal.


 
Verdammtes Scheisswetter heute... kalt und nass von oben und unten...


----------



## Tristero (24. November 2013)

6foot6 schrieb:


> Verdammtes Scheisswetter heute... kalt und nass von oben und unten...



So isser halt, der norddeutsche Herbst... Wenn einem das nicht passt, muss man auswandern. Das schaffen wir aber nicht mehr so schnell.  Außerdem kommt hier schon wieder die Sonne raus!  Gleich geht's loooos!


----------



## 6foot6 (24. November 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> So isser halt, der norddeutsche Herbst... Wenn einem das nicht passt, muss man auswandern. Das schaffen wir aber nicht mehr so schnell.  Außerdem kommt hier schon wieder die Sonne raus!  Gleich geht's loooos!


 
Und es hat sich gelohnt, mitzufahren. Bin jetzt zwar völlig ausgepumpt und fertig - aber es war mir eine Freude, mit Euch zu fahren...  
Gerne öfter - vielleicht auch irgendwann mal zum Nightride.


----------



## Tristero (26. November 2013)

6foot6 schrieb:


> Und es hat sich gelohnt, mitzufahren. Bin jetzt zwar völlig ausgepumpt und fertig - aber es war mir eine Freude, mit Euch zu fahren...
> Gerne öfter - vielleicht auch irgendwann mal zum Nightride.



Jederzeit gerne wieder!

Zum Thema Beleuchtung gibt's hier im Forum ja alle Infos, die man sich nur wünschen kann. Ein schöner Link mit Beamshots und Gewichten der Lampemköpfe ist dieser: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/2013-budget-light-shootout-886062.html#post10795244
Die MJ808e (oben rechts) entspricht dem, was man auch sonst so aus Asien bekommt (Sigma Powerled Evo ist das gleiche in grün): http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cree-XM-L-T6...3653397?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item19de4b3615
Eine davon habe ich mit Streuscheibe am Lenker: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Polycarbonat...311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c396e3d87
Eine andere ohne auf dem Helm. Insbesondere für auf dem Kopf ist auch diese neue Lampe interessant, die nur wenig teurer, aber leichter und leistungsfähiger ist: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=653387

Es reicht im Prinzip auch eine alleine. Aber redundantes Licht ist schon nicht schlecht. Hier bei uns tut's dafür natürlich auch irgendeine Funzel, da man zur Not immer schnell raus aus dem Wald ist. Die Akkus und Anschlüsse der direktimportierten Lampen sind übrigens untereinander kompatibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (1. Dezember 2013)

Moin allerseits,

kurzfristig zwar, aber eher ging's nicht: gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle - 12.00 Uhr Graffiti.


----------



## Tristero (4. Dezember 2013)

Lustiger Nightride heute. Ich glaube, so viele Hömes gab's noch nie: 1200. Auf 35km inklusive An- und Abreise nicht schlecht, oder?
Wer mal mit möchte, PN an mich.


----------



## Tristero (5. Dezember 2013)

Kommenden Sonntag kann ich nicht. Termine, Termine....  Aber Samstag. Ansonsten alles gleich. Jemand dabei?


----------



## xpate (31. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

hat mich heute einer von euch Am Wulfter Turm am Waldrand überholt. Ich habe gerade Trink- und Orientierungspause gemacht. Bis erst vor kurzem hier her gezogen und hatte heute das erste mal Zeit für ne Ausfahrt.

Gruß Jan


----------



## noam (4. Januar 2014)

Wie spät ungefähr? Bin heute an diversen MTBlern vorbeigekommen


----------



## xpate (4. Januar 2014)

Nicht heute. An Sylvester


----------



## Tristero (14. Januar 2014)

Hier tut sich a wieder was. Dachte zwischenzeitlich schon, das sei mein Privatthread. 

Heute Abend fahren wir wieder um sechs ab Brücke (s.o.). Angedacht ist ne gemütliche Runde (relativ wenig Hömes, aber natürlich trotzdem möglichst viel Wald) rund um Hasbergen. Wird sicher lustig. Heute ist's noch mal warm und einigermaßen trocken Das soll sich ja bald ändern.
Also, kommet in Strömen.


----------



## Tristero (1. Februar 2014)

Tristero schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> kurzfristig zwar, aber eher ging's nicht: gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle - 12.00 Uhr Graffiti.



Morgen (Sonntag) dito.

Vielleicht verirrt sich ja einer


----------



## Tristero (1. Februar 2014)

Tristero schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> kurzfristig zwar, aber eher ging's nicht: gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle - 12.00 Uhr Graffiti.



Morgen (Sonntag) dito.

Vielleicht verirrt sich ja einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (20. Februar 2014)

Hat morgen zufällig wer Lust ne kleine Enduro Tour zu fahren?

Wollte mittags irgendwann (12 od. 13.00) in Os (Schölerberg) starten und dann übern Hüggel (zwei, drei Trails) zum Dörenberg (auch so) und zurück.


----------



## flo_1980 (20. Februar 2014)

Also ich hätte ab 14:00 Zeit wenn es für dich nicht zu spät ist


----------



## xpate (20. Februar 2014)

Bei mir das gleiche. Wäre dann auch dabei. Wohne selber auch quasi Schölerberg. Meller Straße.


----------



## noam (20. Februar 2014)

xpate schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche. Wäre dann auch dabei. Wohne selber auch quasi Schölerberg. Meller Straße.


Hallo Nachbar  14:00 feldstr an der grafitybrücke?


----------



## xpate (20. Februar 2014)

Klingt gut. Dann bis morgen.


----------



## flo_1980 (21. Februar 2014)

Werd auch da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (21. Februar 2014)

Treffen uns an der Miguelstr bei der Kirche


----------



## flo_1980 (21. Februar 2014)

ok


----------



## kordesh (13. März 2014)

[Erledigt]


----------



## kordesh (30. April 2014)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand was Feines und Lust mitzumachen #KLICK#

Edit: Sorry für OT ;-)


----------



## Bo_84 (15. Juli 2014)

Moin moin,
ich bin Anfänger in Sachen mountainbiking, hab Spaß an der Sache und suche noch jemanden für gemeinsame Ausfahrten.
Wohne in OSnabrück-Weststadt.
Wer lust hat bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## Ina_Adrenalina (17. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Ghost13 (20. Juli 2014)

Hi leute bin neu nach Osnabrück gezogen und suche noch leute mit dem man ein paar Touren machen kann. Ich wohne in Osnabrück sutthausen.

mfg


----------



## Ollibolli11 (20. Juli 2014)

Ghost13 schrieb:


> Hi leute bin neu nach Osnabrück gezogen und suche noch leute mit dem man ein paar Touren machen kann. Ich wohne in Osnabrück sutthausen.
> 
> mfg


Wenn du lust hast, ich fahre am 27.  Abfahrt ca. 10:00 in Sutthausen ne 30km Tour im Dorenberg / Freden. Kannst dich ja bei interesse bei mir melden. Komme aus Wallenhorst, sonst ist auch öfter mal eine Piesbergrunde angesagt 

GRUß 
OLLI


----------



## Ina_Adrenalina (20. Juli 2014)

Ich fahr auch regelmäßig in Kleingruppen überall um Os....


----------



## Ghost13 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi Olli klingt kann aber noch nicht festzusagen weil mein Wochenende schon recht verplant ist. Bzw es ist noch alles wage  werde dir aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid sagen.
 gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (21. Juli 2014)

Ghost13 und ich fahren am Mittwoch ne Runde. 
Startzeit und -ort stehen noch nicht fest.
So grob 17 Uhr los.
Vielleicht hat ja noch einer Lust.


----------



## Diddo (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn mein Dämpfer endlich mal da ist könnte ich ab 17:30 dabei sein... Aber ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass der diese Woche noch kommt.


----------



## xpate (23. Juli 2014)

17 Uhr an der Westfalen Tankstelle in der Sutthauser Straße. Fahren dann in den Hüggel. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## noam (19. August 2014)

Sagt mal ist am Hüggel und am Dörenberg irgendwas mit'm Forst abgesprochen worden? Oder ist nur der allgemeine Buddelwahn ausgebrochen?

Bin heut regelrecht erschrocken als ich heut unterwegs war.

Falls wie ich vermute blinder Buddelwahn ausgebrochen ist, frag ich mich ob man denn Ärger unbedingt provozieren muss. Vor allem dann noch so bekloppt gebaut dass man die neuen Kunstwerke direkt vom meist frequentierten Wanderweg am Dörenberg sehen kann?


----------



## xpate (20. August 2014)

Bin jetzt die letzten zwei Wochen nicht da gewesen, ich denke aber, dass ich weiß welche du meinst. 
Ich denke, dass die Bauten eher in die Kategorie Buddelwahn passen. Ist natürlich super, denn dadurch wird erst recht Ärger provoziert.
Mich nervten am Hüttentrail schon immer die absichtlich platzierten Glasscherben vor der ersten Kurve. Mal sehen, was dann als nächstes kommt...


----------



## Tobi1987 (31. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren im Teuto und seit 3 Jahren auch in Osnabrück am Piesberg.
Druch die Wohnlage bietet sich bei mir der Piesberg an. Würde aber gerne andere Stellen in Osnabrück kennenlernen und auch gerne mit anderen fahren. Bin meist alleine am Piesberg unterwegs.
Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Jannik-MTB (22. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich würde gerne auf meine Umfrage aufmerksam machen. (http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/MTBhueggeliburg/)
Wenn ihr am Dörenberg oder im Hüggel unterwegs seid, dann würde es mich freuen wenn ihr euch mal durchklickt.
Im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit versuche ich zusammen mit dem Landkreis ein Konzept zu erstellen, welches Konflikte verringern soll und Strecken ggf. legalisieren.
Grüße
Jannik


----------



## Diddo (30. September 2014)

@Jannik-MTB: Das klingt gut. Ich fände es super, wenn wir hier nen Flowtrail nach kanadischem Vorbild hätten. Also eine einfache, flowige Hauptlinie mit Anliegern und Tables von der man immer wieder runter kann um Drops, Doubles oder sonstige Herausforderungen zu fahren. Alternativ sollten die Chickenways gut sichtbar sein und rund zu fahren.
Die Singletrail-Skala hättest du in der Umfrage imho auch direkt so benennen können und ich denke, dass sehr sehr viele bei S2 oder S3 sind für lange Zeit. S0 oder S1 hat man auf nem normalen Waldweg und der ist eh ein legaler Weg solange man kein Pedelec/E-Bike fährt und keine anderweitige Beschilderung da ist (vgl. NWaldG §25 Abs. 1).


----------



## Jannik-MTB (6. Oktober 2014)

@Diddo: deine Anforderungen kommen mit Sicherheit dem nahe, was die viele der Mountainbiker möchte und bei der späteren Planung wird soetwas auch versucht einzubinden. Zur Zeit befinden wir uns allerdings noch in einer Phase der Verständigung, in der wir die Beteiligten überzeugen müssen sich der Thematik anzunehmen. Und was die Bennennung der Singletrail-Scala angeht, hast du das sehr gut erkannt. Jedoch ist nicht garantiert das jeder aktive Mountainbiker die STS so genau kennt. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen habe ich mich daher was die Betitelung angeht auf die STS verzichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (6. Oktober 2014)

@Jannik-MTB Ich bin wirklich gespannt in welche Richtung es geht und woran es hängen wird. Ideal wäre natürlich, wenn man sich die Reise nach Stromberg o.ä. sparen könnte


----------



## noam (6. Oktober 2014)

Und der Supergau wäre wenn man plötzlich im ganzen Bereich nur noch ein zwei zugebaute künstliche Trails hätte, wo sich XC, Downhiller und Tourenfahrer gegenseitig den Tag versauen.

Wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, gibt es hier doch kaum Konfliktpotential. Und wenn bekommt man diese Konflikte auch nicht durch gebaute legale Trails in den Griff.

Konflikte Wanderer vs MTBler entstehen hier doch nicht auf den Trails. Da verirrt sich doch seltenst überhaupt einmal ein Wanderer hin. Ich hab zumindest abseits der großen Wege am Dörenberg erst einmal einen Wanderer gesehen. Das Konfliktpotential liegt hier doch viel eher bei hirnlosen Waldautobahnrasern und die bekommt man auch durch gebaute Trails nicht in den Griff, da die doch nur ihre Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit im Blick haben und nicht wirklich an schönen Trails interessiert sind.

Der gemeine AM oder Endurofahrer fährt doch nicht mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen auf der Waldautobahn herum, wo sich in unserer Gegend die Wanderer tummeln.

Dieser Konflikt ist doch nur vorgeschoben, da die Jagdlobbyisten den gemeinen MTBler aus seinem Abschussbereich haben will.

Den Waldbesitzern ist der MTBler doch auch herzlich egal. Solange man keine Bäume beschädigt und sie nicht haftbar gemacht werden können.

Ich für meinen Teil fände es sehr schade, wenn die derzeitige Vielfalt an verschiedensten geduldeten Trails (Bestandsrecht) im Bereich Hüggel, Hagen, Dörenberg zugunsten von ein zwei legalen Trails stirbt. Ich fühle mich als MTBler nicht repräsentiert, wenn man dafür einsteht die Vielfalt der Trails zu zerstören, um alle auf ein zwei Trails zusammenzupferchen. Am besten dann noch nur für Vereinsmitglieder wie am Piesberg, wo dann ein paar Leute plötzlich bestimmen, was alle fahren wollen. Nein danke


----------



## Tristero (7. Oktober 2014)

Servus miteinander,

ab diesen Donnerstag startet wieder unsere allwöchentliche Nachtausfahrt. Treffpunkt wie immer an der Graffitibrücke in der Wüste (Feldstr. s.o.) um 18.00 Uhr. Wir fahren so 2,5-3std vorwiegend leichte Trails - Wanderwege, nichts Gebautes, also XC. Licht versteht sich von selbst.
Wer mag, ist willkommen. Hoffentlich sieht man sich,

Tristero


----------



## Jannik-MTB (7. Oktober 2014)

@noam: ich gebe dir recht, dass zwei gebaute Trails nicht die derzeitige Vielfalt ersetzen könnnen. Jedoch ist aich bis jetzt keine Aussage zur Anzahl und Art der Trails getätigt worden, da dies der Diskussion zur Zeit vorgreifen würde und sich wohkl eher kontraproduktiv auswirken würde. Was die von dir angespropchenden Konflikte angeht kann dir zwar zustimmen, dass der Interessenskonflikt mit den Wandern durchaus ein Thema ist, jedoch bis jezt nicht so schwerwiegend wie von dir hier befürchtet. Sicher ist aber, dass ein solcher Konflikt der sich auf den Waldautobahnen abspielt wesentlich besser mit gegenseitigem Verstandniss und Aufklärung/Kommunikation gelöst werden kann als mit der legalisierung von Trails. Es ist halt eine Frage von dem Verhalten unteteinander. Zum Konflikt mit den Waldbesitzern muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen, da du diesen deutlich zu unterschätzen scheinst. Der Mountainbiker an sich ist dem Waldbesitzer sicher egal, aber in den Kreisen der Waldbesitzer ist die Gefahr der Haftung eine sehr dringliche Angelegentheit. Auch wenn bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine Ansprüche geltend gemacht wurden, muss man sich doch vort Augen halten, dass die Haftung durch eine Privatperson existenzbedrohend seien kann. Zudem haldelt es sich bei den Flurstücken der Waldbesitzer auch um Einnahmequellen, auf der einen Seite durch den Verkauf von Holz und auf der anderen Seite durch die Verpachtung zur Jagt. Und wenn man einige der Trails betrachtet ist es zumindest für mich nachvollziehbar, dass auf Grund der Errosionsschäden ein Ausgleich gefordert wird.  Rechtlich finde ich es auch fraglich, ob du wirklich auf ein Bestandsrecht verweisen kannst, aber ich werde das als anstoß für meine Masterthesis gerne aufnehmen und dir dann meine Erkenntnisse mitteilen. 
Was die Organisation durch eine Verein angeht, ist wir man am Piesberg sehen kann auch keine dauerhafte Lösung garantiert und ein anderer Ansatz wird zur Zeit bevorzugt.


----------



## noam (7. Oktober 2014)

Na gibt es da nicht die Möglichkeit beim Rechtsdezernat des Landkreises ( dem ja nun imho auch ein großer Teil des Waldes gehört) mal präzise und rechtssicher herauszufinden, welche Regressansprüche gegenüber Waldbesitzern bei tolerierter Trailnutzung überhaupt bestehen können. Es gab doch vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit ein Urteil, das besagt, dass ein Waldbesitzer nicht für waldtypische gefahren haftbar gemacht werden kann. Waldtypisch ist natürlich Auslegungssache, aber ein naturbelassener Trail mit einfachen Sprüngen über Baumstümpfe oder Wurzelstufen oder Drops sehe ich als Waldtypisch an.


Und zum Thema Entschädigung für die Bodenerrosion: darüber kann man doch nun. Wirklich nur müde lächeln. 





Hinter dem Rad sieht man einen der ältesten Trails am Dörenberg. 





Unter dem Rad sieht man Bodenerrosion durch Walderntemaschienen. Das hat nichts mit nachhaltiger Forstwirtschaft zu tun, sondern ist auch ein rein vorgeschobener Grund, den regelmäßigßig in den gängigen Onlineforen verschiedene Leute vom Fach dementieren.


----------



## noam (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine, wenn man schon bereit für Gespräche ist, sollte diese auch von allen Seiten ersthaft und vor allem ehrlich geführt werden. Antipathien müssen hier klar ausgesprochen werden, damit überhaupt abgesehen werden kann, ob ein Konsens überhaupt möglich ist oder die Zielvorstellungen soweit differieren, dass man eher bestrebt sein sollte den Status Quo aus Zerstören und Neubauen zu erhalten.

Zu dem sollte man vielleicht Interesse am Biketourismus in Hütte und Iburg zu wecken. Potential ist mit Sicherheit mehr als gegeben, wenn sich die lokalen Bikeshops, Gaststätten und Hotels mal hinsetzen würden und sich mal grob über den Daumen überlegen würden in wie fern man hier zusammenarbeiten könnte und ggf Druck auf die Gemeinden ausüben kann ein entsprechendes Angebot zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannik-MTB (7. Oktober 2014)

naja laut gesetzsprechung ist ein Trail auf Grund dessen, dass er angelegt wurde nicht waldtypisch. Und zum Thema Toleranz gibt es einm urteil, nach dem der Eigentümer haftbar ist sollte er den Trail tolerieren. Dabei gilt ein Trail auch als toleriert, sofern dieser nicht aktiv rückgebaut wird. 

Zum Waldbesitz hier einmal eine Darstellung der Eigentumsverhältnisse (Grün =Landesforst; Rot= Privatbesitz)  am Dörenberg  (Den Hüggel spare ich mir, da er zu 100% in Privatbesitz ist)






Was diese Furchen durch Waldarbeiten angeht, habe ich es selber auch noch nie nachvollziehen könnne. Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Einen Sinn macht das für mich nicht.


----------



## Diddo (7. Oktober 2014)

Jannik-MTB schrieb:


> naja laut gesetzsprechung ist ein Trail auf Grund dessen, dass er angelegt wurde nicht waldtypisch.



Dann habe ich auch schon viele nicht-waldtypische Wander- und Wirtschaftswege gesehen.


----------



## mawe (7. Oktober 2014)

Jannik-MTB schrieb:


> naja laut gesetzsprechung ist ein Trail auf Grund dessen, dass er angelegt wurde nicht waldtypisch. Und zum Thema Toleranz gibt es einm urteil, nach dem der Eigentümer haftbar ist sollte er den Trail tolerieren. Dabei gilt ein Trail auch als toleriert, sofern dieser nicht aktiv rückgebaut wird.



Mich würde mal interessieren, wo hier der Unterschied zum ausgebauten Wanderweg besteht.
Grade auf den Wanderwegen sehe ich häufiger halb verschüttete oder verfallene Bauwerke wie Treppen oder baufällige Bänke und schräg verlaufene Abflussrinnen.

Warum besteht hier keine Angst vor Regress-Forderungen?

Zu dem Thema sollte man vielleicht mal den DIMB Fragen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man sich dort schon eingehender mit der Problematik befasst hat.


----------



## noam (7. Oktober 2014)

mawe schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wo hier der Unterschied zum ausgebauten Wanderweg besteht.
> Grade auf den Wanderwegen sehe ich häufiger halb verschüttete oder verfallene Bauwerke wie Treppen oder baufällige Bänke und schräg verlaufene Abflussrinnen.
> 
> Warum besteht hier keine Angst vor Regress-Forderungen?
> ...




Und das direkt mal regional zu belegen ist zB die Treppe des Ahornwegs vom Forsthaus Oesede zur Bardenburg zu nennen. Hab da schon diverse ältere Waldbesucher gesehen die sowohl hoch als auch runter arge Probleme hatten und kein Sturz reine Glückssache war. Oder der Kammweg am Hüggel mit diversen Stolperfallen.


----------



## Reinki (8. Oktober 2014)

Tristero schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> ab diesen Donnerstag startet wieder unsere allwöchentliche Nachtausfahrt. Treffpunkt wie immer an der Graffitibrücke in der Wüste (Feldstr. s.o.) um 18.00 Uhr. Wir fahren so 2,5-3std vorwiegend leichte Trails - Wanderwege, nichts Gebautes, also XC. Licht versteht sich von selbst.
> Wer mag, ist willkommen. Hoffentlich sieht man sich,
> ...


Hört sich gut an, da wäre ich nächsten Donnerstag mal dabei 

Gibt es hier dann auch die Info falls es mal ausfällt?


----------



## Tristero (8. Oktober 2014)

Reinki schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, da wäre ich nächsten Donnerstag mal dabei
> 
> Gibt es hier dann auch die Info falls es mal ausfällt?



Gute Idee.  Falls wir morgen nicht fahren sollten, melde ich mich hier noch mal. Andernfalls bleibt es dabei. Wir werden auch noch eine WhatsApp-Gruppe aufsetzen. Grundsätzlich fahren wir immer, es sei denn, es regnet richtig heftig.

Zur Waldsache: Die Wanderer hier sind zum Glück sehr tolerant. Habe, im Gegensatz zum Schwarzwald etwa, hier noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Eigene Rücksichtnahme ist selbstverständlich.
Die Buddelei ist höchst problematisch. Wirklich erstaunlich ist, wieviel hier schon von Seiten der Waldbesitzer geduldet worden ist. 
@mawe: In die Verantwortung der Waldbesitzer fallen so Sachen wie der Schutz vor herabfallendem Totholz, etc. Natürlich nicht bei Sturm, denn das ist eine für den Besucher vorhersehbare Gefahr, ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass eine steile Naturtreppe steil ist, etc. Aber leidet ein Baum etwa unter Schädlingsbefall und bricht darunter zusammen und jemand wird erschlagen, stellt sich die Haftungsfrage. Ist übrigens neulich im Englischen Garten passiert. Rechtssicherheit verschafft einem dann, wie immer in einem Rechtsstaat, ein Gericht.
Kurzum, für die Waldbesitzer ist es in jedem Fall am einfachsten, den ganzen Kram zu unterbinden. Anders als bei den etablierten Wanderwegen, die durch das Betretungsrecht geschützt sind, können sie das auch. Aus deren Sicht sieht die Angelegenheit schlicht so aus: die Trails bringen ihnen eine Reihe von Nachteilen, bei genau null Vorteilen. Alles andere ist goodwill.


----------



## noam (8. Oktober 2014)

Tristero schrieb:


> Kurzum, für die Waldbesitzer ist es in jedem Fall am einfachsten, den ganzen Kram zu unterbinden. Anders als bei den etablierten Wanderwegen, die durch das Betretungsrecht geschützt sind, können sie das auch. Aus deren Sicht sieht die Angelegenheit schlicht so aus: die Trails bringen ihnen eine Reihe von Nachteilen, bei genau null Vorteilen. Alles andere ist goodwill.



Ergo wäre es am sinnigsten eine Gesetzesinitiative zu begründen, worin der Wald an sich als gefährlicher Ort dargestellt wird, an dem man sich entsprechend verletzen kann, da die Natur an sich unberechenbar und unkontrollierbar ist. Somit ist der Waldbesitzer im grünen Bereich und der Trailbuilder kann builden was er will, solange er dadurch keine wirtschaftlichen Einbußen des Waldbesitzers generiert.

Leider ein Wunschdenken


----------



## Tristero (8. Oktober 2014)

noam schrieb:


> Ergo wäre es am sinnigsten eine Gesetzesinitiative zu begründen, worin der Wald an sich als gefährlicher Ort dargestellt wird, an dem man sich entsprechend verletzen kann, da die Natur an sich unberechenbar und unkontrollierbar ist. Somit ist der Waldbesitzer im grünen Bereich und der Trailbuilder kann builden was er will, solange er dadurch keine wirtschaftlichen Einbußen des Waldbesitzers generiert.



Eigentlich nicht, denn die Gefahr von Baumsturz ist durchaus ernstzunehmen. Vor allem aber würde eine Entlassung der Waldbesitzer aus der Wegesicherung diesen durch die Hintertür die Möglichkeit eröffnen, das Betretungsrecht insgesamt auszuhebeln: indem man Steige verfallen und umgestürzte Bäume auf Wegen liegen lässt, oder gleich Totholz festmeterweise in die Pfade verbringt - das ist natürlich ganz von selbst dahin gefallen. Genau so wird's ja auch andernorts - der Teuto ist dafür zu klein und übererschlossen - gespielt. Nur ist es jetzt noch seitens der Waldbesitzer illegal. Und so muss es auch dringend bleiben.

Die wirtschaftlichen Einbußen sind dummerweise immer da, schon allein über die Jagdpachten. Daher rührt ja der ganze Ärger. Für größere Sachen geht an der Verhandlungslösung, an deren Ende dann vielleicht ein paar Runs auf dem Gebiet der öffentlich Hand stehen, in meinen Augen kein Weg vorbei. Beim Rest wär's nicht nur schlau, sondern auch fair, den Ball flach zu halten, hin und wieder still zu genießen und den Spaten künftig zuhause zu lassen.


----------



## noam (8. Oktober 2014)

Was bringt denn zB eine Jagdpacht pa am Dörenberg und wie viele Jagdpächter bzw Pachten gibt es in dem Bereich? Um einfach mal eine Orientierung zu bekommen über welchen Vermögensausfall wir hier sprechen.


----------



## Tristero (11. Oktober 2014)

noam schrieb:


> Was bringt denn zB eine Jagdpacht pa am Dörenberg und wie viele Jagdpächter bzw Pachten gibt es in dem Bereich? Um einfach mal eine Orientierung zu bekommen über welchen Vermögensausfall wir hier sprechen.



Gegenfrage: Was kostet ein Fahrrad? 
Im Ernst, ist halt von bis. Von 5-150€/ha habe ich schon alles mal gehört. Preistreibende Faktoren sind m.W.n. Großstadtnähe, Revierangebot und Rotwildbestand. Hier im Westen macht sich anscheinend auch die Nähe zu den NL bemerkbar - falls die Grundeigentümer bereit sind, so weit entfernt wohnende Pächter zu akzeptieren. Bedingt durch die verkehrstechnisch ziemlich günstige Anbindung und die Nähe sowohl zu Münster als auch zu Osna, denke ich nicht, dass unter 50€/ha was geht. Der Freizeitdruck im Teuto ist eigentlich das einzige echte Manko aus Jägersicht. Damit sind aber nicht nur MTBler gemeint. Die allermeisten Jäger scheinen mir auch recht vernünftig zu sein. Die wissen ganz gut, dass ihre Leidenschaft auch vor allem ein Hobby ist. Und ein gefährdetes dazu. Zudem wissen sie, dass die Viecher sich von den MTBlern, Wanderern usw. nicht wirklich stören lassen. Die haben nämlich schnell spitz, dass wir sie nicht fressen wollen. Nur muss es Ruhezonen, Brunftplätze etc. geben. Und da stößt es halt nicht auf Gegenliebe, wenn sich das Wegenetz durch klar illegale Neubauten immer mehr erweitert, wie derzeit in Teilen des Dörenbergs zu beobachten. Finde ich irgendwie nachvollziehbar.

Die Tour am Donnertag war übrigens super! Nette kleine Trailrunde, 30km, 13er Schnitt. Ab nächsten Donnerstag treffen wir uns vorm Moskaubad, das ist für Neulinge leichter zu finden. Wer mag, kommt vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost13 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi tristero 

Bin hier nach osna neu hergezogen und hab dieses Jahr mit dem MTB fahren angefangen hätte wohl lust mit zu kommen wie spät trefft ihr euch am Donnerstag ? Wie alt seid ihr den so 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Tristero (13. Oktober 2014)

Ghost13 schrieb:


> Hi tristero
> 
> Bin hier nach osna neu hergezogen und hab dieses Jahr mit dem MTB fahren angefangen hätte wohl lust mit zu kommen wie spät trefft ihr euch am Donnerstag ? Wie alt seid ihr den so
> 
> Grüße Chris



Hallo,

treffen uns um 18.00 Uhr vorm Moskaubad. Mitfahren darf bei uns jeder, dessen Mami ihn so spät noch raus lässt. 

Hoffe, man sieht sich. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## Tristero (16. Oktober 2014)

Heute wird's leider nichts mit Night-Ride. Evtl. morgen.


----------



## imfluss (20. Oktober 2014)

Falls Ihr mal Bock auf Trails zwischen Tecklenburg und Ibbenbüren habt dann meldet Euch bei mir.
Guide gerne Runden in dem Gebiet, ist ähnlich zu fahren wie Hüggel vom Niveau her.


----------



## Tristero (23. Oktober 2014)

Top Wetter, nachher wird gefahren. Wie immer um sechs am Moskaubad.


----------



## noam (23. Oktober 2014)

Welche Richtung wollt ihr einschlagen?


----------



## Tristero (25. Oktober 2014)

noam schrieb:


> Welche Richtung wollt ihr einschlagen?



Zu spät gesehen. Waren Richtung Hüggel und Silberberg unterwegs. Die Woche davor ging's wohl über Dören- und Borgberg. Das entscheiden wir immer kurzfristig nach Gusto.
Warum, wolltest Du Dich einsammeln lassen?


----------



## noam (25. Oktober 2014)

Ho, hatte kurz überlegt mitzukommen, und will ja nicht mitm Enduro antanzen, wenn ihr alle mit XC Geräten unterwegs seid  Bin dann mitm Hündchen zum Hüggel, hab aber außer mir niemanden gesehen.


----------



## Tristero (27. Oktober 2014)

Einer von uns fährt ein Pitch. Zugegeben, der ist recht fit. Ob's passt, erfährst Du aber nur, wenn Du mal aufschlägst. Das gilt auch für alle anderen potentiell Interessierten. Wir fahren so 30-45km, je nach Strecke, Wegebeschaffenheit und Mitfahrern. Zwar stetig, also ohne längere Pausen, aber garantiert kein Ausscheidungsrennen. Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass jeder, der die genannte Distanz am Stück packt, auch problemlos mitfahren kann. Traut Euch. Es macht Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (30. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Tristero (30. Oktober 2014)

Nachher wird natürlich wieder gefahren. Wir haben allerdings den Treffpunkt wieder zurück an die Graffitibrücke verlegt. In der kälteren Jahreszeit wartet es sich da doch etwas geschützter. Hier noch mal ein Link, wo genau das ist: https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...005,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=de
Ansonsten bleibt es bei 6 Uhr.

Gruß!


----------



## Tobi1987 (30. Oktober 2014)

Um 6 ist es mir leider zu dunkel. Hab auch null Beleuchtung.
Wie bekommt ihr das hin euch nicht ab zu legen?


----------



## noam (30. Oktober 2014)

Licht?


----------



## Tobi1987 (30. Oktober 2014)

Mit so was habe ich gerechnet. 
Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen dass normale Beleuchtung im Gelände ausreicht. Aber ihr scheint Erfahrung damit zu haben.


----------



## noam (30. Oktober 2014)

Naja, was heißt normal. Ich fahre zB mit der Lupine Piko am Helm und fahre im Dunkeln die selben Trails wie im hellen, nur halt etwas umsichtiger bzw langsamer. Mit ner 08/15 Fahrradlampe kommst de im dunkeln halt nicht weit, bzw musst halt sehr langsam fahren, so dass der Spaßfaktor deutlich nachlässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi1987 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab die Lampe gerade mal gegoogelt.
Nehme alles zurück. Mit dem ding scheint man fahren zu können.


----------



## Tristero (30. Oktober 2014)

noam schrieb:


> Licht?



Gesprochen wie ein wahres Wunderkind.

Piko ist gut, aber teuer. Die hier ist auch sehr gut und deutlich günstiger: http://www.dx.com/de/p/yinding-yd-2...bicycle-light-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661 Aber Vorsicht, wenn Du jetzt bestellst, bringt sie Dir vermutlich erst der Nikolaus. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, Du bist ein braver Junge gewesen.

Allgemein empfiehlt es sich, am Lenker eine zweite Leuchte zu montieren. Mehr Licht als mit der oben Genannten am Helm kann man noch sinnvoll nutzen, muss aber in unseren Breiten nicht unbedingt sein. Daher gibt es für den Lenker verschiedene, ähnlich ratsame Varianten - je nach dem, was man evtl. schon besitzt, wieviel man anlegen möchte und natürlich, wie sehr man es krachen lassen möchte. Für unsere Zwecke reicht im Prinzip auch ne STVO-Leuchte am Lenker für die An- und Abreise sowie für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Tristero (31. Oktober 2014)

Leider schon wieder vorbei. Hat wie immer super Laune gemacht. Acht Mann am Start, ca. 38km vom Treffpunkt bis zurück in die Stadt, Schnitt irgendwas um 13km/h.

@noam: Freut mich, dass Du dabei warst. Wie Du siehst, war's trotz Enduro gar kein Problem für Dich mitzuhalten. Von bergab mal gar nicht zu reden.  Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche. Falls Du in die Whatsapp-Gruppe willst, schick mir ne PN mit Deiner Handynummer, leite die dann an unseren Administrator weiter.

@imfluss: Verlockendes Angebot. Leider ist Tecklenburg doch ziemlich weit weg von Osna.

@alle: Den Hochholz könnt Ihr fürs Erste leider vergessen. Den haben die Waldarbeiter dermaßen umgepflügt, dass einem die Tränen kommen. Die beiden netten Wanderwege nach Norden runter sind Geschichte. Auch die Südrampe ist im Eimer. Bin da sonst immer hoch. Ging heute nicht, keine Traktion mehr.


----------



## noam (31. Oktober 2014)

Feine Runde  gefühlt aber ständig bergan! Aber soll ja auch was bringen. 

Nächste Woche muss ich leider arbeiten.


----------



## kordesh (31. Oktober 2014)

> Den Hochholz könnt Ihr fürs Erste leider vergessen.



Wo ist denn der Hochholz?


----------



## Tristero (1. November 2014)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Hochholz?


Östlich vom Dörenberg der nächste.


----------



## kordesh (1. November 2014)

Tristero schrieb:


> Östlich vom Dörenberg der nächste.



Ahh ok. Für mich immer die namenlose Verbindungsetappe zwischen Musenberg und Dörenberg  Schön, dass das Kind jetzt auch einen Namen hat


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. November 2014)

@Jannik-MTB 

Hi,
in wie weit steht Ihr den mit dem Landkreis OS in Verbindung?
Ich erinnere, dass die Ende 2013 nach MTBlern gesucht haben, die sich an einem Legalisierungsprojekt beteiligen wollten?

Gern auch per PN.

Gruß aus Hannover
Roudy
deisterfreun.de


----------



## noam (4. November 2014)

Wollt morgen ne schöne lange GA1 Runde grob über den DivaWalk mitm XC fahren. Anvisiert is so gegen Mittag los. Guter Treffpunkt wäre Knollmeyers Mühle. Sollt so grob bis Ostercappeln und zurück gehen. Denk bei zügiger Fahrt sind 4h realistisch.

Wenn einer mitfahren möchte, einfach kurz melden.

Damit ihr grob ne Idee habt wos lang gehen soll -> http://www.divawalk.de



PS: Gibts eigentlich n Team beim Winterpokal? Oder sollen wir eins gründen?


----------



## imfluss (5. November 2014)

Wir machen Samstag ne ausgedehnte (~4h) Trailtour im Teuto. Viele schöne, flowige Singletrails, hier und da mal mit kleinen Sprüngen.
Start ist um 12.30 am Wanderparkplatz Nasses Dreieck in Hörstel-Riesenbeck, nahe der Autobahnausfahrt. Wer Interesse hat kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnyboooom (5. November 2014)

@ noam und imfluss 
Ich bin recht frisch in die Region gezogen und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus. Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr so an HM und welchen Schnitt ihr so habt? Will keinem zur Last fallen.


----------



## noam (5. November 2014)

Kommt bei mir immer drauf an mit welchem Rad ich unterwegs bin und was Ziel der Geschichte ist.

Einfach ma zusamm fahren dann sieht Mans ja


----------



## Tristero (6. November 2014)

Mal wieder bestes Wetter, dieses Jahr haben wir bis jetzt echt Glück. Treffpunkt nachher wie immer (s.o.). Wer mag, kommt vorbei.

Bis später!


----------



## Flummi_13 (6. November 2014)

Tag Zusammen!

Mit dem Wetter haste wohl Recht. Und da ich letztes Wochenende nach 7 Wochen endlich mal wieder auf'm Bike saß und feststellen musste, dass ich Konditionsmäßig mal wieder reinhauen muss hätte ich wohl bock.  Habe jedoch bis 17.30Uhr. In Melle einen Termin und würde es leider nicht pünktlich schaffen. Ganz davon ab hört ihr Euch auch sehr fit an.

LG Silvia


----------



## Flummi_13 (6. November 2014)

Ach.man schade!!

Habe es versucht! Stehe auch irgendwo an nem Waldrand. Aber mein navi konnte nur mit der Limberger Straße nicht's anfangen. Von einer Sackgasse in die nächste.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja für's nächste mal eine besser Adresse


----------



## Flummi_13 (6. November 2014)

Gefunden!!
Nur leider zu spät


----------



## Tristero (7. November 2014)

Flummi_13 schrieb:


> Ach.man schade!!
> 
> Habe es versucht! Stehe auch irgendwo an nem Waldrand. Aber mein navi konnte nur mit der Limberger Straße nicht's anfangen. Von einer Sackgasse in die nächste.
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja für's nächste mal eine besser Adresse



Das ist wirklich schade. War eine schöne Runde.

Hier noch mal der Link, wo genau das ist: https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...005,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=de
Von Osna kommend fährt man einfach die Rehmstraße immer weiter stadtauswärts, bis an einer Stelle die rechte Fahrbahn kurz einer Verkehrsberuhigung zum Opfer fällt. Er gilt hier Tempo 30, linkerhand liegt ein Altenheim. Unmittelbar nach dieser Stelle biegt links die Vogelerstraße ab, die kurz vor der besagten Brücke zur Limberger Straße wird. Und... Tadaaa!

Sind unter anderem über den Heidhornberg gefahren. Erwähne das, weil da jetzt auch Holz gemacht wird. Nicht so schlimm wie am Hochholz, aber die Forstis gehen schon ziemlich rabiat zur Sache.

Vielleicht klappt's ja nächste Woche?


----------



## Tristero (13. November 2014)

Wieder mal Spitzenwetter! Leider kann ich heute nicht.  Gefahren wird aber natürlich. Wer dabei sind will, schlägt auf.

Gruß!


----------



## Kalles (14. November 2014)

Hallo

Wer Lust hat an einer lockeren Tour durch den Teuto teilzunehmen, der muß Morgen den Freien Treff in Hilter besuchen. 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Der Himmel wird teils bedeckt sein, aber überwiegend trocken.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (17. November 2014)

Wir fahren Mittwoch? Kam die Frage

Es soll bis 21 Uhr trocken bleiben, dann sag ich mal zu. 
Um 18 Uhr 44, natürlich nur mit Beleuchtung.(Testlampen sind geladen)

" Fahrtechniktraining für Anfänger " jetzt Samstag 9 Uhr 45
Treffpunkt alles vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Tristero (18. November 2014)

Außer der Reihe drehen wir auch heute Abend eine Runde. Im Unterschied zum üblichen Donnerstagstreff, geht es heute allerdings erst um 18.30Uhr los. Treffpunkt wie immer (siehe mein Beitrag #284). 

Da verschiedentlich Fragen aufkamen, mal kurz zusammengefasst, worum es geht:
Unsere letzten Runden lagen meist bei rund 40km, Wetter war aber auch super. Je nach Widrigkeit der Verhältnisse kann das auch weniger werden. Dazu muss man sehen, dass wir von Osna aus flach starten und dementsprehend ebenso enden. Im Prinzip braucht es diese Entfernung, damit wir nicht immer im Hüggel fahren müssen.  Von den Höhenmetern her läuft das meist auf irgendetwas um 800 raus. Wir fahren in etwa einen Schnitt in Bewegung um die 13km/h, passen das Tempo aber natürlich an die Mitfahrenden an. Wenn's der Weg zulässt, fahren wir Quasseltempo. Schön wäre es, wenn langfristig ein offener MTB-Treff in Osna daraus entstünde. Ich finde, der fehlt hier. Die jetzige, lose Gruppe ist bereits kein geschlossener Freundeskreis, sondern setzt sich aus verschiedenen Bekanntschaftsverhältnissen zusammen: Vereine, Arbeit, alte Freundschaften, etc. Alter, da das hier im Forum ja auch schon gefragt worden ist, liegt derzeit so von Mitte 20 bis Mitte 40.

Also traut Euch.

Viele Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## Reinki (19. November 2014)

Moin Kalle,

ich will heute mal mitfahren und mein Licht testen, wie lang gehen die Touren Mittwochs denn so?

Gruß Reinki


----------



## Flummi_13 (19. November 2014)

Reinki schrieb:


> Moin Kalle,
> 
> ich will heute mal mitfahren und mein Licht testen, wie lang gehen die Touren Mittwochs denn so?
> 
> Gruß Reinki


 
Hey Reinki,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Kalle Deine Frage hier findet. Die Tour letzte Woche ging bis ca. 21 Uhr.
Seine Forum-Seite findest Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kall...ort-schriewer-de.316177/page-71#post-12476435

Viel Spaß heute Abend
LG Silvia


----------



## Kalles (21. November 2014)

Wie es aussieht kommen wir morgen trocken zurück, Temperatur zweistellig. 
Zwei Gründe mehr, um sich morgen auf den Sattel zu schwingen.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

" Fahrtechniktraining für Anfänger "
Jetzt Samstag den 22.11.14 um 9 Uhr 45. Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Wegen Teilnehmerbegrenzung nur mit Anmeldung. E-Mail [email protected]

Gruß an alle


----------



## Tristero (27. November 2014)

Heute Abend fahren wir wieder. Wer dabei sein möchte, ist um 18.00Uhr hier: https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...005,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (3. Dezember 2014)

Morgen (heute) wird's kalt, aber sofern die Straßen nicht glatt sind, fahren wir.


----------



## -mad- (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Bitte unbedingt weiter darüber informieren, ob ihr fahrt Donnerstags. Ich verfolge das Forum bereits seit einiger Zeit, habe es aus diversen Gründen bisher jedoch nicht geschafft mal mitzufahren, möchte jedoch auch gerne dazustoßen.
Gestern abend habe ich fünf Leute zwischen 21 und 21.30 Uhr den Kalkhügel herunterfahren sehen, wart ihr das? Beeindruckende Helmlampen übrigens.

Ich besitze lediglich ein Hardtail, wäre das ein Problem für die Strecken die ihr fahrt? Ich möchte ebenfalls niemanden aufhalten.

Viele Grüße,

Matze


----------



## Tristero (6. Dezember 2014)

Moin Matze,

jo, das waren wohl wir.  Wetter war ja den Tag über unsicher wegen Blitzeisgefahr, und unmittelbar davor war ich zu busy, um hier zu schreiben. Aber wenn Du absolut up to date bleiben möchtest, schick mir doch einfach Deine Handynummer per PN und wir fügen Dich unserer WhatsApp-Gruppe hinzu.
War übrigens eine nette Runde zur Grafentafel bei genialen Bedingungen. Der Boden hatte angezogen, so dass der Grip im Wald phantastisch war, die Straßen aber blieben trocken!

Bis denne!


----------



## -mad- (10. Dezember 2014)

Hey,
herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Da ich mein Telefonbuch nicht gerne auf amerikanischen Servern hochladen möchte, nutze ich kein Whatsapp, sondern den Konkurrenten Threema 
Morgen soll es übrigens stürmen, mit Böen um die 60 kmh und über 3 ltr Regen auf den Quadratmeter. 
Fahrt ihr bei solchen Bedingungen auch?


----------



## Tristero (10. Dezember 2014)

-mad- schrieb:


> Hey,
> herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Da ich mein Telefonbuch nicht gerne auf amerikanischen Servern hochladen möchte, nutze ich kein Whatsapp, sondern den Konkurrenten Threema
> Morgen soll es übrigens stürmen, mit Böen um die 60 kmh und über 3 ltr Regen auf den Quadratmeter.
> Fahrt ihr bei solchen Bedingungen auch?



Für solche Grenzfälle verwenden wir die App.  Datenschutz ist ein Problem, das gebe ich zu; aber wenn man einmal den Google-Lizenzvereinbarungen zugestimmt hat, kommt's auf den Rest auch nicht mehr wirklich an.  Threema kannte ich noch nicht. Hat aber leider auch keiner und Gruppen können nur 20 Mitglieder umfassen, wenn ich das richtig sehe. 

Zu morgen: werden wir sehen; mein Wetterbericht meldet Böen bis 50km/h, Tendenz abflauend, und einen halben Liter Regen im fraglichen Zeitraum. Gesamtendenz des Ausblicks: aufhellend. Das läge so gerade noch drin. Werde versuchen, morgen gg. 17:30Uhr noch mal hier zu posten, was Sache ist.

Bin übrigens selbst mit einem Hardtail unterwegs, wie die Hälfte der anderen auch. Wie oben bereits mehrfach erwähnt, halten wir uns ans offizielle Wanderwegenetz, HT also gar kein Problem.


----------



## -mad- (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja das mit dem Datenschutz ist so eine Sache, hatte Threema damals gewählt wegen der Verschlüsselung, die Whatsapp mittlerweile ja auch anbietet. Threema ist tatsächlich nur wenigen bekannt und ist nach der NSA-Affäre bekannter geworden. Aber btt:

Der Wetterbericht sieht immer noch nicht nach Spaß aus. Für die Bedingungen, die aktuell angesagt sind, fehlt mir leider schlicht die richtige Kleidung mit Windstopper-Eigenschaften. Erst das Wochenende wird wohl wieder fahrradtaugliches Wetter bringen, wenn es denn dabei bleibt.

Die Info mit den offiziellen Wanderwegen habe ich wohl verpasst, sorry dafür!


----------



## Tristero (11. Dezember 2014)

Trotz eigentlich guter Bedingungen wird's heute leider nichts.


----------



## Tristero (13. Dezember 2014)

Dafür aber am Sonntag um 11:00. Treffpunkt wie immer.


----------



## Tristero (18. Dezember 2014)

Heute der allerletzte Spätsommertag?  Wir fahren auf jeden Fall! Wie immer um 18:00Uhr hier: https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...005,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=de

Bis gleich!


----------



## kordesh (23. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Fox Fluid zu Hause und würde mir was (natürlich mit Kostenerstattung) abgeben? Bin gerade angefangen nen service zu machen und habe mein letztes Fluid verkippt. Die Gabel brauche ich aber am Sonntag. Oder gibt es in Osna nen Laden, der das anbietet? Nee, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2015)

www.radsport-schriewer.de kann dir sicherlich helfen.

Erinnerung: Fahrtechniktraining am 24.01.2015 bei trockenem Wetter, 9 Uhr 45 Parkplatz Schriewer.

, bei trockenem Wetter,  vielleicht mit Schneebrille.


----------



## kordesh (23. Januar 2015)

Hab auch schon an "Euch" gedacht. Ist nur weit zu fahren und dachte, dass vielleicht jemand in Osna etwas privat zu Hause hat. Aber wenn ihr das da habt, komme ich morgen mal rum!


----------



## Tristero (5. Februar 2015)

Tristero schrieb:


> Heute der allerletzte Spätsommertag?  Wir fahren auf jeden Fall! Wie immer um 18:00Uhr hier: https://www.google.com/maps/place/52°15'36.1"N 8°01'40.8"E/@52.260022,8.028005,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=de
> 
> Bis gleich!



Inzwischen ist Winter, und wir fahren heute nach langer Weihnachtspause mal wieder. Wer Lust hat, ist heute abend um sechs am oben genannten Ort.


----------



## Tristero (21. Februar 2015)

Wir fahren treffen uns morgen um 11.00 Uhr an der Graffitibrück (Link s.o.). Wer mag, schaut vorbei. Wird eine entspannte, kleine Runde.


----------



## Tobi1987 (21. Februar 2015)

Hab meine Tretkurbel beim Beschichter.
Nächstes mal schaffe ich es auch.


----------



## imfluss (21. Februar 2015)

Moin,
wir laden Euch ein die Trails im nördlichen Teuto kennen (und vlt. lieben) zu lernen.
Wer spontan ist kann sich morgen der Trailtour anschließen.
Start ist um 11 Uhr in der Nähe der A30-Abfahrt Ibbenbüren wo die 2 Kreisel und der BK sind.
Näheres gerne per PM


----------



## Kalles (27. Februar 2015)

Freier Treff Hilter
Ein MTB Treff für jeden der sich für ca. 3 Std. vom Alltag u. Stress verabschieden möchte. 
Ein Treff für Jedermann und Frau der/die Helm und "Gute" Laune mitbringt.

Wie angekündigt fahren wir morgen wieder die Samstags Tour.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dann wollen wir mal das Frühlinghafte Wetter genießen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Tristero (5. März 2015)

Tobi1987 schrieb:


> Hab meine Tretkurbel beim Beschichter.
> Nächstes mal schaffe ich es auch.



Wieder da?

Heute abend um 18.00Uhr an bekannter Stelle (s.o.). Wetter ist bestens!


----------



## Tobi1987 (5. März 2015)

Ist wieder da, unter der Woche schaffe ich es aber zeitlich nicht.
Wochenende ist immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (14. März 2015)

Morgen um 11.00 Uhr. Treffpunkt wie immer. Wetter wird wohl leider so la la. Bei bisschen Regen fahren wir aber. Falls sich was ändern sollte, schreibe ich das spätestens bis 10.30Uhr hier rein.

Grüße und hoffentlich bis morgen!


----------



## waldi93 (14. März 2015)

Hallo,  schade aber ich habe gerade schon bei den Osnabrückern zugesagt. Demnächst klappt es mit Sicherheit mal. Viel Spaß bei diesem komischen Wetter, Waldi


----------



## Ollibolli11 (14. März 2015)

Hi, wo geht denn morgen die Reise hin ?
Vielleicht komme ich vorbei und fahre eine Runde mit.
Olli


----------



## waldi93 (15. März 2015)

Hallo. Das wird wie immer spontan entschieden: werden aber wieder 3 Stunden! 11h an der Brücke


----------



## Tristero (16. März 2015)

Ollibolli11 schrieb:


> Hi, wo geht denn morgen die Reise hin ?
> Vielleicht komme ich vorbei und fahre eine Runde mit.
> Olli



Hüggel-Dörenberg-Urbergkamm-Heidhornberg-Borgberg-Hüggel. Insgesamt rund 45km ab Brücke. Trocken, auch von unten. Kaum Wanderer, aber viele Holländer im Wald.


----------



## Tristero (18. März 2015)

Die Saison neigt sich ja nun so langsam ihrem Ende zu, aber morgen geht noch mal was. Es gilt also, Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elithezz (23. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin noch nicht lange dabei und würde gern mal ein paar nette Strecken in Osnabrück kennenlernen. Die Brücke aus dem Link oben kenne ich, also wär gut wenn ihr hier schreibt wenn ihr da mal wieder startet


----------



## Tristero (25. März 2015)

elithezz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin noch nicht lange dabei und würde gern mal ein paar nette Strecken in Osnabrück kennenlernen. Die Brücke aus dem Link oben kenne ich, also wär gut wenn ihr hier schreibt wenn ihr da mal wieder startet



Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, jeden Donnerstag um 18.00Uhr. Zudem oft am Wochenende. Wir haben dafür eine WhatsApp-Gruppe eingerichtet. Weiteres gerne per PN.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (21. Mai 2015)

Die Umfrage vom letzten Jahr scheint ja ein "voller Erfolg" gewesen zu sein:

www.noz.de/lokales/bad-iburg/artikel/577368/aus-fur-downhill-biker-in-bad-iburg

Die Herkunft der Teilnehmer war beim Landkreis sicher gutes Argumentationsfutter...


----------



## Diddo (21. Mai 2015)

Genau deswegen mag ich die NOZ: Absolut neutrale Berichterstattung mit vielen Fakten - einfach toll!

ACHTUNG: Kann Spuren von Stilmitteln enthalten.


----------



## kordesh (21. Mai 2015)

Mehr als 100 "Rennstrecken"??? Wie geil! Wo sind die denn bitte?


----------



## Planet Coke (21. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was los ist. Früher konnte man einfach dort MTB fahren und es hat total Spaß gemacht. Da musste man nicht erst Schneisen in den Wald zimmern und Erdarbeiten leisten.  War cool damals!

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass diese neuen Bikes ärgerlicherweise so viel Federweg haben, dass man auch Bordsteine einfach ohne jede Fahrtechnik hochballern kann. Da braucht man schon sehr viel Geschwindigkeit und muss vorher Gräben ausheben, damit es zu einer Adrenalin-Ausschüttung kommt.


----------



## Chefkocher (22. Mai 2015)

Also, der Artikel ist ja an Polemik fast nicht zu toppen, zeugt von hervorragender Recherche, ein journalistischer Meilenstein. Meine wesentlichen Gedanken dazu:

- 100 Rennstrecken ? Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Humbug !! Ich wohne direkt am Fuße des Dörenbergs und kenne die Gegend rund um den Dörenberg daher wie meine Westentasche.  Es gibt eine Handvoll wesentlicher Strecken mit "Downhillcharakter" und selbst diese sind im Wesentlichen Naturtrails, die zum Teil, aber im Vergleich zur Gesamtstrecke nur unwesentlich, mit leichten Anliegern oder "Erdhäufungen" gepimpt wurden. Holzelemente oder gar Northshores existieren kaum. Zudem bestehen die Tracks schon seit vielen Jahren, großartig "zugebaut" wurde eigentlich nicht.
Der Rest der Strecken sind eigentlich klassische Singletrails. die bislang von allen Bikern jeglicher Gattung befahren wurden. Auch auf den oben beschrieben Hauptstrecken, trifft man häufig mal CC-Fahrer oder auch einfach mal den AM-Biker, der mal ein wenig Herausforderung sucht. Insgesamt wird mit diesem Artikel aber für den Aussenstehenden der Eindruck erweckt, dass es sich um eine massiges Netz an "DH-Rennstrecken" handelt, wobei ich gleich zum nächsten Punkt kommen....

- Was ist eigentlich "Downhill fahren" ? Auf den Schildern wird das "Downhill-Fahren" verboten, wie ist das nochmal genau definiert?. Ab wann ist DH eigentlich DH? Wenn ich einen FF auf dem Kopf habe? Muss ich einen DHer fahren oder reicht ein Enduro? Da die Schilder auch am Eingang zum Gebiet aufgestellt werden sollen, dürfte ich dann rein theoretisch auch keine Forstwege "down" als "runterfahren" ? Alles sehr schwammig, auf evtl. erforderliche Genehmigungsverfahren für derartige Verbotsschilder will ich erst gar nicht eingehen.

- Schön, dass im Bericht gleich die Karte, die im Rahmen der Erhebung erstellt wurde, als Foto abgedruckt wurde. Schön für alle, die noch auf der Suche nach Trails sind. Und für die, die es nicht gelesen haben, insbesondere Biketouristen, gibt es ja in Zukunft direkt an den Einstiegen zu den Strecken, die famosen "Hinweis-" äh "Verbotsschilder", die auf interessante Strecken hinweisen....guter Plan, ich glaube so kann es funktionieren 

- Wenn ich innerhalb der Woche unterwegs bin, ist der Anteil der Spaziergänger verschwindend gering. Hauptsächlich treffe ich auf Biker und davon allerhand, egal ob CC-Fahrer, Enduristen, DHer und Familienpapis mit Ihren Kleinen. Man kann die Entwicklung nicht einfach mit Verbotsschildern eindämmen, dafür ist es ganz einfach zu spät, wir sind schon zu viele. Hier müssen wenn überhaupt Konzepte entwickelt werden, die den Wandel in den Erholungsgewohnheiten der Menschen berücksichtigen.

- Ich möchte nicht wissen, was passieren wenn wir uns jetzt tatsächlich alle nur noch auf den Hauptwegen bewegen würden. Dann würden die Probleme erst richtig losgehen. Vielleicht sollte man dieses mal als Aktion für ein gesamtes Wochenende starten...wäre sicherlich erkenntnisreich.

PS:
Wir waren gestern mit den Bikes im Wald um die aktuelle Lage zu checken. Bislang haben wir nur ein Verbotsschild am Eingang zum Wald gesehen (Foto NOZ), mehr war "noch" nicht. Habe aber heute gehört, dass diese Schild wohl bereits gemopst wurde ;-)


----------



## kordesh (22. Mai 2015)

Die Verbotsschilder hängen aber doch schon länger, oder nicht?! Vom "kammweg runter Richtung Forsthaus/Bardinghaussundern hängen die Schilder doch schon ewig und drei Tage... Den Artikel tue ich ab als Aufschrei einer Person, die zufällig mit nem NOZ schreiberling einen Saufen war


----------



## Planet Coke (23. Mai 2015)

Hier im Forum wird ja kaum ein Waldbauer unterwegs sein, daher ist ja egal, was hier so geschrieben wird. 

Die Schilder zu mopsen, wird einer Lösungsfindung sicherlich kaum dienlich sein. Es ist schlicht Diebstahl. Der Waldbauer wird es verkraften. Macht einen Strich auf einer Liste, lässt einen ins Kissen gehen und bekommt das Geld von seiner Versicherung, die ihm zum Aufhängen geraten hat. Es ist ihm eigentlich total egal: Der viel größere Schaden ist folgender:
Er wird sich nun NIEMALS mehr mit einem [Vertreter der] Biker jemals an einen Tisch setzen.  Das muss er so oder so nicht, könnte er aber vielleicht tun. Aber wenn er nun von seinem Gegenüber schon im Vorfeld weiss, dass da so gar kein Rechtsbewusstsein existiert (Trennung zwischen "Mein" und "Dein", das beherrschen sogar Affen und Vögel), hat er ja besonders viel Lust auf so ein Gespräch.

Wenn er wüsste, das sind alles nur dumme Jungs ohne Haare am S**, wäre es ja vielleicht noch okay für ihn und er würde Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen ("Ich war auch mal jung..."). Das stimmt aber nicht, die Biker sind ausgewachsen, haben Ausbildungen und Jobs, geben tausende Euros für Fahrräder aus (Was der Waldbauer schon komisch, aber harmlos, finden wird!) und werden alleine dadurch schon sehr wohl zwischen "Mein" und "Dein" unterscheiden können.

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, wieso manche Biker glauben, dass sie irgendwie ein Recht auf irgendetwas im Wald hätten.  Wir dürfen dort maximal überhaupt sein. Jenseits der Wege ist schlicht nicht.  Wie alles in Dt gehört das alles jemandem und der hat damit etwa vor. Wir sind doch nicht mehr in der Steinzeit!

Ich schreibe der Einfachheit nur "der Waldbauer". Das sind im Bereich Dörenberg/Freeden allerdings hunderte, die ich hier unfairerweise in einen Sack packe.  Aber glaubt ihr wirklich, die unterscheiden Radfahrer nach CC, DH, Vati mit Sohnemann, AM, 4X, Marathonisti?  Oder ob wir mehr oder weniger als Fußgänger sind. Denen ist zurecht egal, ob wir koreanisch reden oder ein FF-Helm tragen. Wir sind die Biker und was manche wenige von uns machen (Löcher im Wald buddeln) ist beschämend für den ganzen Sport. Wenn nur 5% der Biker dem Wald(bauern) Schaden zufügen oder die Schäden auch nur dulden, die 95% anderen aber naturgemäß dem Wald(bauern) nichts nützen, bleibt in den Summe immernoch ein Schaden.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (23. Mai 2015)

Schnack nicht rum. Durch das was da gemacht wurde ist garantiert noch kein Baum zu Schaden gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Planet Coke (23. Mai 2015)

das bezweifele ich ja, aber bin nicht kompetenter Waldbauer, so wie du wahrscheinlich. Aber darum geht es auch nicht. Wichtig ist: der andere Waldbauer denkt das und es gehört ihm. Punkt.

War einer von Euch auch bei diesem Abend?  http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...tzer-wollen-sich-an-einen-runden-tisch-setzen  Da waren nämlich noch ein paar Waldbauern und ihre Vertreter zeigten sich nicht -naja- einigermaßen gesprächsbereit im Bezug auf ihren persönlichen Besitz, den Wald am Dörenberg.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (23. Mai 2015)

In diesem Fall ist ein Baum ein Objekt was beim Fällen Geld einbringt. Und da bin ich kompetent genug um zu festzustellen, dass so ein Objekt noch nicht beschädigt wurde.
Das mag damals (2012?) bei der Neuanpflanzung an der Null so gewesen sein. Neuanpflanzungen gab es aber schon lange nicht mehr.

Ich kann es aber durchaus verstehen, dass es einen Privateigentümer stören kann wenn durch seinen Wald Linien gezogen werden, wenn er mit Mountainbikes nichts am Hut hat. Das ist auch der einzige Grund, Naturschutz spielt hier nämlich überhaupt keine Rolle. Evtl. fühlen sich auch Jäger bei Ausübung ihres Hobbys belästigt. Wenn es keine wirtschaftliche Nutzung des Waldes gäbe, würden auch keine Jäger benötigt. Die Natur kann ganz gut auf sich selber aufpassen. Ich habe in einem mit Jägern besetzten Fahrzeug schon eine Person gesehen, von der ich definitiv weiß dass diese mit Natur absolut nichts am Hut hat, und der er nur darum geht zu schießen. Mit so einem Pack will ich überhaupt nicht diskutieren.

Aber diesen Scheiß hör ich mir schon seit 30 Jahren an. Wir sind als Kinder in einem kleinen Wäldchen gefahren was ein ehemaliger Steinbruch war. Und zerstörten angeblich durch Bodenverdichtung den Wald. Die gleichen die das sagten, hatten aber kein Problem damit ihren Bauschutt im Wald abzuladen.


----------



## Planet Coke (23. Mai 2015)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass es nicht Scheiße oder gar, dass die Waldbauern etwas mit Naturschutz zu tun haben. Da sind wir Biker wahrscheinlich interessierter dran als viele Waldbauern. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Waldbauern durch den Wald laufen und 24/7 Bäume umarmen. Wir sind im Wald, weil wir drauf stehen! Die Waldbauern sind ja nicht im Wald, die wollen einfach Geld verdienen, es reicht, dass sie auch nur denken, dass sie durch uns weniger Geld verdienen und sie gehen auf die Barrikaden.

Aber genau: es ist nur eine wirtschaftliche Angelegenheit (und Versicherungskosten und Haftungen sind auch ein Kostenpunkt) und an den die Jagdlizenzen und -pachten gezahlt werden ist dabei egal.

Am Ende der Rechnung steht: Wir werden als Schädlinge wahrgenommen und die werden bekämpft - so ticken die halt und sie sitzen am längeren Hebel.

Die Frage ist doch, was könnten wir tun, damit wir den (meinethalben vermeintlichen) Schädling-Status loswerden oder den Schädling-Status von den bösen anderen kompensieren können. 

Irgendwelche konstruktiven Vorschläge?


----------



## kordesh (24. Mai 2015)

Planet Coke schrieb:


> a
> Die Frage ist doch, was könnten wir tun, damit wir den (meinethalben vermeintlichen) Schädling-Status loswerden oder den Schädling-Status von den bösen anderen kompensieren können.
> 
> Irgendwelche konstruktiven Vorschläge?



Diesen Status los zu werden probieren viele Leute in anderen Regionen schon seit Jahren durch verschiedenste Aktionen. Es bestehen einfach Vorurteile auf beiden Seiten, die scheinbar nicht aus dem Weg geräumt werden können - "die Mountainbiker zerstören den Wald..." "Die Waldbesitzer haben alle grundsätzlich etwas gegen uns böse Mountainbiker..."

Das die Mehrheit der Mountainbiker am Dörenberg einfach entspannt durch die Gegend tingeln und  hier und da mal nen Trail mitnehmen und die Mehrheit der Waldbesitzer wahrscheinlich nur etwas gegen die paar Mountainbiker haben, die Wildsau im Wald spielen, interessiert niemanden! In den meisten Köpfen ist verankert: "alle Mountainbiker doof..." "Alle Waldbesitzer sind gegen alle Mountainbiker..."
Einen Konsens zu finden ist in diesem speziellen Fall scheinbar unmöglich.


----------



## Muddybiker (24. Mai 2015)

Ok Leute,

das hat ja alles ein schönes Konfliktpotential. Aber schreibt doch mal; welcher Trail ist noch problemlos fahrbar ?
Hüttentrail, Schneewitchen, Dornröschen, Bäumkertrail, Zig Zag Trail, falsche 8.
Oder sind alle Trails gesperrt. Wie siehts aus ? Nicht das wir alle aus der Umgebung umsonst da hinfahren. 
Schreibt doch mal wie es dort jetzt ist. Gruß


----------



## Chefkocher (2. Juni 2015)

Update:

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...renberg-sportler-kritisieren-gesprachsabbruch


----------



## Ina_Adrenalina (2. Juni 2015)

Gestern war im Dörenberg kein einzelner Trail gesperrt. Die Verbotsschilder sind aus Richtung Iburg kommend an den Waldeingängen (Forstwege) aufgehängt.


----------



## Muddybiker (2. Juni 2015)

Die Artikel aus den Zeitungen und Nachrichten machen die Leute verrückt. Umso besser ist es, wenn die Forenmitglieder hier Updates über die Situation der Trails posten. Die Saison ist im vollen gange.
Im April war wegen dem starken Sturm der Schneewittchen Trail unfahrbar, aufgrund der vielen umgestürzten Bäume. Sind die schon weggeräumt ? Gruß


----------



## Ina_Adrenalina (2. Juni 2015)

Nee, der mittlere Teil ist immer noch recht zugeschmissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (3. Juni 2015)

Muddybiker schrieb:


> Ok Leute,
> 
> das hat ja alles ein schönes Konfliktpotential. Aber schreibt doch mal; welcher Trail ist noch problemlos fahrbar ?
> Hüttentrail, Schneewitchen, Dornröschen, Bäumkertrail, Zig Zag Trail, falsche 8.
> ...



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass hier derzeit Locals eher darum bemüht sind, die angespannte Situation in den Griff zu bekommen, als hier Statusberichte zum Zustand der im Fokus stehenden Trails zu posten? Wie wäre es denn mal, wenn Leute aus der Umgebung Unterstützung anbieten, statt hier permanent Infos einzufordern.
Wenn hier mal nicht langsam darüber nachgedacht wird über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszuschauen, ist hier auch ganz schnell mal der Ofen aus. Die Locals die, sich hier stets und sicher auch künftig mit viel Schweiss und Mut und um den Erhalt der Strecken bemühen, würden sich sicherlich auch mal darüber freuen, wenn auch Leute von "außerhalb" Support anbieten, statt hier nur schnell mal eben die Trails abzusurfen und dann wieder zu verschwinden wenn es mal kneift....




Muddybiker schrieb:


> Die Artikel aus den Zeitungen und Nachrichten machen die Leute verrückt. Umso besser ist es, wenn die Forenmitglieder hier Updates über die Situation der Trails posten. Die Saison ist im vollen gange.
> Im April war wegen dem starken Sturm der Schneewittchen Trail unfahrbar, aufgrund der vielen umgestürzten Bäume. Sind die schon weggeräumt ? Gruß



s.o. !!
schon weggeräumt? von wem? sind wir ein Bikepark mit Personal?

Alles nicht böse gemeint...nur mal so zum nachdenken !!


----------



## Muddybiker (3. Juni 2015)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass hier derzeit Locals eher darum bemüht sind, die angespannte Situation in den Griff zu bekommen, als hier Statusberichte zum Zustand der im Fokus stehenden Trails zu posten? Wie wäre es denn mal, wenn Leute aus der Umgebung Unterstützung anbieten, statt hier permanent Infos einzufordern.
> Wenn hier mal nicht langsam darüber nachgedacht wird über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszuschauen, ist hier auch ganz schnell mal der Ofen aus. Die Locals die, sich hier stets und sicher auch künftig mit viel Schweiss und Mut und um den Erhalt der Strecken bemühen, würden sich sicherlich auch mal darüber freuen, wenn auch Leute von "außerhalb" Support anbieten, statt hier nur schnell mal eben die Trails abzusurfen und dann wieder zu verschwinden wenn es mal kneift....
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist es kein Bike Park mit Personal. Das ist genau -das- was ich mit meinen Posten -nicht- wollte, Öl ins Feuer gießen und noch mehr Probleme hinaufbeschwören. Und Du hast auch meine Zustimmung, das es ein Problem ist, die Leute dazuzubringen mal anzupacken. 
Aber es ist doch schon mal ein Hinweis über die Problematik unsererseits.


----------



## Kalles (9. Juni 2015)

Moin

Wer hat Lust morgen auf unsere Mittwochstour?
Start um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Außerdem ein besonderes Special:
Women`s Ride Day am Samstag 13.06.  bei Rad-Sport Schriewer
Der Juni steht bei uns ganz im Zeichen der Frauen, denn wir feiern den Specialized Women`Ride Month!
Sei dabei, triff gleichgesinnte Frauen und hab jede Menge Spaß auf einer gemeinsamen Radtour! 
Wir starten hier am Shop und heißen ausdrücklich alle Könnerstufen herzlich willkommen!
Wir lassen den Tag mit einem entspannten Get-Together ausklingen.
Wetter 
Für das leibliche Wohl wird selbstverständlich gesorgt. 

Bitte mitbringen: dein Fahrrad, Helm, Radbekleidung, ausreichend zu Trinken für die Tour.
Wer kein MTB hat, es sind auch Leihräder vorhanden (nur bei Anmeldung, wer zuerst kommt .....)

Anmeldung und weitere Infos im Shop.

Wir freuen uns auf dich!


----------



## noam (1. Juli 2015)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...as-am-dorenberg-sollen-illegale-radler-filmen

dashcams werden verboten aber das soll gehen?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (1. Juli 2015)

Aha, der Herr Rechtsanwalt möchte also Strafanzeigen wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit stellen. Die NOZ gibt sowas mal wieder ohne nachzudenken wieder.

Und die NOZ macht auch noch Werbung für andere strafrechtlich relevante Fälle:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/bramsche/artikel/420471/pilzexkursion-im-gehn-fuhrt-in-die-welt-der-pilze
http://www.noz.de/lokales/hilter/artikel/43073/jeden-tag-ein-volles-korbchen-1

Pilzesammeln wäre/ist nämlich prinzipiell genauso verboten.

Wildkameras sind datenschutzrechlich durchaus bedenklich, weil es sich dabei um eine Überwachung eines öffentlichen Raumes handelt.


----------



## Kalles (1. Juli 2015)

Malzeit

Fragen tauchen auf ob heute gefahren wird, was ich bei dem Wetter natürlich mit JA beantworten muß.     

Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

GrußKalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBesen (30. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit,

ich mountainbike seit etwa 2 Jahren vornehmlich im Deister und im Harz und bin jetzt ganz frisch nach Osnabrück gezogen. In der Regel fahre ich Touren zwischen 40 und 70 km und 500 bis 1500 Hm.

Gibt's - vielleicht schon dieses Wochenende? - ein paar Biker, dir mir Trails in der Umgebung (Richtung Döhrenberg, nehme ich an?) zeigen und/oder mich auf eine kleine Tour mitnehmen würden oder eine halbwegs regelmäßig fahrende Gruppe, der ich mich eventuell anschließen könnte? 

Handynummer gebe ich gerne per PN raus 

Beste Grüße
Max


----------



## Ina_Adrenalina (31. Juli 2015)

Moin, dann schick mal die Nummer für weitere infos.
Grüße!


----------



## Thomas_v2 (1. August 2015)

Könnte ansonsten für morgen, bzw. Samstag, noch eine Tour zur örtlichen Müllhalde aka Piesberg anbieten.
Dort ein bißchen Rumpeldipumpel und dann ein paar Trails zum Nettetal. Sind aber vlt. max. 35km. Ich fahr eher gemütlich was das Tempo angeht.


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2015)

Malzeit
Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle

Möchte noch auf die Teutotour am 06.09.15 in Bad Iburg hinweisen


----------



## Ole_55 (30. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in Osnabrück und würde gerne das Umland kennen lernen. Bin 26 und studiere hier den Master.
Gibt es hier noch eine Gruppe die am Wochenende fährt?
Ich fahre XC und würde mich auch über einzelne Mitfahrer freuen.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Osnabrück Facebook Gruppe?

Viele Grüße
Ole


----------



## Kalles (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Morgen am Feiertag fahren wir wie immer um 14 Uhr.
Starten werden wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Freu mich schon, bis denne
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Ole_55 (2. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es vielleicht jemand aus Osnabrück der mich mitnehmen könnte?


----------



## Tristero (10. November 2015)

Moin Männers!
wir haben unsere alldonnerstägliche Abendrunde wieder aufgenommen. Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle. Für Infos siehe meine Beiträge oben. Wer mag, ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Ting (12. November 2015)

Hallo Leute 
Bin neu auf diesem Forum , ich fahre zwar schon länger im Raum Osnabrück  (Nettetal,  Schölerberg ) .Allerdings wird dies langsam langweilig. 
Deshalb hier nun meine Frage kennt ihr selber noch gute Routen im Raum  oder eine Internetseite auf der man solche finden kann?
Danke im voraus Ting


----------



## noam (12. November 2015)

Keine Scheu. Jeder wird mitgenommen und der/die langsamste bestimmt das Tempo. Die Runden sind mit jedem MTB fahrbar, Straße wird so gut es geht vermieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (12. November 2015)

Ting schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Bin neu auf diesem Forum , ich fahre zwar schon länger im Raum Osnabrück  (Nettetal,  Schölerberg ) .Allerdings wird dies langsam langweilig.
> Deshalb hier nun meine Frage kennt ihr selber noch gute Routen im Raum  oder eine Internetseite auf der man solche finden kann?
> Danke im voraus Ting



Komm einfach Donnerstags mal mit. Ansonsten. Was stellst du dir so vor? Endurotrails? XC Runde? Fitnesszustand?


----------



## Ting (13. November 2015)

Hallo 
Erstmal danke wie alt sind den die jüngsten so die mitfahren ?


----------



## noam (18. November 2015)

öh ja... gute Frage.


----------



## Holgy 64 (18. November 2015)

Hallo,
nur zur Info das ich nicht zum falschen Treffpunkt komme für eure Do-Runden.
Musikexpress oder Moskaubad?
Ein Wort reicht.

Gruß 
Holger der Graue


----------



## noam (19. November 2015)

Na heute hast den einzigen Tag erwischt wo keine Zeit hat.


----------



## Holgy 64 (19. November 2015)

Da hat man mal Zeit und Lust und dann keiner da.Normalerweise gibt's immer einen zweiten der genau so denkt wie man selbst.Dann bis zum nächsten mal. Weiß aber immer noch nicht ob ihr Moskau Bad oder Musikexpress startet oder kommt ihr am Musikexpress immer vorbei.


----------



## noam (19. November 2015)

Musikexpress, da hat man doch extra Stühle für uns hingestellt, wenn wir wieder auf *hust* warten müssen  Bist du in der WhatsApp Gruppe?


----------



## Leon96 (20. November 2015)

Moin Jungs,

die Problematik mit dem Downhillverboten sollte ja leider mittlerweile auch in Osnabrück angekommen sein.
Aus diesem Grund ist u.a ein Projekt FÜR DH'ler (und mtbler) in der Gegend in Planung.
Nur sowas ist leider immer sehr schwer durchzusetzten, wenn die Leute die das betrifft nicht "greifbar" sind.

Daher bitte ich die Leute, die sich für die Sache interessieren, in Vereinen sind oder von der Idee sich im Verein zu organisieren um was erreichen zu können nicht abgeneigt sind bei mir per PN zu melden!

Danke!


----------



## Kalles (20. November 2015)

Hi
Bin überrascht, kalt sollte es ja werden u. nass, nach dem Agrarwetterbericht wird`s trocken bleiben. 
Die Sonne lässt sich auch blicken , dann man zu, wollen wir mal wieder ne schöne Runde drehen. 
Beleuchtung wäre auch angebracht. Leihgeräte stehen auch zur Verfügung.

14 Uhr wie fast immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ting (22. November 2015)

Hallo ich bin nochmal
Kann mir nacheinmal wer sagen wie alt so die jüngsten sind (ca ) die mitfahren? 
Ting


----------



## noam (22. November 2015)

Also ich bin 33 und stehe denke ich im Mittelfeld. Wovor hast du Angst? Warum ist das Alter wichtig?


----------



## imfluss (22. November 2015)

Noam warst lange nicht mehr bei uns im Teuto. Was da los


----------



## noam (23. November 2015)

Bin dieses Jahr eher bei der Spandexfraktion mitm RR oder XC unterwegs km schrubben. Muss mal wieder ins gescheite Training reinkommen, wenn ich nächstes Jahr richtig einen raushauen möchte


----------



## Tristero (25. November 2015)

Update: Night-Ride heute fällt leider aus!


----------



## Tristero (2. Dezember 2015)

Morgen gilt's wieder: 18:00 Uhr Musikexpress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (10. Dezember 2015)

Tristero schrieb:


> Morgen gilt's wieder: 18:00 Uhr Musikexpress


 Und heute.


----------



## Tristero (17. Dezember 2015)

Tristero schrieb:


> Und heute.



Dito!


----------



## noam (17. Dezember 2015)

Kurz/kurz heute


----------



## imfluss (17. Dezember 2015)

Falls es jemand Samstag in den Teuto verschlägt : 13 Uhr Abfahrt Wanderparkplatz Dörenther Klippen.

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Dö...z!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x2d142d987ad9f410


----------



## noam (21. Dezember 2015)

Diesmal gehts am Mittwoch los. 18:00 Brücke. Wer nicht kommt kann nicht dabei sein


----------



## Ting (5. Januar 2016)

Hey ich bins mal wieder auf die Frage von noam warum das Alter mir wichtig ist das liegt daran das ich unter 18 bin ...


----------



## noam (5. Januar 2016)

und? bist du deshalb ein besserer oder schlechterer oder minderwertigerer Mensch als jemand mit zB 50?


----------



## ChicotheGun (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo, würde mich gerne bei der Runde anschließen, wann fahrt ihr mal wieder?


----------



## Pralienig (8. Februar 2016)

Meld meld meld...
Bin auch wohl interessiert!


----------



## ChicotheGun (8. Februar 2016)

Sonst einfach am Donnerstag, so wie ich schon hier gelesen habe am Musikexpress?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (9. Februar 2016)

Ting schrieb:


> Hey ich bins mal wieder auf die Frage von noam warum das Alter mir wichtig ist das liegt daran das ich unter 18 bin ...



Hi Ting, das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Und das ist leider doch ein Problem. Nicht, weil Du ein so junger Hüpfer bist, sondern weil im Falle eines Falles bei Nicht-Volljährigen für Versicherungen sofort die Themen Haftung und Garantenstellung im Raum stehen. 
Ums noch mal deutlich für alle zu sagen und Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, der gefährlichste Teil unserer Ausfahrten ist die Anreise durch den Straßenverkehr in der Stadt. Aber das müsste man dann vermutlich Ausfechten. Schon die Aussicht darauf schreckt ab. Deshalb nimm's mir bitte nicht übel, wenn ich Dir sage, nach Deinem 18. bist Du gerne willkommen.



ChicotheGun schrieb:


> Hallo, würde mich gerne bei der Runde anschließen, wann fahrt ihr mal wieder?





Pralienig schrieb:


> Meld meld meld...
> Bin auch wohl interessiert!





ChicotheGun schrieb:


> Sonst einfach am Donnerstag, so wie ich schon hier gelesen habe am Musikexpress?



Ja. Wetter sieht auch gut aus. Feinabstimmung erledigen wir via WhatsApp-Gruppe. Wer da rein will, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## ChicotheGun (9. Februar 2016)

hast PN


----------



## Tristero (24. Februar 2016)

Morgen gilt's wieder. Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.


----------



## Tristero (2. März 2016)

Morgen 1800 Musikexpress!


----------



## Drahmann (14. April 2016)

noam schrieb:


> mh... ich glaub du hast meine Argumentation nicht verstanden. Was man darf und nicht darf ist in diesem unserem schönen Land zumeist haarklein in irgendwelchen Gesetzen, Verordnungen und anderen Vorschriften geregelt.
> 
> Es geht mir viel mehr um die Scheinheiligkeit dieses tollen Dialogversuchs. Nur wenn man einen Dialog sucht, sollte man keinen Monolog halten und vor allem nicht Argumente für eine Sache anführen, die man wenig später durch die Genehmigung bestimmter Bauprojekte ad absurdum führt.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist das die unseren Sport nicht verstehen und Raudies in uns sehen ,aber das da auch erwachsene normale Leute Spaß haben und Rücksicht nehmen wollen können die nicht verstehen . Wenn aber das Portmonee ruft kann ihretwegen der ganze Wald zum Parkplatz werden . Versucht ihnen mit Nettigkeit zu begehen so das sie verdutzt sind ...


----------



## Fabus (19. Juni 2016)

Moin, wollte heute evtl mal im nettetal etwas biken.
Bin bisher nur mit Freundin und Hund dagewesen  und hab nur ein paar kleine trails gesehen...   fahre fr/dh
Hätte da jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (19. Juni 2016)

Also für Fr/Dh gibts da nichts, außer vielleicht eine kleine Mutprobe in der Nähe vom Kletterwald ;-)
Es gibt aber viele kleine Trails, der Trick an der Sache ist nur die geschickt miteinander zu verbinden, dann lässt sich Nettetal / Haster Berg eine schöne Runde machen.
Ich mache meistens am Wochenende eine Piesbergrunde, und dann im Anschluss noch rüber ins Nettetal. Dann hat man schöne Abwechslung zwischen technisch und flowig, und von mir zu Hause komm' ich dann in Summe auf eine knapp 40 km Runde.


----------



## linus93 (26. Oktober 2016)

Moin, 
Wollte mal guten Tag sagen, bin als Student in Haste. War bis vorgestern nur Jogger am Piesberg, doch ich hab einfach zu viele Trails gesehen. Hab mir jetzt nach 10 Jahren Trial und Dirt doch mal was für den Wald geholt (Enduro). Wer kennst sich hier was aus und hat bock mich mal mitzunehmen? 
Grüße Linus


----------



## Dani1011 (9. November 2016)

Ich würde da auch gerne mal mit meinem Enduro die Trails erkunden. Linus, vielleicht können wir da ja mal gemeinsam fahren. Ich wohne in der Dodesheide; mangels Auto würde ich dort direkt hinradeln.
Im Nettetal gibt es auch ein paar nette Trails. Ich habe da vor kurzem mal eine Tour mit der Bergschule mitgemacht. Viele Trails kannte ich vorher noch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbsimmerider51 (8. Dezember 2016)

Moin, ich wäre auch für ein paar Touren um Osna herum zu haben. Kenne mich hier jedoch nicht gut aus, da erst hergezogen zwecks Studium, wohne Innenstadt.
gruß sander


----------



## Kalles (9. Dezember 2016)

Wollen wir morgen mal wieder?  nein?    doch?   

Dann also 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Kann sein, das ihr zum Abend eine leichte Regenjacke mitnehmen müsst, Beleuchtung auch.

Bis denne


----------



## Diddo (15. März 2017)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/865009/foerster-sprechen-von-anarchie-im-teutoburger-wald

Ich kommentiere den Bericht lieber nicht in Gänze aber es ist schon interessant wie absolut engstirnig manche Menschen agieren.


----------



## imfluss (15. März 2017)

Vielleicht möchte der ein oder andere mal den wilden Westen kennenlernen :
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16373


----------



## Mountain77 (15. März 2017)

.


----------

